# The Sceptre of Kings-A Heroic Dwarven Quest



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

_491 Years Past-Spring:Jewel of the World..._ 

Cuvaghn, Jewel of the Grentrigh Clan, most splendid of all Dwarf cities, though Temperlain would soon come to lay claim to that Crown. Let them come, Grentrigh and Temperlain had ever been allies, aiding each other in all things, War,Commerce or Exploration. Cuvaghn's streets were lined with Light and Joy, marvelous dwarvish inventions and the works of Gnome Clocksmiths, a Wonder of the World, this Great Jewel.Why, only this very Year, master Endembarl, famed Wizard and Craftsman, some say the best in all the World, had made the Sceptre of Kings for King Hembrindar Grentrigh. A priceless Artifact of the Dwarves, some say that Moradin himself had a hand in it's fashioning. It is said that those few who have seen it have wept openly, such a thing of beauty is it. Oh Joy! What a time to be a dwarf!

_491 Years Past-Summer:Of Dark Eyes and Dread..._ 

The Wyrm slept fitfully. Ages it seemed that he had slumbered, while around him the minute beings worked on their futile projects,ignorant of the dread that was _He_ .
The Wyrm opened a Baleful Eye, he had seen IT again...The Emerald, so big, it must have been the biggest one in all the World. The Dream was like before, except that this time there was a Name, a Place...Cuvaghn. The Wyrm used Powers so Arcane as to defy the studies of the puny Crippled Wizards that Man and his ilk had spawned, summoning a Fiend.
The Fiend cowered in the Presence of the Great Wyrm.
'Cuvaghn...what is Cuvaghn...' 
The Fiend winced at the soft sibilant whisper that was the Wyrm's voice 'A City, oh great and Omnipotent master...a Dwarf City to the West and South of here...three days flight, maybe four.' 
A Dwarf City...it had been long since the Wyrm had feasted on Dwarf-Flesh...too long indeed.


_490 Years Past...Oh Gods, how could this be?_ 
The survivors trailed into Temperlain in terror and despair.
It had happened so fast, from beneath came the _Forsaken Ones_ , the Grey Dwarfs and the multitudes of Goblins and Orcs...and _Other_  things, best left unmentioned.
When the defenders of the City went to counter-attack these Foes, disaster struck. From above Orcs, thousands of Orcs came, Giants and Trolls among them. The attacks seemed coordinated, but who or what could amass such a horde? The answer came all too swift.
From the air came the Wyrm, raining Death in his wake,and commanding Sorceries of a Magnitude so as to astound Cuvaghn's Mages, the Wyrm struck. Assaulted from all sides the Dwarfs were doomed. Svirfneblin and Deep Dwarf friends did what they could to help the evacuees, and the Wizards enacted the many _Portals_  in the city, sealing them after so that none could follow, but fully 90% of the Great Clan of Grentrigh died in those dark days...and in a darkened hall, amidst the bodies of dwarfs and dining on the children of Grentrigh a Wyrm laughed and wondered at this marvelous Jewel,which had haunted him for ages,now set in a marvelous Sceptre...

_Cuvaghn-Three years Past: The Great Crusade._ 

They had come. They had returned. they would take back their Home.

The massed Clans of the Dwarfs had come,indeed.

Hurdrinn, their Red  Standards and Banners showing the Bear that was their Totem beast waving in the brisk wind, their darkened Plate and red-claw marks upon their shields.
hammers and clawed bracers at the ready, these were fierce and true Champions of Dwarfdom.


Valkorim, the Clan of the Ram, their Technology and Warmachines, their firethrowers and bombs, green pennants arrayed along the ridge above _The Sorrowful City_ .

Bremdarull, the Clan of the the Boar, yellow and grey pennants waving in the breeze. these were the Ragers, the Berserks and among the outlanders, they were simply known as the Giantslayers. No other Clan had taken the fight to Giantkind in such numbers, with such dedication.

Clan Grentregh, remnants of the rulers of Cuvaghn. These Dwarfs had fled to al corners of the realms, fostering allies and renewing centuries old bonds of friendship just for this day. Maps and Keys were what these dwarfsbrought to this battle, as well as their Axes,Hammers and sharp spears. Prince Onbregg Grentregh stood amongst the last vestiges of his Folk, the last of his Royal Line. he would take back his homeland, he would have the Sceptre of Kings and free his Fallen City of the filth that had come to dwell there.Blue and black pennants stood perhaps the proudest of all, for theirs was the Day, this day.

Lastly Dwarves of Temperlain were amongst the Host. Knights upon Tuskers, pennants of every color and representing many Families and Clans, for temperlain had ever been a great meltingpot of Moradin's Children.
With the Blast of a horn, they descended, fully Ten Thousand Dwarfs, a Host unheard of in the history of the Land...They would take back Cuvaghn.Take it or Die...

_Cuvaghn-One Year Past: Disaster._ 
None are sure where or when, but the Host has awakened the Wyrm of Cuvaghn. Gods what a Horror. Hundreds died in it's initial attack. The host had been steadily defeating the Goblins, the Orcs and the Forsaken Dwarfs. they had slayed many Drow and carved out a safe niche in the Old City.It had struck just as it seemed that all was finally in favor of Moradin's Children.
The unthinkable had happened. Prince Onbregg Grentrugh was killed. The Prince, having claimed to have sighted the Sceptre of Kings, recklessly challenged the Wyrm to Single Combat. Te battle was of a foregone conclusion. Grentregh no longer has an heir, no longer has a Royal Line...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

Map of the Land


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

_Cuvaghn-The Present, first day of Spring: A Quest Reborn._ 

Burgain sighed and shook his head as several Dwarfs went by, carrying another batch of Dead...will these young hotheads ever learn?
 Three years the Dwarfs had been back in Cuvaghn, three years Dwarves once more strode the Halls of the Ancient Clan of Grentrigh, yet had any of these 'heroes' found the Sceptre?

By Moradin's beard, there had been ...what was it ...'Umprekk, how many now, eh?' The old dwarf wiped a mug down, polishing the silver as if he had cast it himself (which he had, by Moradin).
The one-eyed oldster sweeping the Tavern looked up, scratching his bearded chin 'Moving on two 'unnerd, I reckon.' 
Two hundred...two hundred dead and gone to the Halls of the Fathers...and that just in this last month.

Sure, in the first year there was a great Crusade, goblins and orcs being driven back with ferocity. Why near ten thousand Dwarfs had been there, Burgain among them...his father's Axe in hand.
Goblin blood flowed through the streets of Cuvaghn then, wiping away the stain of the Loss, near 500 hundred years earlier.
That was before...before the Dwarfs had awakened the Dragon.
Gods, what a Beast. Some say he is a Wyrm of Fire, some of Shadow...some even say he is a Deep Drake.
Burgain stopped as a Dwarf went by, crying, carrying a young Dwarf that couldn't have been older than 20....so young. The older Dwarf had the look of a Father or an Uncle and he wailed  'Why, oh Father-Under-the-Mountain...why did ye take My Enbrem so young. Damn this Quest, Damn this Place!' 

Burgain nodded solemnly, he knew this Dwarf's Heart, he had seen this scene so many times in the past three years..so many times.
The door to the Tavern opened and a young Dwarf-lad ran in, excitedly panting 'New arrivals, new Heroes, from Temperlain!' 
Burgain scoffed, new corpses, rather.'They'll be dead in a fortnight,lad, best not get too friendly with these Heroes...' 
The lad shook his head 'But these heroes are diff'rent, they have a Map! There's a Prince among em!! Prince Alembregh of Temperlain! A Prince!' 
The lad ran off to tell his news elsewhere amongst the Hold that the Dwarfs had won back from the Foes, though it was only a small part of Cuvaghn's Greatness.
A Prince, a royal Dwarf here to find the Sceptre of  Kings???
Bergain yelled to Umprekk get down to the Royal Suite,One-Eye! Get that place tidied up, there's a Prince in town...and you get out that bottle of Grimple's Gold, the good one, the '54. these visitors won't be wantin swill...' 
A prince...

*******************************************

Not half an hour later the doors to the Tavern swung open, Dwarfs in shining mail and plate entering, one bearing a Grand Pennant. Surrounded by near two dozen Dwarfs all in the colors of Temperlain's Royal House, it's black and red. A Dwarf stepped forward and addressed Burgain, who stood with his dusty cap in his hands, twitching nervously.

'I am Gurin Fordswright, Vassal of Alembregh, son of Borudain, King of Temperlain.We will be needing  lodging for nigh two score as well as for our Tuskers. We will be requiring your entire establishment for the duaration of our Stay, may Moradin grant us Success. This should suffice in securing the premises and in recompensing your displaced guests.' The dwarf Warrior tosses a bag to Burgain, who catches it with a deftness that only the truly desperate and poor possess. Opening the bag, Burgain nearly dropped it, for within shone emeralds, rubies and diamonds,enough to leave this place and start a new life somewhere else.

The Dwarf Warrior seemed to sense Burgain's thoughts 
'Yes, a Fortune for you, Master Innkeeper, but heed this. When we find the Sceptre, will not your name be the one on the tongues of the Bards, as he who sheltered Alembregh the Great, the next High King? It would do you well to keep to your Inn, and indeed we insist, for we need a working Stronghold and your place was given as the most worthy by our Agents here.' 

The Innkeeper grinned, perhaps Legends were true, the Sceptre would once again bring joy to a people long bereft of it.
he had much work to do. Yelling for the Oldster and the other half dozen employees, Burgain had stews simmering and ale-kegs tapped within the hour, with little Ulim (an Orphan he had taken in) off to buy loaves and mushrooms, pies and haunches of venison, hunted in the lands above. Wouldn't Zeraglim the Food-merchant be suprised when Ulim handed him the little Ruby, oh yes he would. Times were looking better already.

*****************************************
And in darkened corners of the Dwarfhold even darker eyes took notice of the shining Prince, his Soldiers, the Priests, the Outlanders, Lizardfolk,Wyrm-born Elves and Brother of the Stone alike. Information was important to the Dwellers below, as well as to the rival Dwarf Clans in the City, and this was Valuable information indeed...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

InnMap cming soon...


----------



## Thels (Jul 11, 2003)

Alembregh looked around him in dismay, as his band marched into the dwarven halls of Grentrigh. The sight of dead dwarves, how sorry a fact, is something Amberlegh grow accustomed to. Every war takes casualties. But the complete and utter lack of hope and pride on the faces of those who still lived struck him deeply. What despair these dwarves must have gone through.

"*We can't let this go on!*" Alembregh called to his companions in a loud, bulky voice, loud enough for any bystanders to hear. "*By Gorm Gulthyn's mask, let us bring the shines of hope back upon the faces of these poor dwarves by ridding Cuvaghn of this filthy beast and restore the peace they had to do without for so many centuries! For I am prince Alembregh of Temperlain, son of King Frurdoch of Temperlain and I shall not give up!*"
__________________________________________________
Alembregh nodded silently as Hembred was handling the provisions, meanwhile looking at the structure of the building. It'll certainly do for a base of operations. He walks over to his companions and notes in a low voice: Turlogh, Mohgrym, perhaps you could make a quick run through the building? I doubt you will run into anything suspicious, but we better be sure, not?

When the first rush is over, he calls: "*My men and I have travelled long and far to get here and we could use refreshments. Ale for everyone!*"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

Burgain fawns in a doting, if not Smarmy manner Of course, Lord...your quarters are being prepared as we speak.' Burgain kicked the oldster Umprekk in the seat of his pants, the old one-eyed dwarf suddenly remembering that he was cleaning the 'Royal Suites' before being called above to the Commons. The oldster disappears, mop in hand,a Dwarf lad in tow with a bucket. 

Burgain stood aside, letting these jostling Soldiers get bedded in, piles of shovels, picks, axes and hammers all piled against walls and all so well kept. Burgain suddenly felt ashamed, looking to the mantle, where his Da's Waraxe hung, a few spots of rust and grime visable upon it's surface.
While the Warband set in, the innkeep quietly took down his axe, wiping it with a rag and smiling wanely, a feeling of pride gradually creeping into his being, so long absent.
A young Dwarf wearing the Green and Gold Livery of another of the Warriors approached and handed Burgain his Oiltin, setting a spare chamise down next to it, quietly sitting at the bar and beginning to oil his short,broad sword without a word.
It seemed that Brotherhood had come once more to Cuvaghn, and perhaps a bit of Hope as well...


----------



## Miquiztli (Jul 11, 2003)

> Alembregh nodded silently as Hembred was handling the provisions, meanwhile looking at the structure of the building. It'll certainly do for a base of operations. He walks over to his companions and notes in a low voice: Turlogh, Mohgrym, perhaps you could make a quick run through the building? I doubt you will run into anything suspicious, but we better be sure, not?




Hearing his prince's words, Trapmaster Turlogh quickly brings his fist to his chest. Aye, My Prince!! We wouldn't want to be caught with our pants down around our ankles would we!  A sly grin spread over Turlogh's face and with a wink of his one good eye he was off. His oiled black leather and fine mithral chain made hardly a sound as Turlogh searched the inn carefully for any thing unusal such as secret doors or the like.

_OOC: Taking 10 on a search of the inn (25 +10 = 35) _


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 12, 2003)

Rament finds a suite of rooms to set up as a hospital and turns to his cohort.  "prepare a room for healing and let us coordinate with the standard bearer to make defense plans for this establishment.  I think Alembregh would be disapointed to be ill prepared for everyting."

Having delegate the hospital set up Rament moves to Alembregh's side "The hospital is being set up and the defense plans for this place will be ready by the day's end.  Perhaps we should take a closer look at that map and create a plan of action.  I am sure the troops are ready to get started and the sooner you have the sceptere in your posession, the better."

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jul 12, 2003)

Eugrimm Keeneye, Rament's forward Scout (Ranger) approaches.
Waiting for a lull in the conversation, the young Dwarf says 'I will go out into the city and see about securing intelligence regarding what enemies are nearest as well as where this Wyrm is suppossed to be.' 

Showing that he had a small pouch of money for the job, Eugrimm turns and departs, ever a no-nonsense Dwarf.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 12, 2003)

*Gryphon's Eye Inn Map 1*

I will get a listing of rooms/number correlations up tomorrow (off to work now), they should be fairly obvious.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 12, 2003)

*Gryphon's Eye Inn Map 2*

...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2003)

Mohgrym following the Prince's orders searches through the inn.  He pays particular attention to the other people in the inn, the servants and any other patrons that might be about.  He makes a mental note of all of their faces and personalities so that he would be aware in the future of any changes.  Finished his search he returns to report to the Prince.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2003)

Elspth stands to one side, knowing that her place is by the Prince yet quietly noting details of the event for the inevitable epic poem.


----------



## Thels (Jul 12, 2003)

Alembregh watched as the group around him began with the preperations for their establishment. After his men had a little time to rest and enjoy their ale, he called two of his men, Gurin and Bremin, to his side: "We're here in dwarven halls all right, but the confinement and peace of Temperlain's halls is lacking here. I want this place secured. Each of you, take a group of dwarves and see what you can do about the defences of this place.".

As Gurin and Bremin get to work, Alembregh smiles. Looking over his shoulder at Elspeth: "Ahh, just look at them, it's like a thriving working pile of ants. Everyone so focussed at their own job at it. Just beautiful. Maybe this can inspire them some hope."

Alembregh gives a short nod at Mohgrym when he reports back. The public environment of this place requires him to keep the ranks up, but he assumed Mohgrym knew he was gratefull for his friends help.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 12, 2003)

Within an hour, the other (former) patrons were moved out, each with a refund of their fees, so tyhere wasn't too much displeasure among them.
Burgain saw them all of and then went to see about the Stables that he kept for any visiting Tuskers (rare though they were). The Stables, he informs you, can comfortably house about 8 of ther beasts.



Two hours later, Eugrimm Keeneye returns, heading for Rament and then the prince.
'I have a pretty good idea of the layout of the Enemies close at hand. There is a visitor coming in a few hours, a Deep Gnome Scout. he says that he can fill any gaps in our intelligence.' 
The Ranger then bows and goes to get some food and an ale if there is no other pressing matter for him.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 12, 2003)

Skezzketh, still somewhat unused to dwarven customs, remained largely silent during the entry of the troops into the halls. Seeing that he could not currently help in preparations, he sought a quiet place to listen to the whispers of the spirits, but ready to act if he was needed. Should he be assigned a room, he'll shortly look at it, but for now stay as close to the Prince as allowable (as far as he can tell).


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2003)

"I don't think I will ever fully understand Dwarfen aesthetics my lord, but I believe I can see what you mean." Elspeth looks at Skezzketh and speaks in Draconic,  "Easy, cousin, the spirits here should be friendly."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2003)

Storí looks around the tavern, nodding approvingly.  "Aye, these are nice enough quarters."  He says quietly to himself, walking up to stand alongside the Prince.

"Your Highness, are there any tasks you require of me?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 13, 2003)

Looking at Elspeth, Skezzketh replies in Draconic: "That iss what one would think... Earth and rock spiritss are strong here, no surprisse. Slow to anger, but if they are, no one wantss to stand in their way. But I do not think we are in danger from the spiritss here... I think they will aid me as they did in my homelandss."


----------



## Thels (Jul 13, 2003)

Alembregh stays put in the common room, overlooking the ongoing work and the people entering and leaving the inn. Given the circumstances, he decided that wearing his shining armor would probably make a better impression than his royal clothing would. These people want to see strength, not courtesy.

He smiles at Elspeth's reply, but then looks away when she starts her private discussion with the lizardman, whereupon the Gith catches his eye. _Some strange creatures wander the depths of the world, sometimes with even stranger motivations. Like Elspeth might never fully comprehend the ways of the Dwarf, I might never fully understand the reasons why these three aligned themselves so close to this Dwarven House. Which is of course not to say I'm not gratefull for their assistance._

He nods at Eugrimm when he comes back to report. "Ahh, so we'll have someone visiting us soon. Perhaps we should arrange, not so far for the visitor as more to the impression we'll make on the people that live in these halls." Looking around him, Alembregh notes that all his dwarves are already occupied with organizing the rooms, the defences or whatever task they found. He looks at the furniture for a little while, before asking: "All right, time to put my own hands to a little work. *Rament, Skezzketh, Denzenai, lend me a hand here. I want a wide table in the middle of the room, where we can sit on one side and any people that want to consert with us can sit on the other side. Perhaps we could have one of the chairs raised. Rament will sit to my right, with Storí next to him, as my close advisors. Elspeth will sit to my left with Mohgrym next to her, as observers. I count on you two to tell me anything suspicious afterwards.* Storí, perhaps you could try to discover us additional info about the area we're heading to after this conversation? Skezzketh, Denzenai, stay close by. It would not hurt to show off some multiracial acceptance." That said, Alembregh starts to make the table arrangement.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 13, 2003)

Turlogh returns fromhis perusal of the place, sure that there is nothing nefarious about the place as well as noting to Alembregh that there is a well-concealed Secret Passage in the cellar (The Royal Suites), no doubt an escape tunnel to the streets nearby.
Burgain pauses in his fussing(polishing silverware) to say 'Aye, it lets off about a hundred feet South, in an old alleyway.' 

Skezzketh doesn indeed feel the _Spirits_ of this place, and while they are not hostile, they are restless and seem concearned with accomplishing some grand task left unfinished.
The Monk feels that perhaps they are uneasy due to the long absence of Dwarfs and the occupation of the _Enemy_ races in Cuvaghn.

Rament sets up one of the chambers as a Hospital, noting that there are several extra tables in a side room which would make excellent operating boards/sickbeds if need be.


Mohgrym is likewise satsfied (once the former patrons are gone) that all seems in order.


The table is set up with efficiency and all seems finally in order.

Just when Alembregh is starting to wonder at Eugrimm's information regarding this Svirfneblin, startled yells from several of the dwarves signal that he is 
_already here_ .

Fading in from the Wall, the Deep Gnome cuts a small but impressively stately figure, ragsand wrappings covering most of his clothes, pale jewels adorning his sword-hilt and circlet, this keeping back sparce blond (almost white) hair.

'Greetings Prince Alembregh of Temperlain,Lady Elspeth,Masters Turlogh,Stori,Mongrymm,Rament and Skezzketh...I am Hreltren Jaspereye' The Gnome bows low, a twitch overshadowing his wane smile. 


OoC:Off to RL game, Ill be abck tonight to post a bunch of maps and such.Great RPing so far, folks.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 13, 2003)

Elspeth does her best to look politely unimpressed by such a melodramatic entrance, and her best is very good. She gives a polite nod to acknowledge his presence at her name.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2003)

"I will see what I can find out, your Highness."  Storí smiles, bowing slightly.  "Such tasks are my speciality, so I hope I will find some knowledge of use."

As the gnome steps into view, Storí studies the newcomer with some interest, focusing his magically enhanced gaze to examine any arcane auras that the Hreltren might have.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2003)

Slightly jaded at the mispronunciation of his name, Mohgrym waits patiently for the Prince to speak.  The foreknowledge of all of their names by this deepgnome and his entrance through the wall has set Mohgrym on edge.  He looks carefully and thuroughly at the gnome trying to gain a messure of his character.  The rags and the jewels create a puzzling picture.  At once a man who hides his stature at the same time appearing here in front of our great Prince he is trying to proclaim his position.  The jeweled circlet might even indicate Svirfneblin nobility.  Mohgrym does not offer the same curt nod that Lady Elspeth did.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 14, 2003)

As the Gnome steps closer into view (and he does so warily, even though he knows that no _Enemies_ are here), it becomes evident that any mispronunciaions in his speech are most likely due to a massive scar that runs the length of the left side of his face, clearly having done some damage to his mouth. The Gnome took precautions somewhat to cover this, though not overly now, as if he felt comfortable in his curent company. looking closer, it is evident that his left Eye as well was damaged, for he has a pale Jewel sitting in that socket...'Not for vanity do I cover,friends, but to be less conspicuous, for a jewel-eyed Gnome is a bit easy to spot,neh?'. Looking at the Map, the Gnome says 'I can outline all of the major factions within 2 miles, both Dwarves and Enemies, point out several Secret Passages even your finely honed Dwarven senses will no doubt miss, for i'twere Dwarven Master-Craftsmen what made those, and you all know what Pains they take...'. The Gnome makes sure all of the Prince's assembled companions are watching, though he looks less easy at the Dwarven soldiers looking on.Continuing he says  I ask two things, one Payment in Jewels, as has ever been the bargain 'tween our two Peoples. Second, that you do not go where I specify My Folk live, for your Prize is not there, and we would remain as hidden as we can in these Times. Strife is rampant in this beleagured City, with less of those here that we are able to trust every day, though I have been assured that You are of a much different caliber than they. Payment for my services, and those of my brothers shall be no set at 200 Crowns plus 100 per Svirfneblin per week over myself and my brother, who is my partner.I have a total of 6 that I may set as your eyes, with daily reports.We do not sell your information to others, as your Wizard can no doubt tell you, should he wish to check. This may seem steep, but I assure you that those who use our eyes save many lives otherwise lost to foolish and rash action.' 

As to the Svirfneblin, Stori detects that the Eye (which is indeed a Jasper orb...) radiates Transmutation magic, while there are several Enchantments on various items, though the Gnome doesn't have any obvious Spells in effect. As well, there is a vague lingering of the _Shadow Magic_, as if it somehow infused Hreltren himself.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 14, 2003)

Keeping back during the appearance of the gnome, Skezzketh closely follows the talks as closely as possible. _"Hiss requesst doess not seem unreasonable... Not wanting his people drawn into the conflict..."_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2003)

OOC: Sense motive on the guy.


    Elspeth listens to the gnome speak, trying to size up his sincerity and whether, indeed, his price is negotiable. Haggling can be seen to be demeaning for a prince. Dragons on the other hand, even half-ones, can be expected to drive a hard bargain...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2003)

Storí leans closer to Prince Alembregh, speaking softly to him.

"I can see no magical wards on his person that could mask a lie, your Highness.  At least from that point of view, I feel we can trust him."  He glances back at Hreltren as he continues.

"If we hire his services, I would be interested to find out what magics our foes may possess.  The more information I have on their abilities, the better I can prepare to defend against them."


----------



## Thels (Jul 15, 2003)

Alembregh sits on his raised chair, listening to the gnome's proposal, thinking it over in his head. He makes a small nod at Storí's remark.

When the gnome is done speaking, Alembregh addresses him: "Your offer sounds interesting, I must say. Do not fear, your people will be safe from us. We have no deside whatsoever to focus the battleground over to another territory inhabitated by innocent bystanders. Enough innocent blood has run through the sewers by now.

Sincere apologies, but if you would excuse us for a few minutes, then I'll have the oppurtunity to discuss the matter with my advisors. There'll be the problem of having to switch valuta as well, might we accept the offer. *Master innkeeper, please see to it that our guest does not come short of drinks and food, if he so desires.*"

Alembregh stays in his chair, open to suggestions from anyone caring to make any.

OOC: 1 crown = 1 goldpiece?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Elspeth is absolutely sure that the Gnome speaks with sincerity and that his price seems what he genuinely feels is fair for the task.

<Rolled a '20' for your SM>

The Gnome nods and withdraws to the far side of the room, comtent to sip at the Ale that Burgain has provided.
<Yes, 1 Crown equals a GP, sorry>


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 15, 2003)

"He speaks the truth, or believes he does, and is not unreasonable in his terms I feel my lord. I believe we can trust him."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 16, 2003)

Skezzketh nods in response to Elspeth's appraisal.


----------



## Xael (Jul 16, 2003)

Denzenai stands somewhere nearby, "showing multiracial acceptance", as the prince put it. "His offer could have easily been worse.", he says.

OOC: Most sucky starting post of the suckiest of the starting posts. Or something...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2003)

The Svirfneblin smiles again, his good eye scanning the group, the Jewel in his other socket following as if it too _saw_ .
Awaiting conformation from the Prince regarding his services, the Gnome quietly sips his ale.

Burgain siddles up to the Prince,his comfort level growing with the new guests 'Well, for my 2 coppers, I will tell 'ya that these Deep Gnomes are a spooky lot, but a true one. Never has I heard of one betrayin' those that they deal with.' The Innkeepers then goes about sweeping the floors near the door, there having been so much recent activity.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2003)

Mohgrym nods, "I agree with the others,  I think that these deep gnomes can be trusted.  Whats more if this one is any indication, they are battle hardened which will be good if we choose to hire them as scouts. I would be interested to see some of the maps these gnomes have made of the area, they might suplant the ones that we have already." The rather obvious scarring on the deep gnome immediately explains his mispronunciation and makes Mohgrym feel ashamed for having assume that he had been slighted.  Hearing everyone's support for the gnomes, he too throw's his support behind them.


----------



## Thels (Jul 19, 2003)

Alembregh smiles at his companions: "Fine, we're in agreement then. *Master Hembred, please bring me my purse.*" Raising his voice so the whole room can hear: "*Master Hreltren, it seems like we are in business!*"

OOC: Besides a little gold, the purse should contain gems total worth 600 GP. Did I understand correctly that that would buy the services of him and his brother for 2 weeks?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2003)

"Yes, accurate maps would indeed be a help."  Storí agrees with Mohgrym.  "If we need to transport ourselves with great speed, I can theoretically teleport to a location from a suitably precise map."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 20, 2003)

OoC: The Gnome and his brother are 200/week total, +100/per additional Gnome. 600 would buy two gnomes for three weeks or three gnomes for 2 weeks.

IC: Hreltren Jaspereye takes the offered gems, offering his hand in agreement, his grip that of the Dwarven style,thumb extended fully out to the side, hand upturned for the Prince's likewise extended hand, palm facing down. 
<a sign of Respect as well of accepting a Contrat, as the Gnome's hand faces up for the pay, whilst the Prince's faces down as if dropping Payment into it>

After shaking hands, the Gnome pulls up a chair and begins making various marks and deliniations on your Map, showing the placemet of various Goblins,Orcs, a Drow enclave and the Duergar fothold in Cuvaghn. As well, he marks the existance of the 9 Portals that he knows of (besides te one that sits a half-mile away under Dwarven Guard. Explaining the Portals to those unfamiliar with them, Hreltren begins'The Portals use Earth Magic to transport travellers from one Portal to another. Each can be activated for just under a minute without fear of damage or even destruction. Afterwards, there is a period for them to recharge lasting from 10 minutes to over an hour. In Elder days, there were stronger Portals in Cuvaghn, but their nature is beyond our learning now, Some of my folk, indeed some who were here for the Wyrm's Coming and aided in evacuations tell of these being destroyed from taxation, so great was the strain of the magics needed to get hundreds safely away. Some of these exploded, killing those operating them and those travelling.Such is a sad but accepable loss, for many more there were who escaped and found their way to Temperlain, the maker of Prince Alembregh's Map most likely among them.Dwarf Clan Valkorim controls this Portal and charges a fee for it's use.100 Gold a head Outgoing.There is no charge coming in from another Portal, provided the correct sequence of Arcane Codes is used, thus showing that you are friendly and not of the Enemy.' 

<Arcane Lore DC 20-40 for really old and disrepaired Portals figure out how to activate a Portal. Most will fall around 25, and no problem for Stori most likely>

As you all move in and take a beter look at what the Svirfneblin is doing and saying, one of the Dwarf soldiers bursts in,it is Hrolf Ironfist, who had been getting the Tusker's stabled.
'Liege! An atttack, not 3 blocks from here, Orcs have come through some Air pasasageways and are carrying off Clan Hurdrinn Dwarfs. It looks to be a Slave taking Party. The runner said near 2 score, and barely a dozen of the Clan warriors on hand, my Prince!'  

A voice nearby the Prince whispers 'It would seem that your chance to say hello to Cuvaghn's Populace has come...' Turning to where Hreltren was, Alembregh sees nothing of him.Nobody saw him leave, intent upon Hrolf's message.

<Will post a series of maps tomorrow, detailing areas around each Portal>


----------



## Thels (Jul 20, 2003)

For a short instant, Alembregh is startled by Hreltren's disappearance. Regaining his focus, he kicks back his chair and rises up, heaving his axe up high, buldering through the room: "*By Temperlain, no vile orc shall take dwarven slaves while I can help it! Comrades, grab your weapons! Gurin, Bremin, secure the base! Dorn, your men come with me! Hrolf, tell us which way!*" Swinging his axe in his right hand, Alembregh hurries towards the door. _The business with Hreltren can wait for now._


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2003)

Storí smiles as Hreltren tells them of the portals.  "I will be most interested to see one of these portals, when time allows.  The Order is doing a great deal of research going into such devices."

He looks up at Ironfist's sudden entrance, frowning at this interruption.  "Ah, never a quiet moment."  He grabs his own weapons and shoulders his backpack, following after the Prince.


*OOC:*  Storí already has his _extended Mage Armor_ cast.  He casts this spell in the morning, using it's 20 hour duration to protect him most of the day.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 20, 2003)

OoC:I will assume that all of the PCs are going, just like in Star Trek 

Dorn Ironfist yells for a fall-in, the his Dwarfs doing so, with Hrolf in the lead, to point the way. Out the Inn they go, heading North along an old dusty Avenue, a few dwarfs looking out of windows and up from toiling at various tasks.
Moving at a brisk pace, the sounds of combat become all to clear as well as the battle yells of Dwarfs and the gutteral voices of Orcs.
A massive *Ka-Bloom* resounds, the sound of a building collapsing and a great cloud of debris and dust can be seen ahead.

OoC:The group is a block away (maybe 120'), there are no visible dwarfs or orcs at this point. Actions? The Avenue is some 40' wide,alleyways go off here and there. the conflict seems to be taking place in front of a manor-house of some sort, perhaps an old Guildhall, though you must get closer to see. Dorn's Dwarfs are all armed with heavy crossbows and waraxes, Half also carry Great Axes, whil the other half carry Heavy Flails.There will be light cover should some wish to hang back and use ranged attacks, and little enough debris soas to not impede charges. Map coming after I see intentions and get some sleep. Back this afternoon...


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 21, 2003)

Elspeth springs up as the messenger tells his tail, her left hand going to her quiver and drawing her bow out of the space within. She is however, careful to leave after her lord and not before, "To arms comrades!". She sticks close to the body of the group, a block away from the fighting she will buff her Dex and Cha and go over classic dwarven war poetry in her mind, ready to bolster her allies.
    Depending on situation, her next action will most likely either be to cast or call her armour.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 21, 2003)

As soon as he can tell where the battle takes place, Skezzketh tries to get there at full speed. He is confident that the spirits protect him from great harm, should the enemies expect an attack from that direction.

"I will go ahead! The spirits will protect me.", he quickly says before starting to move.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2003)

Storí moves closer to the battle, ducking behind some fallen masonry for cover.  He surveys the battle in front of him, considering which spell is best suited to this occasion.

*OOC:* If there is a large grouping of orcs clear of any dwarves, he'll drop a _fireball_ on them.  If the dwarves and orcs are too tightly packed for not to result in dwarven casualties, he'll _magic missile_ whichever orc appears to be the leader.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 21, 2003)

OoC:Just waiting on any more spells/potions ec cast/used before you join the fray (thus not using any suprise actions up etc..)


----------



## Thels (Jul 21, 2003)

Alembregh runs towards the tumolt, grabbing the horn from his neck. Once the orcs get in sight, he yells: "*Slay them, slay them all!*Duranom, Dorn, follow me." Alembregh looks and runs for the spot with a good bunch of dwarves packed, stands, moves his feet away from each other, inhales, grabs the horn with both hands and puts it to his mouth to blow the sound of inspiration.


----------



## Xael (Jul 21, 2003)

Denzenai sprints after Skezzketh, not really sure about spirits protecting and trusting his own skills (and Skezzketh's skills) more.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

Coming upon the scene, pure chaos reigns.
Orcs are everywhere, great big massive things, far larger than the Orcs of the hills closer to Temperlain. These are armed with greataxes, some of obvious dwarf make, as well as 'man-catchers',with which more than a few unfortunate dwarfs are being herded to a side alley.
On the East side of the avenue, a recently collapsed building still throws dust into the air, many a dead orc obviously crushed underneath. Several Ogres can be seen, one just starting to climb a 15' platform upon which a few terrified dwarf women and children huddle, a group or red armored Hurdrinn Clansmen fighting off orcs from the steps leading up to this platform (a public speaking stand most likely).

Initiatives are as follows

Skezzketh:23
Stori:19
Turlogh:18
Mohgrym:17
Duranom:14
Elspeth:12
Denzenai:11
Rament:9
Sgt Dorn:6
Alembregh:5
Temperlain warriors:2 (er...)

OoC:You have no idea when the enemy goes at this point.

Since each square is 10' at this point, and some combatants look cluttered, no worries. You can shoot through friendlies, as well as move past them. I will shift to a 5'/square map when you all get 'stuck-in'.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 22, 2003)

Elspeth calls her armour and begins to recite Epic Dwarven War Poetry, specifically some stanzas from _"The Lay of Gorosk"_ to inspire courage.

She will move up behind the main body of warriors and begin to shoot arrows at the orcs, going for spellcasters first and then archers follows by any not engaged in melee.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 22, 2003)

Skezzketh attempts to tumble into the middle of the nearest group of orcs, and strike down one of them. He hopes to scatter the orcs so the prisoners can be freed.


----------



## Thels (Jul 22, 2003)

Hearing Elspeth singing her songs, Alembregh decides blowing the horn won't be that usefull anymore. Instead, he prays for guidance from Gorm Gulthyn, before lauching into battle, wielding his axe in two hands.

OOC: Cast Divine Favor, then move up to melee range. Bottom Right U11 (I can still take a 5foot step next round).


----------



## Xael (Jul 22, 2003)

Denzenai will attack the nearest orcs with Skezzketh, also tumbling to the middle of orcs (t9 or t10 or somewhere near) and smacking/kicking one of them. He's plan is to secure the alley close by. If he spots any spellcasters, he attacks them immediately, tumbling or jumping to them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2003)

Only have half a minute so here are my tactics.

pre-battle: manifest _fly, combat precognition, and slow light_

in battle manifest _mass concussion_ (20' radius 7d4 damage)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 23, 2003)

Skezzketh Tumbles forward, past the orc in U-10 striking the Orc in T-10 <1 hit, 8HP, dead>,killing it.

Stori targets a further mass of orcs with a _Freballl_ 
<centering it between l-m and 12-13>, turning many of them to cinders.<10 or 12 dead orcs>.



Waiting on Turlogh...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 24, 2003)

OoC:OK, Turlogh's player hasn't posted since the 11th. Onward we go...

IC:
 Turlogh moves forward a bit, firing his crossbow at the nearest Orc, hitting him, though not dropping him

Mohgrym Manifests _Mass Concussion_  in Q-13, catching the Ogre and several orcs < 20HP, wounded Ogre, 3 dead orcs>

Duranom Holds, waiting for the prince.

Elspeth fires 2 arrows into the wounded Ogre, hitting it twice, and dropping it <Dead>.

The Orcs move...

OoC:Ill have to complete this and the rest of party actions in the morning (for me, 1PM or so), my scannner wont upload my new map GRR!>


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 24, 2003)

Elspeth allows a small smile of satisfaction to creep onto her face as the ogre falls. She will keep chanting and shooting UTFN.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

_Cinematic Shore-Up..._ 

Alembregh's Warhorn sounds, causing the Orcs to pause, looking to see who this new factor is. As Elspeth's arrows and Mohgyrm's Psions fall, with Temperlain bolt and the axes and blades of those allied with Alembregh cleaving a path through the orcs; Duranom and Turlogh find targets, gutting Orcs left and right, Denzenei and Skezzketh snapping orcish necks with fists and spinning kicks.
Stori blasts the orcs with Fire, killing another ogre and a dozen orcs. The orcs quickly run north, finding themselves cut off, as the Clan Hurdrinn Dwarfs have rallied under the clarion call of this new Ally. Grim red-armored Dwarfs, bladed bracers sporting 'claws' some 2 feet long stand against those seekng respite from the Temperlain Dwaves and their Companions.All are caught in the slaughter, save one orc seeking to escape down the western alley, a dwarf child in his arms, destined for some pot or godsforsaken Hell. The orc sees not the small shape move from the Shadows above him, on a ledge, running along with him, pacing him, as the cries of the little Dwarf resound amongst the alley, forgotten by those involved in slaughter. Years later the Dwarf would grow into a fine Warrior herself, and to the day she died, she would tell her friends of the Ghost that had saved her that day, cutting down the orc and spiriting her away, into the very wall, through a shadowy Realm, depositing her a few moments later against a building so very near where her People had just finished killing the Orcs that had attacked them that day.He had bowed and smiled at her before he left, she wiping away the tears long enough to see him clearly,the Ghost with a pale Jasper Stone that served him as his eye...

**********************************************

The sounds of wounded Dwarfs and the few remaining dyng Orcs were receding rament using his skills as a healer, along with several of the Hurdrinn Dwarfs to do what they couldfor the wounded....The battle had gone spectacularly, with no loss to the Temperlain forces, and no Dwarfs taken as slaves by the foul Orcs. The Hurdrinn dwarfs had lost a dozen of their brethren, however, but they looked used to such things and seemed more concerned that those taken captive were safe, these mostly women and young.

A Dwarf dressed in gold and red plate steps forward, removing his bear-faced helm, greeting you all with an aged face worn by many years and battles, no few scars upon it. Addressing Alembregh, this Dwarf says 
'I am Gembrin Hurdrinn, leader of Clan Hurdrinn here in Cuvaghn, prince Temperlain. Today you have earned a staunch ally, for I do know of your Quest. Come, we can talk in my Home regarding the situation here in the city.' 
The Prince signals for you all to return to the Inn, after helping secure the area. Along with Rament and Duranom, Alembregh goes with the Hurdrinn Dwarfs ,leaving you all to your own devices.


<Please see OoC thread>


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 27, 2003)

Elspeth looks for any Dwarves who might need stablizing through being at death's door, otherwise she saves her, few, spells. She keeps a look out for any of Gembrin's dwarves who fought particularly well so they can get a mention in the epic poem she's currently composing.
"Do we know how they got in?" , she asks of the first person she thinks might know the answer.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

A young Hurdrinn dwarf that Elspeth helps bandage says through pain-gritted teeth 'They used an old sewer tunnel, near as we can tell, Lady...' 
Another Dwarf, this one standing guard at the alleyway with crossbow loaded says 'Aye, and in a few other spots I reckon. These Orcs and other filth have carved up the Beauty that was Cuvaghn in their centuries of occupation, curse them for defiling it's Glory.' The Dwarf spits in distaste, an angry look upon his face.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 28, 2003)

After flying one last circuit above the cavern, Mohgrym lands near the Prince as the other dwarves approach.  He waits patiently for their report before presenting his own about the battle to his liege.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

Mohgrym causes more than a few blank stares from windows and the rooftops of the buildings in the vast cavern as he flies about, some children yelling exitedly at the sight most moving indoors after sighting such an unsettling thing.
After all, no _Sane_  Dwarf would want to fly through the air, they think to themselves...

Mohgyrm does note several figures perched atop gigantic Bats, these keeping their distance, near the Eastern half of the Reclaimed Territory. The figures were obviously Dwarven, though from which Clan or Faction was immpossible to tell at the range that they were encountered.

Landing, Mohgrym finds that the Prince had gone ont some meeting with Clan Hurdrinn's Leader, taking several of the other Companions with him.

One of the Prince's Soldiers, Breki Ironfist,approaches Mohgyrm and says 
'The Prince said that he would be indisposed for a time. He did suggest that we continue to Fortify the Inn and possibly explore one of the Portals that the Deep Gnome mentioned'.  Sgt Dorn approaches the assembled Companions after helping to see to the securing of the area. 'Aye, perhaps those of you Lords and ladies so inclined could do a bit of scouting he said, my Squad and myself are to return to the Inn and get back to working to square it away.'


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 28, 2003)

After the battle, Skezzketh takes his time to thank the spirits for their aid and their protection.

As the dwarven soldiers relay the idea of exploring the portals, he says "That seemss like a good idea. What do you think about thiss?" he asks the rest of the group.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 28, 2003)

"I feel an urge to hit the orcs, if we know where they are based. Then they are currently missing a raiding party and don't know, yet, what's happened to it. In, hit them hard, get out."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 30, 2003)

"Sounds like a plan to me.  I am eager to see where these portals lead and see if we can use them to mount a strategic attack on our entrenched enemies."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 30, 2003)

"Where are the Deep Gnomes?"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 30, 2003)

One of the dwarven soldiers approaches from the direction of the Inn, approaching those still helping clean up the mess in the streets ( as well, many dwarves have come from the surrounding areas to clear bodies, the orcs destined for the Weapons Forges of Clangeddin, as the father of battles favors weapons created using the Enemies as fuel). 'Sirs, Madam, there is yet another Svifrneblin in the Inn, this one younger than the other, and with two eyes. I swear, he couldn't have got past our eyes, it's as if he just materialized out of thin air...he says he has a Map for you, a stable Portal and details of what to expect on the other side...'


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 30, 2003)

"Shall we go?"  Elspeth finishes off a bandage tie with a flourish and heads for the inn, at a hustle


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 31, 2003)

"Yes, i think we should." Skezzketh says as he follows her.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 1, 2003)

Mohgrym follows as well preparing his mind for the journey.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 1, 2003)

Returning to the Inn, you see that the Soldiers have had a dcent bit of headway in the hour or so that you were absent, having already reimbursed the beams holding the ceiling as well as having affixed extra cross-bars to the windows. From the basement can be heard the sound of a furnace and smithy just starting to warm up. Burgain smiles, greeting you all with tea and bread 'I heard that you all stopped an orc Raid trying to steal off children, one of those was the neice of a friend of mine, Gemdarn the Miller. He sent this bread, the sweetest seed and honey loaves you'll ever taste. he promises that as long as you are all here, never a morn will pass without smelling the freshest of his loaves at yer doorstep, delivered by himself.' Burgain then moves off, to pass more bread out to those busy working. The old Dwarf seems to have some of his Spirit back, with such heroes around.

In a corner (several dwarfs still nodding in mistrust and discomfort at him) is a grey cloaked figure, a Svirfneblin.
The Gnome stands, not an inch over three feet, and silently pads over to where Skezzketh, Mohgrym and Elspeth stand, smiling in a friendly manner. 
'Hullo there Lords Skezzketh of the Yellow Marshes, Lady Elspeth, daughter of the line of Gold and Lord Mohgyrm, Master of the Neural Paths. 
the Gnome moves over to where the Prince's maps are, standing on a chair to get a better view and points to one of the maps. Looking closer, you all see that he has sketched out part of one of the maps on a sheet of parchment, indication in several areas the presence of Orcs, Trolls and Giants.As well, on the eastern portion is marked the letter 'P', clearly a Portal.
The Gnome says 'I am not sure if those who attacked today are the same Orcs that lair here, as the Raiders wore no Clan colors.However, this might be a good chance for you to learn some of the Portal system, and a dead Orc is a dead Orc. As well, rumour of some amongst the Orcs here in Cuvaghn being, shall we say, different, in being spoke of. orcs with intellect and organization. That is unsettling. So, I will leave you  with a wish for good Hunting, if you so choose to infiltrate this place. As well, this...' The Svirfneblin takes out a small opal and places it upon the table. 'We call these 'Blinder-Stones. They scramble the Portals aproximately 1 minute after usage, so that Enemies cannot see to where you travel. With over a hundred Portals in Cuvaghn, this is a good thing to have.' 
A gruff voice near the door speaks up 
'If you go a-huntin Orcs, I'd be honored ta go with ya...' 
A young Clan Hurdrun Dwarf stands in the doorway, having been let through by those at the door. He bears a recnet cut upon his scalp, though he looks hale otherwise. The Dwarf is dressed in dark chainmail covered over with a dull red tabard, the Signs of his Clan and of Moradin sewn into his clothes. 'I am Kelan Hurdrin, Priest of Moradin and brother of Fralas Huedrin, slain this day. I would aid you out of respect for your saving of my Kin, my own Son amongst them.As well, Prince Alembregh has told me that you may need aid...' The Dwarf then lifts a heavy sack, obviously filled with coin 'As well, the Portal Fee is on my Clan, in gratitude.'


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 1, 2003)

"We are honoured, but in truth Clan Hurdrinn did the brunt of the fighting, for the orcs routed at our coming and we took but few hurts."  Elspeth takes the tea and some bread and makes her way over to the Gnome.
    To the Dwarf:
    Curtsies formally,
 "I trust our names and lineage are already familiar to you friend, your company would honour us. Come." 
    Turns back to the Gnome,  "What is the rough scale on this map friend? And do you have any ideas as to number? And any defences, or sentries, as if they are smart and organized they should have some?" looks at the others, "A prisoner would be nice."


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 1, 2003)

"Giantss? The map must use a big scale...

Kelan Hurdrin, your presence honourss uss."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 1, 2003)

After Elspeth listened to the young Dwarf's entrance, she turns to where the gnome was...to find no Gnome there, just the small
Blinder-Stone is left to mark tha he was ever there, along with the marks upon the Map that he did make.

OoC:Look at the area in which the portal sits as 10X10. I will be posting graphed area maps so there won't be any problem as far as movng etc...

IC: The Dwarf Cleric nods, hefts a small pack to his shoulder ans says 'When would you be wanting to go, then? I came ready for the trip.'


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 2, 2003)

"I do wish they would stop doing that."


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2003)

"They propably have their reasonss for thiss." Skezzketh says in Draconic.

Reacting on the words of Kelan, he says "I would like to go as soon as possible, unlesss Elspethh and Mohgrym have other ideass?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2003)

"Nope, now is good.  Though provisions wise, we should take a few things with us, food perhaps."


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 3, 2003)

"Food & water we should get before we go. Blood and vengence we can pick up when we get there."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 5, 2003)

OoC: Shall we? GoldenEagle is back, btw, he will be joining as well, so you have a Cleric. I am going change Kelan a bit, more Ranger,less Cleric- and thus...I am going to assume that all is ready and we can go.

IC: Preparations complete, the small band makes it's way to the Valkorim holdings, towards the Portal. The streets change visibly, there being signs of steamwork technology as well as a more orderly look to the renovated City.
Soldiers in the green and black of Clan Valkorim stop your group, allowing passage after Kelen explains that your destination is the  Portal.

A half an hour later, you stand before the Portal, a great ornate and arcane thing, mithril and gold intertwined with gemstones spelling out magical rune-patterns upon the surface of the Portal's rim.

Some 20 Dwarfs of Clan Valkorim stand ready against any attacks from anyone attempting to use the portal to invade, axe armed warriors, several teams of Dwarfs manning a strange flame-thrower and at least one mage dressed in green and blue robes.

A stairway leads up to the 'doorway', this a swirling pale blue shimmering emination. After paying the Keepers, Kelan leads the way up to the Portal, stepping through.
As each of you follows, the sensation experienced is like being born again, slowly suffocated and a few more pleasurable sensations all wound into one brief moment.
In a flash, you stand on a platform in another part of Cuvaghn.
Kelan is engaged in melee with an orc, another already dead at his feet. The 2 foot long claw bracer cuts through the Orc's arm, while the spiked shield that Kelan bears takes ghim in the mid section, knocking the wind out of him. The orc raises it's head in time to see the claws one final time as they silence his life forever.

The small 10' by 10' chamber is dusty and empty other than the orc bodies and the Portal sitting flush with the East wall.
Two double doors face you to the West, and Kelan quickly moves to them, listening. He shakes his head the he hears nothing.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 5, 2003)

Elspeth draws her sword and then takes & holds a deep breath before heading through the portal, she's not entirely sure why, and she's travelled through enough portals between her own plane and the prime before, but still.
   On the other side she drops back, and waits to see if the sound of battle will raise any alarm. She checks to north and south to see if any more squatters are present...


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 6, 2003)

Quickly taking stock of the situation, Mohgrym enters the room quitely.  He concentrates for a moment, manifesting _fly_ a slight pulse of blue-ish light radiates from his body as he takes to the air.  He moves over above the doors that Kelan is standing in front of, listening as well.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Aug 6, 2003)

Knight Otu is having problems reaching EN World right now and promised to let you guys know.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 7, 2003)

(Should be over now, I hope  Thanks AGG!)

Skezzketh quickly follows the others, whispering to Kelan after he finishes listening "Do you they heard the fight?"


----------



## Uriel (Aug 7, 2003)

Mohgyrm hears naught, as did Kelan. Slowly, after the others have moved forward, the young Hurdrinn Dwarf opens the door, taking a moment to pull out a cannister of oil and squirt down the massive hinges. A slim opening shows him (and Mohgyrm above in the air) that the chamber beyond is dimly lit by flutterring torches, while no Orcs or other Enemies can be seen ...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 9, 2003)

Storí hesitates for a moment, standing on the threshold of the portal.  _Now this is some real power here, lad._  He thinks, savouring the moment.  _May Mystra reveal its secrets to me some day._

He steps forward into the portal, spluttering in surprise as he emerges the other side.  Seeing that Kelan is more than capable of finishing the orc rabble in the room, he turns back to examine the portal from the other side, marveling at the construction.

"It'll have been worth the trip just to have seen these in action."  He smiles, reaching into his portable hole to pull forth pen and paper.  He quickly traces several of the more interesting runes, before doing a rough sketch of the portal as a whole.

Noting that his companions are ready to move on, Storí drops his drawing tools back into the hole, picking up and folding the magical cloth.  Looking through into the next chamber, he asks the Prince.

"What path now, my liege?  The labyrinthine nature of these passages presents a multitude of opportunities for an ambush.  Should I render one of our scouts invisible, so we may perhaps take any would-be ambushers unawares?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 9, 2003)

Skezzketh nods to the others noting that he is ready to go on.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 9, 2003)

"I was thinking that it might prove useful to take a peak first." Mohgrym says as he concentrates momentarily a vaguely visible eye emerges from his forehead as he manifests _clauraudience_.  Making sure that it is as difficult to see as he can he sends it through the portal to have a look around.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 10, 2003)

OoC:Clairvoyance, you mean? 

Mohgrym manifests his Psion, getting a look into the next nearest room.
The chamber is lit but a few sputtering torches, these spaced evenly about the room, as the Dwarves that built the place spaced them for optimal usage. Mohgrym is outrages at the vandalism that he sees, the walls were once covered with murals of Dwarfs going about their everyday tasks, as well as scenes of the Portal being used by dwarfs and their allies, Elves,Gnomes and Humans. There are no sign of any orcs or other Enemies in this chamber, though there are many boxes and crates within, several open, showing foodstuffs,weapons and other things that the raiders must have taken from elsewhere.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 10, 2003)

Elspeth stays back, and will investigate and secure the flanks (ie: Check north and south for enemies).


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 10, 2003)

Rament turns to Grelyn the Red, "Watch over the hospital.  we will be back shortly."

With that he follows his friends throught the portal.

GE


----------



## Thels (Aug 11, 2003)

Alembregh steps through the portal, closely followed by his companion Duranom. Taking a short view at the room, he notes the orcs corpses and his friends surrounding a door.  He slowly moves towards them, trying not to make a sound as he doesn't know what his friends are looking at.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 11, 2003)

"It would seem that there is no one one in the next room. Maybe we should go on now, before something discoverss uss somehow?" Skezzketh whispers, as the small room begins to get a little crowded by the group.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

OoCushing the PCs just a little...

IC: The chamber beyond the Portal seems free of Orcs, and the sound of dinging and hammering can be heard from further West (the area marked 'orcs'. It seems to be a Smithy/Forge. These Orcs are busy at work,defiling the place of most sacred worship, the Dwarven Forges.

Peering through the doors from the Portal Chamber, doors north can be seen as well (as detailed by Mohgyrm). Kelen slips through the doors, moving north to be ready in case any orcs cam from that direction.


----------



## Xael (Aug 12, 2003)

After going through the portal, Denzenai waits while others peek to the next room. After hearing that the next room is empty and after Kelen has entered the room, he quietly enters the chamber and goes to guard any other doors in the room.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 12, 2003)

((OOC hehe yeah clairvoyance was what I ment.  I let everyone know what I see as I see it.  I assume that we are just outside the room with the P on it.))

Moving into the room, Mohgrym suggests, "We should probably check out the rooms to the north and south  before moving further into the complex.  They may prove troublesome if creatures appeared behind us later."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

OoC: The 4 areas within the forge room with anvils and workbenches etc... are (according to your knowledge of maps and dwarf forges) sitting 3-5 feet lower, with several steps descending along their entire face. 

I have Denzenai at the Western door leading to the Forges, Kelen at the North door. Mohgrym suggesting investigating the North and South areas first. A quick commando-style split up?
There are enough of you to send a few each way and still have someone watch the Western doors.

IC: Denzenai peers through the lip of the Doors, blasts of heat hitting his eye and the slim line of his face exposed to the opening (which appears to be the result of misuse by the Orcs, the hinged doors sitting slightly off, as if they were damaged and reset without much thought).
From what he can see in the next chamber, there are at least a dozen Orcs within, toiling away at making weapons and armor it would seem.


----------



## Thels (Aug 13, 2003)

Alembregh nods to Mohgrym as he speaks in a low voice: "Good idea Mohgrym. Let's solve that first. Elspeth, you come too. Duranom, you stay here and watch the west door. Rament, Storí, Skezzketh, can you check upon the south entrance?"

Alembregh moves towards the north door and opens it, after a short inspection.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 13, 2003)

Elspeth gives a nod, happy that somebody else thinks that it is a good idea to secure the flanks before going charging in, "Don't want to get cut off do we?".

She will call her armour, draw her sword and get ready to back up the Prince as he goes through.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 13, 2003)

Rament nods at his friend the prince and dutifully follows directions.

GE


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2003)

Storí nods in agreement with the Prince's directions, and carefully makes his way towards the southern entrance, scouring his surroundings with his magical vision as he goes.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

Odd, this should have posted right after I mentioned 'pushing you folks...sorry.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 14, 2003)

Alembregh,Moghgrym and Kelen  to the North,
Rament,Stori and Skezzketh to the South,
Duranom ,Kelen and Denzenai guarding the Western door.

Duranom readies his crossbow, watching through the door crack for any sign of trouble.

Alembregh and Mohgyrm, along with Elspeth make their way north,Kelan finding the first door unlocked and easy to open. Beyond lies a small room perhaps 10' by 15'. Stacks of crude weapons line the walls, spears, axes and falchions predominantly.
Though they lack the grace of Dwarvish weapons, the trio knows just how sturdy and deadly they can be, so many Dwarves have the tools of orcish hands laid low these many years.

To the South, Rament,Stori and Skezzketh (armor up) find a similar chamber, though this one has piles of armor, leathers, studded with iron and chain, suits of banded mail and even some plate. As well, shields, round and spiked lie in piles, all bearing a strange symbol, unknown to any of you. 
A gaping mouth, full of fangs and tusks(painted yellow), engulfs a single red Eye. The shields are black otherwise, the spikes jutting forth from the Iris of the eye.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 14, 2003)

(ooc provided that there is a further door to the north)

"I think it would be prudent to continue on and check the last few rooms to the north." Mohgrym says quietly to Alembregh and Kelen.


----------



## Thels (Aug 14, 2003)

OOC: Wasn't Elspeth coming up north?

Alembregh strokes his beard. "Yeah, nothing here that needs attention right now. We could check things out later. The double door ahead intrigues me, though. Almost as if it's trapped. Too bad Turlogh stayed back at the inn."

Alembregh passes through the room, on to the next door.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 14, 2003)

OoC:Earlier post reflects Elspeth's going north now, sorry.
As well, I am asking another player to play the Trapmaster, since Turlogh's player disappeared right after creating him.

IC: 
_North_ 
The weapon's storage chamber has no obvious exits, but the gnome's map shows one... Elspeth easily locates the Secret Door, though it was clererly hidden as are all such Dwarvish things. It was a good thing for the Svirfneblin's Map.
Beyond is a corridor ending in an iron door, bound and locked with an ancient padlock.

_South_ 
making a more complete check of the armory yields several aged though servicable suits of chain, Dwarven in make in a crate. rament takes a closer look at them, rubbing off ancient crust and the cobwebs of long-dad spiders.Brilliantly shining metal shows forth _Mithril_. There are 3 Mithril Chain Shirts in the crate.


_Door_ 

The guards at the door note that the Orcs seem to be working overtime, a constant ringing and the infernal bellowing of their gutteral language testament to their purpose.
None within have as of yet noticed you three at the door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 14, 2003)

"My lord if you like I will open this door for us, though it looks like the orcs have not been here." 

With an okay from Alembregh, Mohgrym manifests _knock_ on the door.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 14, 2003)

"Apart from that symbol and the mithril armorss, there doesn't seem to be muchh of interest here behind the southh door. I think we should examine beyond the northern room first." Skezzketh whispers uneasily. The thought of being trapped in a room occurs to him more powerful than he thought it would.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 15, 2003)

checking quickly for magic (detect magic) Rament grabs the chain shirts and any magical armor for his unit at the inn and then looks in the direction of the prince.  If there is no more place for danger to lurk in this direction(the armory), he will head back toward the prince.  "


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 15, 2003)

"My Prince, unless you need me here I will go take a look at the symbol in the armoury and see if it is like any I know off."


----------



## Thels (Aug 15, 2003)

OOC: Do we actually know already what they found? We're 2 rooms further, and we might not want to make too much commotion with the orcs nearby.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 15, 2003)

OoC: Thels, you are correct, those to the south and north aren't close enough to share findings unless someone wants to yell.
The group North, are you folks continuing/casting knock/anything else, or are you turning back?


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 16, 2003)

Then Elspeth will stay where she is, hopefully far enough back that any trap set off by opening the secret door will not affect her.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

Alembregh steps back a little as he watches Stori opening the door by remote control.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 16, 2003)

Rament heads back toward the door and waits for the prince.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Aug 16, 2003)

_North Chamber_

The  _Knock_  does it's work, the padlock opening witha  rusty shudder and *click*. Indeed the thing falls apart, so old and long has it been there. And then passage is filled with  hundreds of disk-like projectiles, ringing as they shoot from hidden holes in the wall. Anyone who was standing in the passageway would have been cut to pieces. Luckily, Mohgrym had caution in mind.

_At the Door_ 

Denzenai,Kelen and Duranom hear the sound of the Trap going off, clearly...then kelan taps Denzenai on the leg, pointing through the open door, where several of the nearer Orcs are heading towards the Storage room, finished swords in their arms...


<You have 1 round to act prior to them reaching the door>


_South Chamber _ 

The sound of the trap was clear to all, and,looking towards it, you see the group with the Prince standing in a chamber, looking further North.

Those in the middle room seem suddenly alarmed, and the Ranger is raising his crossbow and signalling 'three' to you,while gesturing at the door...


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

"Good job, Mohgrym. Anything else we need to be carefull around?", Alembregh states as he walks up to the entrance of the hallway, without actually stepping in.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 16, 2003)

Duranom whistles low in a manner that Alembregh has come to know as _danger comes_ .
Looking back, the Prince sees the Clan Hurdrinn Ranger holding up three fingers and pointing at the door, as Duranom readies his weapon and Denzenai takes up a more 'ready' pose. It would seem that Orcs come towards the door where the three keep watch...

OoC: Just making it clear that both North and South groups know that danger is coming, nobody is suprised.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

Seeing the commotion in the previous room, Alembregh speaks to Mohgrym and Elspeth: "*Return! The other group has troubles!*", as he marches 20' back into the previous room before praying for the blessings of Gorm Gulthyn.

OOC: Cast Bless


----------



## Uriel (Aug 16, 2003)

OoC:This might help...

_Initiative_ 

Stori 24
Mohgyrm 23
Duranom 22
Denzenai 19
Rament 16
Skezzketh 14
Kelen 9
Elspeth 7
Alembregh 3 (er...sorry )


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 16, 2003)

"Seemss like we are getting troubless.", Skezzketh whispers, as he moves towards the middle room, making some minor adjustments to the talismans on his body he thinks will please the spirits.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 16, 2003)

Rament moves to the front line ready to swing his mighty axe at the first orc through the door


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 17, 2003)

OOC: And my initative sucks again...

IC: Elspeth will follow behind the Prince, but hanging back. She won't draw her second sword yet but hang back in reserve and react as and when.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 17, 2003)

Mohgrym moves quickly towards a position just inside the north door and readies his crossbow.


----------



## Xael (Aug 17, 2003)

Denzenai moves to a position near the door, but so that he can't be seen immediately from the door, and readies to kick the first orc that makes it next to him in the face.

OOC: Uhh... I can't explain it. 

....I
---I
I
I
---I*D*
....I

D=Denzenai


----------



## Uriel (Aug 17, 2003)

OoC:Everyone is in place on their pre-combat round...


At the end of this 'pre' round, the doors open and three very suprised looking Orcs stand there, holding bundles of weapons...
I'm not sure if jarval is around, but three orcs hardly warrent using his spells up, so I will have him Hold.

_Round 1_ 


Stori _Holds_ ...

Mohgyrm fires his crossbow and smiles with satisfaction as it hits the nearest Orc in the chest <7HP>, though it fails to drop him.

Duranom also hits this orc with a bolt <5HP>, and the orc falls, weapons clattering upon the floor with a rersounding *crash*...

Denzenai, already close enough to attack the poor foolish Orc, leaps up, catching the middle orc in the head with axe-kick to his face <11HP>, as well as a quick palm to his jaw <12HP>. The orc falls, quite dead. 

Rament moves in, the Orc trying to swing a falchion at him, dropping most of his carried weapons and failing miserably in the process. rament catches the orc in the Knee, severing his leg <crit 17HP>, taking off the Orc's head as an afterthought...

Within the other chamber, the Forge's have stopped.

OoC: remaining characters, the Map shows your location, act as you can with the visibility you have.

Skezzketh 14
Kelen 9
Elspeth 7
Alembregh 3


----------



## Uriel (Aug 17, 2003)

The far doors (West) are closed. The openings to the N-W and 
S-W are open, and as stated before, the 4 'quads' are sunken a bit.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 17, 2003)

Round 1 continued...


----------



## Thels (Aug 17, 2003)

Alembregh looks appreciatingly at the group. "Nice work lads! I'd say we check out the previous rooms first, just to be sure."


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 17, 2003)

OOC: From the description I presume that the doors are open, and the orcs in the forge are going to notice, if they haven't already, that we just killed three of them. Even if they didn't, we just made a lot of noise. In which case...

IC:

    Elspeth realizes that the other orcs are going to react, and that the most important thing is to stop them warning anyone else. To wit, she will _Haste_ herself and then move through the doors to J9, hopefully soaking the two OOAs and bearing down on Orc #11 looking at her most fearsomely draconic.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 17, 2003)

As yet unsure of the threat posed by the orcs in the forge, Storí unslings his crossbow and stands ready with the weapon, taking the best shot that presents itself.  He'll stand his ground and reload, unless threatened.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 18, 2003)

"As you wish mylord I shall double check the last room to the north.  I think it might be best if the rest of you continued to fight here I shall be back in a few seconds.  Save a few for me!"   With that Mohgrym manifests _fly_ provided his previous one expired (lasted 100mins).  He then moves up the north corridor at a speed of 90.  He is careful not to touch anything he doesnt have too (ie the walls or the floor) he just wants to peak into the north room to make sure there is no one is there.  He will open the door thinking the trap expended.


----------



## Thels (Aug 18, 2003)

Alembregh still casts Bless when it's his turn.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 18, 2003)

Skezzketh rushes into the room towards the closest orc (O3 or O4), trying to bring him down in one strike.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

OoC:Yes, if it isn't clear, the orcs have noticed that their brethren were just hacked apart (the head that Rament severed actually flew back into the Forge room  ). Thay are staring at the doorway, for the most part, with thiose who had been forging having stopped. You folks are still in a combat round, just allowing those on the tail end to restae actions, since new targets are available, and there is the obvious need to keep any from running out the West doors.


----------



## Xael (Aug 18, 2003)

OOC: And how in hell does one "axe-kick" someone *in the throat*?


----------



## Uriel (Aug 19, 2003)

Skezzketh moves in,catching an Orc (O4) with a punch <13HP,down>, it looks dead.

Kelen Charges the other close Orc (O3), hitting it with his clawed gauntlet <Crit, 16 HP,dead>, killingthis one.

The Orcs act... 


One Orc <O1>, a truly massive short though muscular beast, moves up, suffering a kick from Denzenai <9HP>, before slamming his massive Greataxe into the Githzerei <Crit,30 HP, ugh...> with a satisfied Roar.

Rament also hits this Orc (AofOp) <14HP>, though the beast barely seems to notice.

Another Orc <O2> swings a half finished Axe at Kelan,but misses.


O5 swings a hammer at Skezzketh, thogh the Lizardman leaps up, the head swishing where his legs had been, missing him completely.

O6 Charges Rament,swinging a massive double handed forgehammer at him, missing him. Denzenai makes him pay for moving so close, kicking him <9HP>, though he seems to feel this not at all.

O7 attacks Skezzketh, missing, though he takes a hit (AofOp) from Kelan <5HP>.

O8 throws a hand axe at Skezzketh,missing and hitting his fellow <O7> in the back, finishing what Kelan started, killing it.

O9 moves up, throwing a knife, but missing.

O10 moves up as well, a hot-poker in his hands.

O11 races for the door, pulling it open, though he has given no alarm as-of-yet...

O12 throws a hand axe at Kelan, missing, though not hitting his fellows.

An Orc <O13> Rushes at Kelan, stabbing him with a white-hot poker < 15HP,6 fire,9 from weapon>. The Ranger staggers a bit, but stays on his feet...

Orcs <14 and 15> throw knives into the melee, failing to hit anything at all.

Orc16 intones in his gutteral language, casting a _Fireball_ centering on the group at the door <Space J16>

Denzenai avoids damage, tumbling forward <Made save +Evasion>.

Rament takes damage, the fire burning him <24HP>.

O6 seems unscathed, as does the other Orc <O1>.

Skezzketh and Kelan are both at the outside of the flames, and the Lizardman remains unscathed, while Kelan takes modest damage< 12HP>.

Alembregh,Duranom,Stori ND Mohgrym all take minimal damage <12HP>, while Elspeth remains unhurt, protected by her Draconic Heritage.

OoC:Stori Alembregh and Elspeth may want to alter their actions based on the situation now. As well, Mohgrym may want to hold off on the Northern chamber...


----------



## Uriel (Aug 19, 2003)

Map says top of round 2, but let me know what alembregh,elspeth,and stori will do at the end of R1.


----------



## Xael (Aug 19, 2003)

Denzenai clicks the heels of his boots together while whincing from pain. He then tries to take the orc(s) next to him down with a serie of fast attacks (main target being the orc that hit him, meaning O1).

OOC: Activating Boots of Speed and using flurry to get 4 attacks at +14/+14/+14/+9. 

If the O1 attacked Denzenai, how is he back there? Or maybe he just has a spring attack...

And shouldn't O11 be at the door already?


----------



## Uriel (Aug 19, 2003)

OoC: Dammit...O1 is suppossed to be right in front of you...I didn't edit that as I was adding bits to my scanned map. Assume he is in Square J-16, right where the Fireball went off..Grrr...Both you and Rament got AofOp on him as he moved up., so he is there all right. Sorry for the mix-up.


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

Still casting Bless

Do we state actions for the next round, or do we against wait and see what the orcs do? If we state them now:

Alembregh notices the big hit Denzenai took, Alembregh walks up to him (j18) and channels the energy of Gorm Gulthyn into his body.

OOC: Lay on Hands, 18 HP.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2003)

Storí concentrates and chats a few words, his gaze focused on the spell-casting orc.  (Casting _Dominate Person_, Save DC 23)

(*Next rounds' actions:* If the spell-slinging orc has been dominated, Storí will direct him to target the other orcs with his spells, then cast _Magic Missile_ at the orc who seems the next most potent threat.  If the magic using orc resists the spell, Storí will cast _Melf's Acid Arrow_ on him.)


----------



## Uriel (Aug 20, 2003)

Stori casts _Dominate Person_ , feeling his mind tainted with that of the foul Orc. using the Common tongue as a bridge, Stori commands the orc to 'Target the other Orcs with his spells'.

OoC:That could leave a bit of leeway, something more specific,perhaps in a single modest sentence?Longer commands are fine, when you have time,etc... As well, while this spell doesn't require it, you will/would need to see him (which you currently can't) to hit hi with a MAA.

Elspeth _Hastes_ .

Alembregh casts _Bless_ .

_Round Two_ 

OoC: The Orcs acted on '8'. Everyone prior to that may feel free to post.


Mohgyrm 23
Duranom 22
Denzenai 19
Rament 16
Skezzketh 14
Kelen 9
_Orcs 8_ 
Stori (reset due to Holding)7
Elspeth 7
Alembregh 3


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 20, 2003)

Rament concentrates on the foe in front of him and weighs his options (casting defensively +14 con check) he looks at the potential alarm runner (O11) and casts hold person (DC 20)

GE


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 20, 2003)

"May the spirits guide me", Skezzketh mumbles as he prepares to tumble through the orcs in front of him to reach O11 to strike it down if necessary.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 20, 2003)

Mohgrym moves to a point where he can see into the room and concentrates for a moment on the far side of the melee.  The orcs on the far side of the center feel a cuncussive blast as he manifests _mass concussion_.

((OOC:
I am a little confused as to what happened with my actions on the first round of the grand melee.  I had stated that I wanted to manifest fly then go north.  You advised against going north, not a problem.  But have I managed to manifest fly yet?  either way I will do what I have stated above.

For this round then mass concussion is a 20' radius burst centered on square J7 (which should avoid damaging our own front-line fighters.  It deals 9d4 damage, no save.))


----------



## Uriel (Aug 20, 2003)

OoC:I am sorry, Erekose, as before (the fight in the city-streets) I just applied your 'Fly' without mentioning it. Yes, you have manifested Fly and have a more clear view, as the doorway is some 10 feet tall.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 20, 2003)

OOC: Did Elspeth get to run foward to J9 or nay? 

IC: If 011 or anyone else, looks like getting out of the door (after mass concussion et al), she will bear down on them. Give you more detail when you confirm where she is.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 20, 2003)

"Kill the orcs at the intersection, but do not harm my companions!"  Storí commands his enthralled orcish caster.  This done, he quickly takes a step back (5' step) to allow his more martial companions better access to the fight, then invokes a magic missile at the muscular orc in the passage (Targeting O1)


*OOC:* I'm going to be away from tomorrow (the 21st) until the 29th.  I always seem to be away for the battles   Feel free to put Storí into NPC mode, and have him command the _dominated_ orc wizard as best suits the situation.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 22, 2003)

OoC:Round one saw Elspeth casting the Haste. You could have acted as well if Quickened i assume, but the casting in and of itself is still a standard action. It is Elspeth's action now. If you wish to tumble to J9, there are several Orcs in front of you, with possible attacks of opportunity, thogh successful tumble may negate that,of course. The DC is 25 as per PH pg 84.

Having seen the Fireball do naught to the front line orcs, which are very short and broad...as well as possessing extremely large tusks. faintly glowing red eyes and an especially Horrid cast to them, Alembregh recognizes what they are 'Tanarukks!' 

These were Demon orcish halfbreeds, a dreaded foe of Dwarfkind, and one immune to fire.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 22, 2003)

OOC: Going to the IC thread.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 22, 2003)

As the melee seems to bunching in the middle of the room, Elspeth will try and move around the outside and slip past.  

Tanarukks? Just as well I didn't go with instinct and saved my breath for the trolls.

 She will take a 60 foot move to D11, and draw her short sword in her off hand

(Damned ISP)


----------



## Uriel (Aug 22, 2003)

OoC:Wilphe, see IC thread,I corrected my mistake. You Haste and Move, sorry. Let me know where you want to end up (space?) from the Tumble.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 26, 2003)

Enhanced by her Boots, Elspeth rushes the Door, barely missing an attack by the Tanuruuk <missed AtofOp>, bareling past it and around into the Forge room. A quick hop down <Jump roll 19> into the North-East Quad brought her into the chamberand to a god place to view the Orcs <D-11>.

OoC:Sorry all for the delay. I am off for a few hours, but I will be back very soon to post the next round and get this ball rolling again.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 28, 2003)

IC: Mohgrym, flying above the general melee, and in a position to best see the Chamber, manifests a _Concussive Blast_, catching many of the Orcs in it's radius < Orcs 5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15>.
The massive blast, accompanied by a sound reminiscent of a Dwarf Cannon firing, drops all of the Orcs except for Orc 5, who looks sorely wounded, but alive.

Duranom prepares for the Prince to move forward to aid Denzenai, keeping his shield ready, prepared to _Guard_ his Liege.

Denzenai slams fist and foot into the Tanarukk, 3 of the blows finding a target < 28HP damage>.The Demon-Orc still fails to drop, laughing at the Monk, it's fetid breath smelling of a charnal house.

The Orc <O11> that could have raised the alarm is dead, Mohgyrm's Psion having killed it.

OoC: That should change a few things as far as your intentions/actions.
We are on Rament's action.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 28, 2003)

(OOC: The orcs still standing are O1 (Tanarukk), O2, O5 (wounded), O6 (Tanarukk?) and O16 (dominated caster), right?
Wasn't O7 dead before the Concussion?)

Seeing the alarm runner drop, Skezzketh tries to finish off the wounded orc next to him. If he can do so in a single strike, he'll run towards the entrance where the demon orcs are.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 29, 2003)

OoC:Er, um, yes...ahem, O7 was dead frtom his fellow's axe.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 31, 2003)

*OOC:*  Storí will go with his previously stated action (see post #147)


----------



## Uriel (Sep 2, 2003)

OoC:Still waiting on Rament, though I had much in the way of trouble these last few days with ENWorld. I will auto-play him if he hasn't posted by early this evening, to get this one going again.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 6, 2003)

OoC:Rament on Auto-Play until further notice....now, to get this one back into High gear.


Mohgyrm 23
Duranom 22
Denzenai 19
Rament 16
Skezzketh 14
Kelen 9
Orcs 8 
Stori (reset due to Holding)7
Elspeth 7
Alembregh 3

Rament slams the Tanurukk in front of his, catching it once <11HP>, this having minimal effect.

Skezzketh slams the wounded Orc <O5> near him, though it takes two blows to kill it, a pair of vicious punches delivered with deadly accuracy.

Kelen beheads the Orc facing him in a mighty blow, showering hmself with dark arterial flow in the process, thoug this seems to bother him not in the least.

_ Orcs _

Orc 2, seeing itself clearly outmatched, runs for the West Door,reaching it quickly...

Orc 16 <Dominated> let's fly a volley of m_Magic Missiles_, striking the Orc <2> at the Door. < 5 missiles,Dead>. The Orc falls, quite dead.

The Tanurukk's act, the first <O1> attacking into Denzenai, though it misses and let's loose an enraged howl.

The other Demon-Orc <O6> swings it's massive Hamer at Rament, catching the Cleric full on with the huge thing <20 HP>.

Stori hits the first Tauanurr <O1> with _Magic Missiles _, 5 of the bolts streaking out to strike the Demon-Orc <19HP>.The Tanurukk, hits by Axe, fist,foot and now Magic, finally falls t the ground, Dead.

Elspeth (hope you don't mind the Liberty, but there is only one target left) sees the open back of the sole remaining Tanurukk at the Doorway
and Charges back, sticking her blade into the foul thing <11HP>.

Alembregh moves up, burying his Axe into the Tanurukk's head at the same moment <Crit, 23HP damage>, the pair of blows killing the Demon-Orc.


All is quiet in the Forge-Chamber, the only orc left the Dominated one that Stori controls...

Actions Everyone?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2003)

"Mylord, it looks all quiet. Shall I double check the north room now?" Mohgrym asks as he surveys the room and sees that everything is under control.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 8, 2003)

Elspeth wipes the blood and ichor of the foul thing off her blades and then moves to the door out of the chamber, ready to cover if needbe. She will listen to check for any visitors.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

Storí calls over his _dominated_ orc mage, and studies the creature with interest.  Focusing his enchanted vision, he scans his thrall for any items radiating magical energy.

*OOC:* In other words, using my permanent _detect magic_ spell to check for any loot worth taking...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 9, 2003)

OoC: I hope that you meant for me to post your finding here. Otherwise my email is better. I may be too used to games of scheming Drow and Half-Fiends...you are the 'Good Guys' after all.

Stori casts his gaze about, noting several items giving off an _ Aura _.

The Orc Mage wears a Ring <Moderate Evocation>,
as well as carrying a slim Silver Wand < Faint Conjuration>
and a satchel containing 2 Potions < Moderate Conjuration>.
He also wears a pair of Iron Armbands <Moderate Conjuration>

Scanning the room as the others secure the area <I assume>, Stori sees that the weapons carried by the Tanurukk's are both giving of an Aura as well, though he will have to get closer to have a better read of it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 9, 2003)

"That orc might be able to give uss valuable information on what to expect in the following roomss." Skezzketh remarks as he sees the fight is over, before quietly thanking the spirits again, though he is not sure if they are wholly satisfied...


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

"Take off your ring and armbands, and give them, the silver wand and your satchel to me so I may better inspect them."  Storí orders the orc, calling back to his companions.  "The Tanurukk's weapons seem to hold some magical aura.  It may be worth taking them for later study."


> "That orc might be able to give uss valuable information on what to expect in the following roomss."



"Aye, a good idea."  Storí nods to Skezzketh, then turns back to the orc.  "So we might better avoid further bloodshed, could you tell us what lies in the rooms ahead?"


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

OoC:Anything from the others?


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 13, 2003)

Elspeth is at the door, listening for any sign of interruption.


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2003)

"Duranom, check on Stori, will you? Don't want him running into troubles alone. Right, let's secure the area. Three men can check the south door. When either they or Stori and Duranom get back, the north door can be checked too. No need to have danger lurking from multiple directions all at once." Alembregh takes a defensive position close to the east door.


----------



## Xael (Sep 16, 2003)

Denzenai concentrates deeply for a few seconds after the fight. After this, he moves to guard the charmed orc.

OOC: Using Wholeness of Body to heal rest of the damage.

Duhh. Sucky post. Must sleep more.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 17, 2003)

Mohgrym joins the group checking out the south door hovering a little overhead and behind the group.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

The Orc does as it is told, anding over it's valuables.
Denzenai _Heals_ himself <16HP=MonkLvl 8X2>.
The others take up positions where they could see any Orcs coming from the West <as stated>.


The Chambers North and South seem to be forges, and the non-Dwarves examining them find the heat uncomfortable (except for Elspeth, due to her draconic heritage). Little of obvious immediate use os evident, however.

OoC:Is Mohgrym still checking the room beyond the traps back near the Portal. I think he was waiting for Alembregh to say 'yes' before he did.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 17, 2003)

((ooc: I thought the Alembregh was instructing a team to check out that trapped door as well as the south one.  I decided to join the team doing the checking.))


----------



## Thels (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC: Gah! Switched 2 names. I have no idea anymore who is doing what now. Anyhow, I'm staying put near the west door.

Alembregh looks back at Mohgrym: "Yeah, don't want to leave that unexplored. But you better not go off alone, no idea what's around there." Looking around, Alembregh tries to find someone with nothing on his hands, asking him/her to accompany Mohgrym.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 17, 2003)

Elspeth is standing there covering the west door in case any of the current occupants should happen by, that would appear to fit the princes criterion. "I shall go with Mohgrym my lord. We appear to have the immediate area secure."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 17, 2003)

Storí happily take the orc's magical items, placing them carefully in his backpack.  This done, he asks the orc to follow him, and makes his way over to the Prince.

"Your Highness, what would you have me do?"  He asks Alembregh.  "This one is under my command for the next fortnight, so he may yet be a mine of information for our quest.  I have divested him of any items of magical potency, and we may yet utilise any spells he can cast."

"What magics can you perform?"  He says, turning back to the orc.  "I would know a full list of every invocation, along with any other powers at your disposal."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

OoC: Hehehe, with the confusion of who is where, I picture the Keystone Cops from the old Charlie Chaplin movies, running pell-mell everywhere.Fear not a quick fix is coming right now...

IC:
_ The Chamber to the North_
 Mohgrym ,Duranom and Elspeth venture back to the North Chamber (beyond the Trap-laden Hallway), moving past the old door with the rusted padlock.
Beyond is a small chamber that looks to have never been found out by the Orcs, perhaps it has lain here undisturbed since the time of the Wyrm's coming.

Inside the Chamber are three things of note;

a plain hilted short sword in a dark grey scabbard (it's belt-ring hanging from a hook set on the wall).

a Dwarven Waraxe of incredibly beauteous make lies against one wall, it's spine (the space between the 2 blades) decorated with emeralds and opals, though it's blades look razor sharp.

a massive Bastard Sword lying on a low stone table, it's scabbard nearby (this set with pale tourmalines). When the Companions enter, the bastard sword's blade flares briefly, small violet sparks alighting across it's face.


As you move to get a closer look at these wonderous Weapons, a whispy figure coalesces in front of you, between you and them.

The pale semi-transluscent form of a dwarf, looking aged, though still with arms like unto the limbs of an oka stands before you. In a voice part gasp and part subsonic moan, he says 'Long years have I waited here, killed by the Dread of the Wyrm, so Great was his Power that he didst slay me where I stood ere I could raise a hand aganst him. I am Revlogrim, Smith and Weaponsmaster, though long past did I hold those titles. After I died did my Essence come here, refusing the Halls of Father Moradin for I knew that some day someone wouldst come and avenge me and all of Cuhvagn. Take these, weapons from mine own hand and use them against those who despoil this good City, for they have not yet been whetted upon the blood of the Enemies, and they hunger for it. Now, I go to the arms of the All-Father, at peace at last...'
The figure fades from view, leaving you standing once again in a chamber containing the three weapons and nothing more.

_The Main Forge Chamber_

The Orc stares uncomprehendingly at first, then translates that it knows the following magics

Detect Magic,Prestidigitation,Open/Close,Acid Splash,Mage Hand,Resistance,Ghost Sound,Daze.
Magic Missile,Shield,Burning Hands,Cause Fear,Ray of Enfeeblement.
Melf's Acid Arrow,Mirror Image,Darkness.
Fireball,Dispel Magic,
Bestow Curse


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

"Wow what a find eh Elspeth?  My guess is that Revlogrim would want out liege to have a look at these.  Duranom can you give me a hand carrying these out to Alembregh?" Mohgrym says as he hovers over to the shortsword and removes it from the wall.  "I wonder if we should check for secret panels in here too.  There might be more dwarven treasures locked up in here"


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

Duranom lifts the Waraxe, spinning it in his massive hands, feeling the heft of the thing.'What a Treasure. What's this, a word, tis the Blade's _Name_ I think...Nurvrogn. 'Heart-Fire'. A fine Axe indeed. I think that we may want to return to Prince Alembregh, good Mohgrym. If'n that Ghost wanted us to have more, he'd've told us. besides, we can come back once we have vanquished these foul Orcs.'


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

"Right you are Duranom.  Alright lets get these back and report." Mohgrym says as he picks up the Bastard sword off the ground a little unsure how he would ever wield something so large. "Is there anything else that you wanted to check on Elspeth before we headed back?"


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 18, 2003)

Elspeth addresses the ghost "We serve Prince Alembregh of Temperlain, go now to the halls of the All-father knowing that we shall avenge you and your kin," kneels and speaks to the weapons tenderly" Fear not, children of Revlogrim, we shall not leave here until you have a chance to drink deeply."
To the others:, "Come, let us report back."

OOC:
Bardic knowledge check on Revlogrim and his works.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 18, 2003)

"Thank you lad."  Storí pats the orc on the shoulder in a friendly gesture.

"So, a useful assortment of magics there, your Highness.  A few have been spent... which reminds me..."  He turns again to the orc.

"How do you cast your spells lad?  Do you need to prepare 'em each day, or is it a bit more spontaneous than that?"


----------



## Uriel (Sep 19, 2003)

Elspeth doesn't recall any specific Smiths named Revlogrim in any of her Tales.

The Orc intones 'Yurgrok no need prepare spells, that way of the Weak. Yurgrok use _Power_ from within, call Magic when he needs, no Books.'
<It is obvious at this point that Yurgrok is a Sorceror>


Elspeth,Duranom and Mohgrym return to the Forge-Chamber, unless some other task keeps them away.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 19, 2003)

Elspeth will leave inspecting the weapons to the dwarves, they are dwarves after all.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 19, 2003)

Skezzketh wonders if the orc has yet said anything about the following rooms, but otherwise remains silent, as his companions can handle this situation without his interference. Instead he'll watch the door closely so that the group is not easily surprised from that direction.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 19, 2003)

OoC:Skezzketh doesn't know what's been said, he doesn't speak Goblin  But,my oversight...

IC: The Orc replies to the question of what is ahead with 'Ahead lies your deaths, for none can withstand the Might of Vorag Fleshripper. Orcs we have, aye and Tanaruuks. Trolls and Ogres. Mighty is our horde, mighty is Vorag.'


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 21, 2003)

(Whoops, I'll change that to wonders if. Somehow I thought it was Common, which he could speak under 3.5 rules )


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

Mohgrym, Duranom and Elspeth return with the weapons to Alembregh. When he has a moment, Mohgrym makes his report, "Sire, we have explored the trapped room to the north.  Beyond the door we encountered a dwarven ghost and he related his story to us.  Revlogrim, as he called himself, said that he had been a weaponsmith prior to the fall of the city.  He had remained in that chamber waiting for the dwarves who would reconquer the place.  He gave us these three weapons of his own make to use in our battles.  No further doors led beyond that room, none of our enemies will cut us off from the portal."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 22, 2003)

"Thank you, Yurgrok, you're being very helpful."  Storí praises the orc.  He squints at the new weapons found by his companions, judging the power of any enchantment they might carry.  This done, he walks over to the bodies of the two Tanaruuks, and takes their swords and scabbards.

"They've got a hint of the arcane about them."  He says in way of explanation.  "Would someone mind carrying these for me?  They're a touch heavier than I can manage comfortably, and I've learnt from experience than one should never place magic objects into extra-dimensional spaces until one is entirely certain of their properties."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 23, 2003)

OoC:The Tanaruuk weapons are actually a Greataxe and a Greathammer, same stats as the greataxe,bludgeon instead of slashing.
each gives off a modest enchantment.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 25, 2003)

Skezzketh waits patiently, thinking about his options to calm the unrest of the spirits in this place.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 25, 2003)

Sorry, I've been layed-up with a foot injury for a day or two and not really able to post (OK, once when I limped by to use the bathroom). 
Folks do seem to be quiet the last few days. Thels hasn't posted on his Newfoundland game in several, in fact...

IC:Kelan asks for the Map, wanting to scout out a strategy for attack.
He asks those present for input.
<The Map is on page 3 of this thread>

Rament (on permanent Auto-Pilot, it seems) asks for the injured to come forward, so that he may Heal them. 
<Anyone hurt just post your damage. I can look back and tally/make sure that the numbers are correct, but if you have it already, that would be great>.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 26, 2003)

"This lad managed to singe me a little when he dropped his fireball on us."  Storí says to Rament.  "If you've got any healing to spare, I'd be grateful of the patch-up, but I'll live if you can't part with it for now."

Grunting from the effort of carrying the Tanaruuk axe and hammer, Storí looks round at his companions.  "Does someone want to take these?  Rather too heavy for me to cart, but they look interesting."


(Storí has taken 12 points of damage, taking him to 48/60 HP.)


----------



## Uriel (Sep 26, 2003)

Stoli is healed of his wounds <CLW for 12>.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 26, 2003)

Stori is healed of his wounds <CLW for 12>.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

"I too was singed a little.  It is really no trouble, but we had best be prepared for our next battle.  Our map indicates a long corridor after this room.  Then following that there is a large central room where the map indicates more orcs."

((OOC 12 damage is all i could find.  I had a question about one of my power choices - Teleport.  does it work underground in your campaign?))


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 26, 2003)

Elspeth "What's the expanse to the West? Open Cavern? Adn are those side passages at the crossroads open or secret do we know? As the orcs raided in, it would make sense to hit them because if we do then go on that looks like an easier flank to clear. We'll have to leave a small group in the crossroads as reserve to keep us being cut off though. That could be, bad."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 26, 2003)

OoC:Teleport...one of my least favorite spells as a DM, if merely because it can kill the flavor of a game with a "*poof* we're there..."
effect. Let's say that it works as it is written right now. Besides, you may need a quick extract whena Portal isn't near.

IC Rament heals Mohgrym <CLW for 12, nice rolls today>.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 27, 2003)

"Thank you Rament, I think others may need more healing, but it is always nice to feel at the top of ones game just before another big battle"

OOC: point taken.  my character is a cautious guy, he will only use it to escape from somewhere because he knows that he has setup a sanctuary in the inn and it will be safe to move the Prince there.  Coming back or moving to another section of the beleagered city would be too risky.


----------



## Xael (Sep 27, 2003)

Still keeping an eye on the charmed orc, Denzenai replies to the healing offering: "I got hit by one of the Tanaruuks, but I'm already fine now." 

He then moves to Storí: "I can take the swords and carry them in my bag (the swords had scabbards, didn't they?),and take axe too, if nobody else takes it.

OOC: Uriel: Interesing, I've also been lying in bed (ok, on sofa playing Gamecube) because of foot surgery (kinda). Two-centimeter, bone-deep, open cuts in two of my toes REALLY restrict movement.

I really need to post more often...


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

OOC: I just lay sick on bed for a couple of days. I can't remember any damage I got.

Looking at the variety of items found: "Aye, that's some nice stuff you found. Stori, could you give us an estimate of the powers of these weapons, in comparison to the weapons we're wielding now? Duranom and I could probably carry anything without problems, but we might actually put some of these to use." Taking a look on the map as well: "Hmm, the next room might be a problem as reinforcements could come in from 5 directions. Clearing the south area first seems like a logical step, but we would need ample of troops guarding the crossroom. Preventing them from fleeing seems very hard. Perhaps we need to make a concession and allow them to flee south, so the first thing we would do is take position at the north three doors. Any suggestions?"


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 27, 2003)

"I had come to much the same conclusion my lord. Does anybody have some good magic for clearing around the northern doors? That would make life much easier."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 27, 2003)

Skezzketh says that he is not in need of healing yet.
"It seemss it would be a good idea to clear the south first. If I read the map correctly, the northern partss are much larger. I guessss that we will attract and alert lessss opponents when we go south first."

Hearing Elspeth's question, he adds "I do not know much about mapss, but could it be some kind of underground sea?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2003)

"Milord, I remember seeing someone once who could create walls out of thin air with their magic.  Perhaps if it were possible for one of our number to temporarily block the three northern doors in such a way we would feel safer with so many doors at our backs.  I unfortunately do not have that capability.  If we do become cut off from our retreat to the portal I can however provide us with a safe way to move everyone back to the inn.  My abilities with teleportation magic should be sufficient to move us all.  In reference to the powers contained within the items, I am afraid that I have no ability with magic.  My powers are more related to the workings of the mind than with the arcane weavings of such weapons."


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

"What's a better wall than a line of sturdy dwarves?", Alembregh replies, smiling. "Magical aid could prove usefull ckhowever, if someone has prepared the right spells. Anyone else caring to che the weapon's powers?" he asks.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 28, 2003)

"A line of dwarves would do fine my lord. Our only problem would be getting the line where it needs to be before the squatters slip out of the doors. I might be able to knock anybody there off of their feet, but orcs are strong and hardy."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 28, 2003)

"I can give you an estimate as to the level of power imbued in each weapon, but until I've had time to study them in greater detail, I cannot give you specifics as to the effectiveness of each weapon.  I would be especially weary of the Tanaruuk arms, as those items have a greater chance of carrying a malign aura.  Such an enchantment would weaken those who wield it, if they are pure of heart."  This warning issued, Storí focuses on each of the captured arms in turn, judging it's intensity against the known potency of his companion's weapons, and relaying this information to the Prince.

"With regards to magical barriers, I'm afraid my repertoire does not extend to such evocations, unless I call upon the Order's pool.  I only have one such valency currently available, which I feel would be a wise tactical reserve.  Your idea of a rearguard holds much merit for the moment."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2003)

"Okay the rear guard works.  Nothing like stout dwarves for a wave of foul orcs to break upon.  Should they face overwhelming odds, they should know that they can fall back to the forward position and I can safely transport us back even with the loss of the portal.  Where would you like me milord?  I can be of help to either position.  I can keep an eye on the other side of the three doors and combat either large numbers of orcs or a few larger threats.  An ability that would be useful with either team." Mohgrym says, confident in his abilities.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

OoC:I'm here, just watching you folks' tactical discussion.


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

"*There are three northern doors to guard. We should have one or two men distracting them by means of spells or ranged weapons, immediately followed by three men taking positions at the doors. How about myself, Duranom and *...", looking over the others for a second or two, "Kelen, would you feel up to it? *The rest should then take them out as fast as possible.* I'm a little worried about the west entrance, though. We have no clue as to where it leads to, and it might be connected to the northern area as well. If any manage to escape there, we should be ready to chase them right away. *Anyone got suggestions for the initial fire?*"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

"I can release a large concussive blast that proved effective in the last battle.  I can also peer behind the doors before we open them to see if I can tell what opposition we face on the other side of them.  I will try to make sure no one heading for the west door makes it through. We may yet have to fight our way to that central chamber in which case it may be difficult to contain the alarm."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 30, 2003)

"Yurgrok here is capable of laying down some quite impressive firepower."  Storí smiles as he claps the orc on the shoulder.  "And I have some aggressive spells of my own prepared.  Between us, we should be able to make a significant impact on any opponents, although it would be best done before our forces engage in melee."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

Kelen nods that he is up to the task, should the guarding fall to him. As well, he has a small sounding Horn should signals be needed.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

"Should it be necessary my prince I can try to knock them off thier feet or hold them in place, but that is my of a backup than a primary means of attack."


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

"*Okay, Stori and Yurgrok will handle the initial firepower. Duranom, Kelen and myself will cover the doors leading north right after their initial strike, making sure no one alarms the others. Elspeth and Mohgrym stay alert, ready to tackle anyone heading west. Everyone else will help taking them down as fast as possible after the initial setup.* Does anyone have anything to add to the matter?" Alembregh will look over the others, trying to figure if everyone's okay with the plan.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 1, 2003)

OoC:Anyone else wounded, Rament has plenty of spells to convert for Healing...
even small amounts, as that could matter in the coming encounters quite a bit.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

"An excellent plan milord.  Would you like me to scout out a bit before we open the door?  I can see beyond it in my mind's eye, though there is a minute chance that such invisible activity could be noticed." 

((ooc quick note: clairvoyance creates an invisible sensor that could be seen by someone who can see invisible things.))

If requested to scout, then Mohgrym will manifest _clairvoyance_.  Irregardless he will then take up a position flying above the rest a bit back from the door.

((edit - current status: full hit points, 16 power points spent))


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC:
Elspeth is at fill hit points and has expended her third level slot.

IC:
    Elspeth moves to her alloted place in the third rank of attackers (whether we are forming orderly ranks or not, mentally that's where she is). She casts _Cat's Grace_ to up her reactions and ranged attacks just before they go in.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

"Sure, any knowledge would come in need. Wait for most of us to be ready though, so we can react if things go wrong." Alembregh tells Mohgrym.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 1, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> "Does anyone have anything to add to the matter?" Alembregh will look over the others, trying to figure if everyone's okay with the plan.




"Not me, Princce Alembregh. With the aid of the spirits, I will fight the opponents we will face."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2003)

"Well then lets have a peak first to see what might be waiting in this large corridor ahead." Mohgrym says as he concentrates for a moment and the slight impression of a third unblinking eye appears on his forehead.  Closing his other two eyes he focuses on the vision provided by his power.

[ooc: manifest _clairvoyance_ on the other side of this big door on the corridor]


----------



## Jarval (Oct 7, 2003)

Bump...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

OoC: Have no fear, I just wanted to make sure that you had all hashed out your Plan prior to implementing it...Game post in a few hours.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

OoC: OK, it's Stori and the Orc blasting whoever is in the next big room, with Alembregh,Kelen and Duranom guarding the Northern doors while the others deal with any Orcs surviving the fireball and Concussive Blast, I take it? a solid Plan...

IC: Mohgrym _Manifests_ Clairvoyance, sending his vision beyond the door and into the next big room. Moving along a long Hallway, and down a flight of steps as well as another Door, Mohgyrm's perceptions enter the Chamber <marked Orcs>. Some dozen Orcs stand around, half that number relaxing and sharpening weapons, a few playing at Knucklebones... Six of the orcs watch the Western Tunnel, massive composite bows in hand.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 7, 2003)

Mohgrym lets the others know what he has seen, "There is no one in this long hall, but in the large chamber on our map there are a dozen orcs standing around, half that number relaxing, six are watching the western tunnel.  I have no idea if there are any traps on the two doors between us.  Either way I think our plan is a solid one and I am ready to go."


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 7, 2003)

"Watching the western tunnel? I guessss we should be prepared for the posssibility that it holdss an unpleasant surprisse for uss."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 7, 2003)

"If they are watching it that closely, then we probably need not worry so much about them running to get help that way. We should probably concentrate more on the northern doors," Elspeth pronounces.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 8, 2003)

"Hmm... I dont think any of us is any good at locating traps are we.  Too bad Trapmaster Turlogh isnt with us on this one.  Prehaps next time we should see if one of those grey fellows would accompany us, maybe some of them have some skill at these things.  In the mean time I have the ability to open the door with my mind.  I am not sure that we need to use it on every door, but it might be prudent.  What do you think?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

"If we have any among us who might open the doors through more mundane means, then I think we should utilise their talents."  Storí comments.

"I too am a little concerned by their attention on the western approach, but I will retain most of my higher valencies unless the battle proves far more challenging than we expect.  We should still be able to muster a significant magical barrage should some fell beast spring on us."


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

"If Mohgrym's methods can keep others from harm, then let's use it. Does anyone have any objections to the plan?" Alembregh holds silent for a few secs, allowing others to interrupt.

If no one interrupts: "*No? Then let's go!*" Alembregh moves down the western corridor.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

With the go ahead from his lord, Mohgrym will take his position flying above and a little behind the advance blasters.  He closes his eyes for a moment and when he opens them a small blue light lances out from his forehead contacting with the locking mechanism of the door.  Concentrating on the lock Mohgrym manipulates it with his mind opening the door to the hallway beyond. 

Once it is finished he wispers, "Mi lord the door is open and our way to the corridor should be clear.  Once we are prepared for the assault in the corridor I will open the farthest door as well."

Provided that there is nothing in the corridor, once everyone is setup for the big battle he will concentrate again on the door to the central chamber.

[ooc: manifest _knock_. then manifest it again on the other door later.]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> With the go ahead from his lord, Mohgrym will take his position flying above and a little behind the advance blasters.  He closes his eyes for a moment and when he opens them a small blue light lances out from his forehead contacting with the locking mechanism of the door.  Concentrating on the lock Mohgrym manipulates it with his mind opening the door to the hallway beyond.
> 
> Once it is finished he wispers, "Mi lord the door is open and our way to the corridor should be clear.  Once we are prepared for the assault in the corridor I will open the farthest door as well."
> 
> ...




Mohgrym manifests _Knock_, opening the door easily. the Companions rush forward, the Orc and Mohgrym ready to deal out their destruction. _Knocking_ the second door, the group opens onto a scene described as Mohgrym saw it, there are some dozen orcs, half of which watch the far passage.
The _Dominated_ Orc's _Fireball_ rips into the farthest group, dropping all but one dead where they stand. The final one looks very burned, though he still stands, a crisp and blackened servant of Evil.
  <32 HP damage,16 to the last one>

The other Orcs, however seem ready <not suprised anyways>, or more ready than the ones now lying barbequed on the flagstones.

Pre-Combat, Orc cast readied Fireball, Mohgrym Knocked the door.
_Initiatives_
(As I have mentioned before, I deem that Natural '20's go first)

Stori natural '20', 26 total
Alembregh 'natural 20', 21 total .
Elspeth 22
Skezzketh 19
Kelen 19
Denzenai 18
Orcs 17
Mohgrym 15
Duranom 12
Dominated Orc 10

The Orcs are perhaps 30-40 feet away...(the burned one is another 30').


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

"*For Gorm Gulthyn!*" Alembregh runs along the right side of the room, heading for the last door.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 13, 2003)

OOC:
As per #216 Elspeth has Cat's Grace up.

IC:
   Elspeth waits for the fireball to clear and then shoots an arrow into the singed but still standing orc.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 13, 2003)

After Stori launches another blast at the other group and the rest of our assault team charges in, Mohgrym will target anyone heading towards any door, but especially the western one which he is to guard.  So he will hold his action then manifest _temporal concussion_ at the first orc headed for a door.

If someone looks like they are going to use magical transport to flee he will manifest _dimensional anchor_.

If there is still another group standing together and away from our main forces he will manifest _mass concussion_.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 13, 2003)

OoC:OK, Stori _holds_

Alembregh charges in, Axe in hand, heading for the Northern doors. An Orc in his way feels the bite of the _Axe of Temperlain_, as Alembregh shears his head from his shoulders <Charge or near theDoor,hit,20Hp, dead Orc>.

Elspeth ignores the closer Orcs, targeting the burned one, her arrow taking him in the side, dropping him dead in his tracks <hit,8HP damage>


OoC:Stori is still on _Hold_, though he can act as soon as Jarval posts.
We know what Kelen will do, as per the plan. Skezzketh and Denzenai have 5 Orcs in front of them, actions?


----------



## Xael (Oct 13, 2003)

Denzenai runs and jumps towards the orcs, trying to take them out as quickly as possible.

OOC: *Not* a charge. Sorry about not posting. Again.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 13, 2003)

Cursing the inattention that cost him a clear shot at the grouped orcs, Storí vehemently invokes a _magic missile_ at the strongest looking orc.

"Yurgrok!"  He barks abruptly at the dominated sorcerer.  "Kill as many of the orcs in here as you can, but do not harm any of my companions."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 13, 2003)

Jarval slams one of the nearest Orcs (a big brute wearing partial Plate) with his _Magic Missile_ <16 HP>, though the Orc retais his feet.

Denzenai moves forward, flipping through the air and avoiding hastily swung Orc Axes <Tumbling, cvause it looks cool and heroic> to reach his target, a Greatsword wielding Orc near the Northern doors <hit,9HP, Orc still up>.

<<Skezzketh is up, then Orcs, then everyone else>>


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 14, 2003)

OOC:
All the orcs with missile weapons are down at this point correct?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2003)

OoC:The ones left have knives,hand axes etc...but none bear bows or crossbows. They have great axes or greatswords for the most part.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 14, 2003)

Hearing the impossible to understand whispers and hisses of the spirits around him, Skezzketh tumbles forward along with Denzenai, but targetting a different orc.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

Skezzketh moves forward, slamming an Orc < 12 HP with Kama, you didn't say if you were using Ghost Tooth or unarmed>. The Orc staggers, but retains it's feet.

<I'm numbering the remaining Orcs for ease of reference, my Scanner is still acting up>
_The Orcs Act_

The orc <1> facing Denzenai swings it's greatsword, missing the Githzerei...

The orc <2>facing Skezzketh swings his greataxe as well, also missing the Monk.

The other orcs surge forward,one <3>taking a shot from Skezzketh<AofOp, for 10HP as he moves by>.
This Orc hacks at Elspeth, though it's blow misses.

One <4>attacks Duranom, it's blow easily parried by the stout Warrior.

Another orc <5> tries to behead Stori, hitting him <15HP> with it's greataxe but failing to take his head. This Orc takes a shot from Duranom <AfOp for 11HP> for his impudence.

The last Orc makes a run for one of the Northern Doors...though he gets tagged by Alembregh's Axe <AofOp 19 HP>, the Axe of Temperlain ending his worthess existance.


Mohgrym,Duranomand the _Dominated_ Orc Yurgrok are up...
<I don't have the stats for Temporal Concussion for Mohgrym, but Alembregh took care of that Orc, so Mohgrym can hold, as it looks as if the Orcs are under control.

Duranom dispatches the Orc <4> in front of him with two solid blows and a sneer.

Yurgrok, under control, and perhaps enjoying himself a bit too much (Orcs do like slaughter), blasting the nearest orc <3> with a quartet of _Magic Missiles_ <13HP>, the suprised beast falling dead at Elspeth's feet.

<We have a scant few orcs left, and it is obvious what many of you will do, so...>

Stori, enraged at the audacity of this brute,smashes in his face with his Quarterstaff <7HP>. The Orc looks suprised that his prey is still standing, and even more suprised that it just staved his face in with a quarterstaff. It falls over, dead.

Alembregh  Holds his door.

Elspeth  moves forward, heading for the Northern Doors.

Skezzketh batters his opponant with a kick and a Kama swing, impaling the Brute
<9HP and 20HP from kama on a Crit>, killing it.

Kelen takes up position near the remaining Door heading North.

Denzenai feints a wide shot <Ok, you missed, but Shhh!> and then hits the orc under the chin with a palm Strike snapping it's neck, despite it's massive muscles <Crit,20HP,dead orc>. All of the orcs lie dead in the chamber, the remaining Companions move forward quickly, taking up positions in the chamber.

<What's next,folks?>
Orcs 17
Mohgrym 15
Duranom 12
Dominated Orc 10


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2003)

Mohgrym continues to circle above his companions keeping a close eye on the remaining orcs to make sure that none of them try to make a break for it.

((OOC ready action to target any fleeing orc.  I dont have the book on me at work so I will post the effects of Temporal Concussion later today))


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 15, 2003)

OOC: Is everybody dead Dave?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

OoCAVE: They are all dead...although I prefer 'Holly' from Red Dwarf...


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

"That went rather well. Everyone okay?" Alembregh asks as he peers over the scenery. "Let's check the southern rooms right away, while a group of three stays put to prevent surprises. We can inspect the corpses later, when things have quietted down around here."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 15, 2003)

Elspeth moves to the west corridor as the last orc falls, taking a long look and a listen to see what, if anything, is down there.


----------



## Xael (Oct 15, 2003)

Denzenai turns towards the doors and takes position in the middle of the corridor/room. "I'll stay and keep watch."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2003)

"Let me take a look before we open the door Mi'Lord." Mohgrym says before manifesting _clairvoyance_ on the area behind the south door.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 15, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Elspeth moves to the west corridor as the last orc falls, taking a long look and a listen to see what, if anything, is down there.




"I am worried about that corridor. Doess our special friend know anything about it?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 15, 2003)

"Gods!  That one nearly had my head!"  Storí looks with annoyance at the wound on his shoulder, and the blood staining his shirt.  Feeling a little vindictive, he kicks the body of the orc he felled, before returning his attention back to his companions.

"I live still, you Highness.  One of them nicked me with it's axe, but it was an ill aimed blow."  He replies to the Prince's query.

"Yurgrok, do you know what lies down the western tunnel, or behind the southern door?"  He questions the dominated sorcerer as he scans the room with his magically attuned sight.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

Yurgrok snarls at the mention of the Western area and replies ' That way lies enemies. Nasty lake and the _Thing_ that lairs there...Yurgrok not know what it is, but many Orcs disappear down it's maw. South is Prisoner Cells and Barracks.'

<Not that he's friendly or going to volunteer, since he's dominated, not charmed, but in the interest of quicker play, as you would follow up, I'm sure...>

' Maybe fifty mighty Orcs, and Rakmar, Captain of them. Prison holds goblins and some Dwarfs...under a dozen ratbeards,Clan of Ram.'
The Orc is obviously referring to Clan Valkorim Dwarves.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 15, 2003)

"Ah!"  Storí looks interested at the mention of the prison.  "Your Highness, if one of us could release our imprisoned kinsfolk, I have enough weapons with me to arm them all.  This would perhaps make disposing of the garrison a little easier."


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

"Indeed, freeing our trapped kindred should be first on our agenda. If three men can stay and watch guard, the others can go and clear the barracks."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 16, 2003)

"Fifty, oh well, that's less than 10 each. Better cut back on the area effect manifestations unless we want friendlies to get hurt. I can't imagine that they'll be in good condition. Ask him if there is a lot of traffic between the north and south sections, if this is a bust crossroads we could have problems."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 16, 2003)

Yurgrok says that there is indeed traffic, though not as much as elsewhere. He scoffs and sneers,saying that the sound of the Firball and Concussive Attacks earlier may have alerted those North as well.

Kelen says that he will stay guarding North. Duranom as well will stay on guard.
 Kelan has a Horn to warn, should that be neccessary.

OoC: Thels, could you post the Standard that Duranom carries on his gear. It's in the OoC thread back when we were still throwing things together.
Plans for the Southern assault? The map indicates Orcs just past where you are.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

Mohgrym will take a peak with his mind's eye (manifest _clairvoyance_) to see how best to proceed.  "It is possible that we can decimate a good number of them in the barracks and entry hall without harming our brothers in there.  Let me take a look first.  Just so you three guarding the north know,  you can fall back to our position in the South Wing if you have problems here and I can move us all out without the portal."


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 17, 2003)

Somewhat surprised that he used it, Skezzketh puts Ghost Tooth away again, indicating that he will come along to the prison.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Mohgrym will take a peak with his mind's eye (manifest _clairvoyance_) to see how best to proceed.




The _Clairvoyance_ moves through the Door, showing the chamber beyond.

Perhaps half a hundred orcs are beyond.
The chamber, once a guard station seems to have been converted into a barracks. Most of the Orcs look ready but fairly at ease. One group is moving towards the Dorr leading to where you stand. Suddenly, one of them grunts something and the others stand and begin moving towards the Door. It seems that they have noticed or heard something amiss in the chamber just to the north of them (where you all wait).


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 18, 2003)

On the not unreasonable assumption that Mohgrym is not going to keep this a secret, Elspeth will call her armour and take up position behind the main rank to shoot/spell/fight/breathe as necessary if the decision is to form battle lines or duck back out of sight into the western passage if the decision is to ambush.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2003)

"Oh  here they come. 'bout half a hundred of 'em. When they open the door I'm gonna blast the room beyond." Mohgrym whispers.

When they open the door he will centre a _mass concussion_ (9d4 no save, 20' radius) on the middle of the room so that none of us will get hit.


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

Alembregh grabs his axe and moves into position. "*To arms!*"


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 19, 2003)

Skezzketh takes a position at the door, trying to tumble just inside the next room when the door opens, so that he is not in the way of the others. If he can, he will attack a near opponent.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 20, 2003)

Sighing at needing to expend such a potent valency on these orcs, Storí readies himself to cast a _Cone of Cold_ as soon as the door is opened.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 20, 2003)

OoC:Sorry, but I am unsure if you all want to let the Orcs open the doors, or do it yourself and charge in...


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 20, 2003)

ooc as far as I can tell we are letting them open the doors and forming a battle line.  Two of us blasters are going to send in the heavy firepower as soon as they do.  Atleast that was my intention.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 21, 2003)

*OOC:* Yup, Storí's waiting for the orcs to open the door before he freezes them...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

Waiting with tensed muscles and caught breath, the forces of Prince Alembregh prepare...

the massive doors suddenly open quickly (no doubt to the ingenious weights/counterweights installed by Dwarvish Craftsmen long since passed to the Halls of the fathers).

Before you all stand a massed group of Orcs dressed in a moteley assortment of armor, bearing wicked swords, axes and spears.

Stori and Mohgrym unleash their torrent of Sound and Cold.
Mohgrym's Blast  drops a dozen and a half Orcs, all dead, their eardrums burst and their orifices pouring blood...

Stori's Cone kills another fifteen Orcs, frozen in place and then falling to shatter in a thousand pieces.

The Orcs look on in Hatred and Amazement, though they Rally quickly, shouting gutteral orders ("Kill Runtbeards! Heads for Vragar!!!")
as they surge forward, now perhaps just under twenty in number.


_Initiative_

Mohgrym 19
Stori 17
Alembregh 15
Eslpeth 13
Denzenai 12
Skezzketh 11


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

Round One


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2003)

((What is the scale on that map?  I assume 5ft/sq))

Mohgrym will launch another concussive blast, targetting the center of the rushing troops. (F10).

((_mass concussion_ does 9d4 damage, no save, 20' radius.  not that it probably matters but it is just unnamed magic damage - no sonic stuff.  guess i should figure out how many more blasts I can launch eh?))


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

Alembregh charges forward, stiking the nearest orc. "*In the name of Gorm Gulthyn, perish!*"

OOC: Not sure, but I don't think I used my 2 smite evils for today yet. Might very well use one.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2003)

Breathing at this point would seem largely irrelevent, so Elspeth picks her targets, looking for wounded orcs to finish off with arrows or any spellcasters.

OOC: We do have out back covered don't we?


----------



## Jarval (Oct 21, 2003)

"Fifteen!  Hah, a good number!"  Storí looks well pleased with the result of his magic, quickly moving back behind the better armoured warriors, then loosing a bolt from his crossbow at an orc.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

OoC: Damn you Mohgrym...Soon you will run out of Concussive Blasts... he,he,he...
Yes your back is covered, Kelen,Duranomand Rament are up there at the top of the chamber that you are all still in. Alembregh still has all ofhis Smites.

IC: The _Concussive Blast_ manifests, the Psion wiping out all but two of the Orcs, these looking hurt,if not,out...

Stori adds insult to injury, laughing as he sends a crossbow bolt into the nearest Orc (who says Wizards can't aim...he _is_ a Dwarf, by the Gods!).<8HP>

Alembregh _Charges_ that Orc,his Axe taking it's arm off at the shoulder, the big brute looking suprised for a moment before it falls,it's eyes rolling up in it's head.

The remaining Orc, a massive beast`in half-plate and wieldinga huge _Dwarven_ Battle hammer pauses, it's eyes focusing on Alenbregh's brooch, his colors...and shouts in gutteral Dwarvish 'I die today, but so you,Temperlain RatYou are so brave with a dozen at yer back,Dwarf!!, _Charging_ from where he stood, near the rear of the group, slamming his huge hammer into Alembregh with a snarling laugh <23 HP>.

OoC:He went on 14>

Elspeth looses her arrow, but it goes wide...


Denzenai is up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2003)

((OoC:  Thats 39 kills for me since we came on this little side quest!  As for power points I have calculated that since we set out from the inn I have used 32 pp and I have a daily total of 74, however I also have in reserves another 29 from feats. So all totalled I have about 71pp left.  Each _mass concussion_ is only 8pp...

If that big guy is still standing Mohgrym will load a crossbow bolt and try to fire on it from his higher position.))


----------



## Xael (Oct 22, 2003)

Seeing Alembregh in "trouble" (yeah, right) he rushes in (tumbling) to flank the Orc with Alembregh, and tries to sink his fist into the orc's back.

OOC:



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Damn you Mohgrym...Soon you will run out of Concussive Blasts... he,he,he...



When he does, we might actually have time to kill some orcs.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

Denzenai rushes in, _Tumbling_ forward to the melee, striking at the Orc's back....missing  <Rolled a '2', sorry Xael>.
The Orc scoffs at the Githzerei, laughing gutterally.

Skezzketh is up...


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 22, 2003)

Shaking his head as he notices that he almost missed the battle, Skezzketh tumbles into melee and also attacks the big orc.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

Skezzketh Tumbles in as well, catching the Orc with a kick <10HP>.
The Orc, now facing three foes, seems daunted not at all, his visage grim.

Mohgrym fires his crossbow, though the bolt goes wide by a very large degree.

Stori is up...


----------



## Jarval (Oct 23, 2003)

Reloading his crossbow, Storí takes careful aim and launches a bolt into the melee.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 23, 2003)

Stori aims and fires, also missing the orc (though he almost hit Denzenai, who batted his bolt away with a suprised and annoyed expression upon his face.

Alembregh is up....then the Orc.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

"*HALT!*" Alembregh shouts out, holding his attack, taking a 5foot step back, concentrating his detect evil on the orc. If given the time to continue: "*I don't recall you being here by yourself either, greenskin! Yet, if you so desire, we could fight this out together, just you and me! How about that?*", holding to take a breath: "I'll call back my comrades, if you satisfy my curiosity. Appearantly, you're quite knowledged about House Temperlain, being able to recognize it's colors. Is it just a general hatred against our kind, or is a personal experience involved in here?"

If the orc continues his merciless attacks, Alembregh foregoes the remainer of his speech, to ready himself for combat once more.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

The orc snarls and spits blood from his mouth , watching Alembregh warily,  'Aye, I had troops, until yer blasted Sorcerers killed them.
I know your House, as I know all of the _Enemies_ of my Folk. If you have honor as a Warrior, I would fight you in a Duel, yes.'
The orc pauses and a tattoo on his arm can bee seen by those near, glowing briefly, even as some of his Wounds heal. the orc continues  'I have seen Dwarves of your House, many slave and serve in Cuvaghn under different masters than your King, Dwarf...there is even one here in _Urkrag Reggarg...'_  <Orcish for Black Holt, obviously what these orcs have named their lair>.

<If you want to fight him one on one, I'll reroll Initiative, since fighting has ceased. The Orc seems to expect no mercy, nor want any, though he does seem appreciative of the Fairhandedness that you have offered in a Duel>


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

"I would not be surprised to learn your men were killed while trying to attack my folk. We dwarves do not live for bloodshed, but we're sure to defend our homes. Likewise, me and my friends have come to free our kind of Urkrag Reggarg. *Skezzketh, Denzenai, stand back. I don't want anyone interfering. I, prince Alembregh of Temperlain will fight this orc in a fair duel! So I swear by Gorm Gulthyn* Care to tell me your name before we get it on, greenskin?" Alembregh speaks forth, keeping his eyes on the orc, ready to anticipate his move.

OOC: Ready action: Smite Evil on the orc the moment he comes within reach. (I assume he does radiate evil?)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

OoC:Yes, he is Evil.
Wow, you won Initiative for once . Since you won, do you want to attack first, or are you waiting for him? You are within 5 feet of each other, so you will both get your full attacks(Yep, he's high enough level that he gets more than one).

 'I am Hroka Spineripper, Dwarf Prince. I shall be honored to slay you this day...'

Initiative

Alembregh 18
Orc 17


----------



## Thels (Oct 26, 2003)

"I shall remember this day as the day I slayed Hroka Spineripper!" Alembregh says, as he steps forward, smiting the creature.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 26, 2003)

_The Duel_

Alembregh steps forward, slamming the _Axe of Temperlain_ into the mighty Orc twice, a cut along the side and a strong blow to the arm < 12(18 with Smite) and 16 Hp respectively, 34 in total>.

Hroka grunts at this, slamming back with his massive _battle maul_, hitting twice likewise <23 and 17 HP respectively,40 total.Ouch...damn those two-handed weapons . Hes dishing more damage, but has a lower AC by sevral points... >


_next round_

Alembregh swings, hitting twice again < 12 and 15HP,27 total>.

Hroka counters with two solid blows to the Dwarf-Prince < 23 and 22 HP respectively, 45 total>.

<Alembregh is now at  45/130, Hroka is at of  40/101.

_next round_

Alembregh hits with a pair of solid blows <17 and 11 HP, 28 total...>

Hroka, staggered but still up swings a mighty blow <PA, 30 HP>, followed by a second hit <13 HP...leaving Alembregh at 2 HP>.

_next round_

Feeling his life ebb, Alembregh summons the last bit of his strength and hits the Orc in the neck with the _Axe of temperlain_ <15HP,dead>, severing his head from his body and killing Hroka Spineripper...

All is quiet save for the laboured breathing of Alembregh and the caught breath of his Troop.


----------



## Thels (Oct 26, 2003)

OOC: Phew, no more duels for today!

Breathing heavy, Alembregh looks from the deheaded corpse to his friends: "Well, that took care of him." Finding a cosy little spot in a corner, Alembregh sits down to rest.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 26, 2003)

OoC:I will assume the aomeone called for Rament and replaced his watch to the north for a moment.

IC:

Rament rushes to Alembregh's side,usng his powers of healing to _Cure_ his friend.

<Cure Serious for 21,Cure Moderate for 16 and another Cure Serious for 25, Cure Modertae 23HP,...85 HP in total Converted  Invisibility Purge, Prayer,Spiritual Weapon (d), Zone of Truth  >


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 26, 2003)

"Hroka Spineripper, I shall keep a place of special mention for you in the epic of our quest," pronounces Elspeth as he falls, though slightly bugged that he got killed before she could get a better genelogy or personal history off of him. She looks at Stori, then at Yurgrok, "I would know more of his Captain's story."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 27, 2003)

"Yurgrok, if you'd be so good as to help Elspeth with her questions..."  Storí directs the sorcerer, then turns his attention to the prince.

"You Highness, if I might be so bold, I would advise against future repetition of such personal challenges.  It would be ill if you were to fall before we find the Sceptre."  While his tone is mildly chastising, his expression clearly conveys his concern at the Prince's wounds.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2003)

While Rament heals Alembregh, Mohgrym will descend nearby.  After hearing Stori's concern, Mohgrym moves over and claps his liege on the back, "A most valiant battle my liege, I am sure Elspeth will make a great telling of it in the tale of our conquest.  Though we may not wish to stay too long at this juncture.  We need to make sure the rest of this southern section is cleared so that we can relax knowing our back is protected."


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

Alembregh nods: "Aye, that little escapade was bad for my health. But it was a memorable fight, not? Indeed, let us move on and secure the area." Moving up, Alembregh moves on, cautiously.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2003)

"The map indicates that at the end of this hall there is a room, presumably the barracks though I hope that is now empty.  To the right appears to be larger rooms and to the left the prisoners.  I think we should double check the room to the south then head over quickly to free the prisoners.  We might want to leave one person in this hallway to warn us of danger as we wouldnt want to be cut off from our rear-guard.  Hopefully we have removed most of the orcs in this area and we wont have any trouble clearing the rest out."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

OoC: Did anyone pick up Hroka's Battle Maul? It is masterfully worked and of obvious Dwarven make.

Yurgrok proves less helpful due to a misconception regarding his relation to the orc so recently dispatched by Alembregh.
' Hroka not of my folk. Hroka Spineripper come from Orog tribe, Deep Orcs from down in the Earth. My people from the hills north of Cuvaghn.
My Chieftain dead now, killed by Vrangar the Despoiler. Hroka serve Vrangar.'

Leaving Kelen and Duranom to hold the Northern section and watch the Western passageways as well, the rest of you prepare to explore the rooms and passages running off of where you currently stand.

Mohgrym, Denzenai,Rament  and Elspeth look into the southern chamber, findng that it served as living quarters for someone of affluence, by Orc standards. Skins and furs line the floors, along with trophies, a pair of Umber Hulk mandibles, mounted heads on the wall (Orc,Dwarf,Elf and even a Drow head...), a pile of furs that serves as a bed along with a locked strongbox (2'X3'X1' high bound in chains).This is obviously the Quarters of Hroka Spineripper.

The passage to the West contains rooms converted to barracks for the Orcs. While they are filled with the stink of Orc and a mis-mash of furs, rags and random odds and ends, they have a much more well kept look than other orcish dwellinga that you have encountered.

Alembregh,Skezzketh, Stori and Yurgrok head West.The Northernmost chamber in this section contains foodstuffs, mostly dried meats and tubers, as well as kegs of water and some pungeant brew, most likely an ale of some sort.

OoC:Assuming that Alembregh is _Detecting Evil_, for simplicity's sake...

The Southern chamber contains a small hallway lined with cells. Each cell has a small opening, perhaps 6"x6" low to the ground (4', dwarf height) where you can get a look at who is within.

_Cell One_

Within this Cell are 6 Goblins, their quarters small and uncomfortable. They hiss and snarl as you approach. 
<Radiate Evil, no suprise, I assume.>

_Cell Two_

Within this Cell sits a figure in rags, a tall form, though it is against the far wall and is sitting with legs drawn up under it's chin, looking despondent. The race of this creature remains a mystery, as it seem to acknowledge you not at all.
<It radiates no Evil>

[I[Cell Three[/I]

Within this cell is a figure that seems to be very busy moving about. Skezzketh distinctly heard the sounds of _digging_, though the figure stops as you daw near.
Looking within, you see a form bedraggled in rags and sitting with it's back to the wall. It does not look up, but you can clearly see a long grey beard flowing out from under it's hat. It is a Dwarf...
<No Evil here, either>

_Cell Four_

This cell seems to contain nothing at all, at first.

Then, in a startling revelation, to Stori, who was peering through, a small face appears from _above_ the door, something hanging upside down above the inside of the door?
The face looks like a miniature Fiend, with horns and fanged teeth. Tiny living flames sit where it's pupils should be and it seems to be grinning at you.
'You no Orc be...who then are Thee?'
Stori recognizes it as a _Fire Mephit_, an Elemental Being, capricious and free-spirited, but not malign.
<No Evil>


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

"Only the goblins seem to be hostile. Though I pity them for the way they're treated, their treacherous lifestyle might prove a problem to us while we clear the rest of this place out. I say we leave them here until after we cleared out the place. Let's free the others."

Alembregh walks towards the thirth cell, trying to find a way to open it. "*Greetings! I am Prince Alembregh of Temperlain, and these are my friends Stori and Skezzketh. We have come to rid this place of Orcs and their friends and to free any prisoners while we're at it. None of you will hold a dept to us, those that wish to leave are free to do so. Yet we have a long way to go, and anyone willing to come to our aid will beeagerly accepted.*"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

The Dwarf raises his head and vehemently spits out 'Cease your infernal torments, you Orcish Scum! I said that I will not aid you in your Mechanations and I will starve before you garner the skills learned at my father's side!!!


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

"*But we are Dwarves, not Orcs!*", turning around to Stori: "Can you see if anything magical is clouding his mind? If not, perhaps we could call Mohgrym and have him check too."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

The old dwarf hurls a piece of stone at you (Alembregh), it bouncing off of your armor and clattering to the ground.
On his hands and knees, the dwarf crawls into the corner weeping uncontrollably and shrieking 'Taunt me not, my People are all Dead, Clan Temperlain all dead...how many years will you keep me here!?! How many years more...let me die,you Spawn of the Hells!'






> The orc pauses and a tattoo on his arm can bee seen by those near, glowing briefly, even as some of his Wounds heal. the orc continues 'I have seen Dwarves of your House, many slave and serve in Cuvaghn under different masters than your King, Dwarf...there is even one here in Urkrag Reggarg...'


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2003)

Mohgrym tells the others to stand back while he opens the chest.  Mohgrym moves well away from the strongbox and bends his mind about the locks, manifesting _knock_.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 27, 2003)

Unconsciously switching to the creature's native language of Ignan, Storí smiles at the Mephit.

"No, we're not orcs.  We're dwarves, from Clan Temperlain.  Why do the orcs have you prisoner?  Ah, a moment please, the Prince requests my skills."  Turning to the dwarven prisoner, Storí studies him closely, looking for any sign of enchantment.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 27, 2003)

"If you do not serve the Clan Temperlain, which iss still strong, how did you get here?", Skezzketh asks the poor dwarf, wondering what his skills are that the orcs wanted to exploit, though he suspects that he is a miner. Whispering, Skezzketh adds "Hiss inner spirit might have been broken, like rock breakss under force. I suspect he wass working on a way to flee thiss placce though when we came in. Maybe hiss spirit can be healed..."

Afterwards, Skezzketh focusses his attention on the silent prisoner in the second cell, trying to find more about him.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC:
    I believe Denzenai has taken the job of caddying unidentified weapons...

IC:
Elspeth looks at Hroka's heads. If they look possible to get down, she'll ask someone better than her to check them over for traps before she does so. She'll wrap them in some of the skins before putting them in her haversack to take away for suitible burial (yes, even the drow).


----------



## Uriel (Oct 28, 2003)

OoC: As a reminder for Skezzketh, or anyone who is a bit vague, since it is way back on page One.
The collective Dwarven forces came years ago to reclaim the City, some of Temperlain among them. This Dwarf could have been captured any time during the last Three Years (when the _Great Crusade_ began).

IC

_ West and South_

Elspeth is able to remove the heads herself, tucking them away safely for later burial.

Mohgrym _knocks_ theLock onthe strongbox, revealing a box full of gold coins, several thousand, in fact.

_East_

Stori sees the Mephit turn right-side-up, hovering a fet inches above the floor, the smell of sulpher coming off of him. Smiling, he says 'Work for Orcs I like not,in fact it I hate,
 heating Furnace not my chosen fate.'
It would seem that the Mephit was incarcerated for failing to do as told while working in some Forge.

Skezzketh, musing on the origin of the Mad Dwarf, turns his attention to the silent prisoner in the second cell.
The Man, for man he seemed, looked up,his eyes like pale amber, his hair an unruly mop of dark brown. Staring at Skezzketh through the open door(or the looking hole, if you haven't opened it yet), he says nothing as he studies the Lizardman.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2003)

Mohgyrm will cart out the strongbox and bring it to the entrance to the southern section and then join the others near the jails cells.  If Alembregh has a moment he will make a report that his area is clear and treasure was recovered.  He will pause to take in the prisoners and see what he can do to help.  When he hears talk of the dwarf who believes us all orcs he will approach and offer his help to his liege, "Mi'lord I have some ability with which to detect mental compulsions this poor dwarf might be suffering.  If you will let me to him I can see what I can find." Mohgym intends to manifest _detect compulsion_ and _detect psionics_ to see if he can offer any help.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 29, 2003)

"Well, we'll see if we can get you out of here." Storí looks at the lock on the door.  "I don't suppose you know where they keep the keys, do you?"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

OoC: Well, thanks WoTC for leaving something as simple as dealing with Insanity out of your 'Core' rules...
I am ruling that he is way down on Wisdom, thus the Insanity/Delusions.
Clerical Restorations as well as Psionic Rejuvination will help him.
Anyone else, if you have suggestions as far as the poor Mad Dwarf goes, let em be known.

IC; Rament steps forward, and casts _Restoration_ twice < 6 Wisdom restored, 7 total now>. The Dwarf looks less manic, though he still remains curled up in the corner. Through his tears and bedraggled beard, he asks in a small voice 'Who be Ye, some Phantoms to torment me? Orcs ye look not...' After a moment he says 'I am...I...my name is...Ghemdin...Ghemdin Kendragi, proud ...proud... Ghemdin looks at his emaciated and shaggy form, laughing a bit at the irony,' Proud Knight of Clan Temperlain, I was, though no longer, as my Kin are all dead...slain by the Orcs these last three years, as Temperlain's Lands were overrun in the Black Crusade of Vrangar.'


Mohgrym and Alembregh both recognize the Surname of Kendragi, though, truth be known, most of them were thought slain in the early years of the Great Crusade.The Kendragi were loyal vassals of Temperlain.
                                  ******************

The Mephit smiles and giggles, saying to Stori ' The big Orc wore it about his fatneck, mighty Hroka, though I bet he is less mighty now, since you are here!'
The Mephit laughs aloud, and suddenly a fire belches forth and singes Stori's face slightly <4HP>. The mephit looks horrified and says quickly 'Please forgive Untryn, great Master, Untryn meant no harm, oh...it must be the Gas from the gruel Orcs feed me here...' the mephit laughs again, though at it's own dark humor, and not at Stori's singed eyebrows and forehead.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 29, 2003)

Since the man has not reacted on the dwarven speak by Prince Alembregh, Skezzketh decides to talk to the man in _Draconic_. To that end, he enters the cell and sits down before the silent prisoner.

"I am Skezzketh, Spirit Warrior from the Yellow Marches, serving Prince Alembregh of Temperlain. Do you understand me? We can help you, but we need to know more about you for that."

(OOC: I believe there are insanity rules in the Ravenloft book, but the only "rules" for madness in the core rules seem to be the appropriate spells.
Also, it seems I'm suffering from some connection problems to the net from the computer I'm normally using. Nothing major at the moment, but I thought I better forewarn you if it gets worse.)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Since the man has not reacted on the dwarven speak by Prince Alembregh, Skezzketh decides to talk to the man in _Draconic_. To that end, he enters the cell and sits down before the silent prisoner.
> 
> "I am Skezzketh, Spirit Warrior from the Yellow Marches, serving Prince Alembregh of Temperlain. Do you understand me? We can help you, but we need to know more about you for that."
> 
> ...





The Man smiles at the Lizardman, nodding that he understands. Opening his mouth, he shows only a blackened ruin where his tongue once was...
Closing his mouth once more,he sighs and makes writing gestures (He is asking for something to write with).


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 29, 2003)

Skezzketh nods towards the poor man and walks up to Storí. "The man in the second cell hass lost hiss tongue. I believe you have writing utensilss, maybe you could give him something to write withh?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2003)

"Ah, not to worry."  Storí gingerly pats at his singed eyebrows.  "But if you feel at all gaseous again, face away from me, there's a good chap.  Bear with me a moment, and we'll have you out of there in a jiffy."

As he goes to find the keys, Storí pauses to talk with Skezzketh.  "Of course, my friend, I have some paper."  Spreading out his portable hole, he reaches in and retrieves a chest, from which he takes five sheets of paper, a pen and a vial of ink.

"That should suffice for now.  Just ask again if you need more for the poor lad to write on."  This matter attended to, Storí quickly fetches the keys and unlocks the Mephit's cell.

"What do you want to do now?  You're welcome to stay with us if you wish, or you're free to go where ever you choose."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

"Sir Kendragi, I remember that name in the annals of dwarven history, a valiant and noble family indeed.  I am Mohgrym Xothaerin, a noble shield dwarf from south of here.  As you have perceived I am no orc, nor are my companions.  We are here to rescue those such as your self, and free these ancestral lands of the Dwarves back from the foulness that has plagued them for too long."  Mohgrym says, trying to take it one step at a time and not force upon him the reality that some of Temperlain yet lives, though his family is no more.


----------



## Thels (Oct 30, 2003)

"I'll be right back." Alembregh makes a short trip to the other 2 groups, checking to make sure everythig's okay.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 30, 2003)

Skezzketh thanks Storí and brings the writing utensils to the man.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 30, 2003)

Elpseth will look busy herself with gutting Hroka's quarters, once the Prince calls in she will bring some of the skins and furs down to the prisoners, "I thought you may want something to wrap yourselves in. They stink of orc, but you will not be cold.", she looks at the Goblins, "Have they told us anything yet?"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

_Stori and the Mephit_

The Mephit nods with enthusiastism,'Untryn help, yes help...Come with Dwarves. Dwarves always have such good Fires, hot forges. Orcs let fires die, not keep them going like dwarves. Untryn go with Dwarves. The mephit says the word Fire like someone else would refer to their Deity, while he says dwarves as if they were someone worthy of respect indeed, regardless of them rescuing him or not.

_Skezzketh and the Silent Man_

Skezzketh hands the pen and paper over to the man, who smiles wanely and begins scribbling...several moments go by and he hands the paper back to the Lizardman, an elegant script (Common) spelling out the frst words that he has written in quite some time.

_ Thank you, my Friend...
I am Hollin, I came here with a band of Well-Wishing Mercinaries 2 years past, hoping to turn the tide of battle. We did not.
Before I fell to what you see before you, I served as a Scout for my band, though you might call me a few less-than-savory-names. Alas,I seem to be at a loss here, as I have nothing to aid you all with but my frail and weary form_

The man offers a thin hand in friendship to his scaled benefactor.

_Elspeth_

Alembregh finds the others coming towards the cell, and he helps Elspeth bring the furs and cloaks to the prisoners.
The Dwarf and man gratefully take the offered clothing, while the mephit seems content to merely have his naked form covered by the little gouts of flame that occassionally erupt along his form.

The Goblins haven't said anything, seemingly as afraid of the dwarves as they were of the Orcs.One spits towards the cell-door, though he runs afraid if anyone comes near.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2003)

With everything at the cells moving along smoothly Mohgrym will head back to the antechamber where the rear guard is stationed.  There he will move the strongbox he opened back into the corridor leading to the forge and stand watch with the others.


----------



## Thels (Nov 1, 2003)

"Right, let's leave the goblins in the cell for now. We'll free them later. Welcome Untryn. Your assistance will be greatly appreciated. Sir Kendragi, we are here to help you, not to harm you. We could escort you to a portal closeby so you can return to civilization, or you could come with us and help us slaughter the orcs that help you captive for so long. Skezzketh, what's the news?" Alembregh looks like he wants to wrap things up and have a move on, though he gives everyone the time they reasonably need.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

OoC:Neither the Dwarf or the Man look as if they could help in much of anything, they are currently -8 to Con and Str, and -4 to Dex (as well as Sir Kendragi being a bit low on WIS as well. They need rest and proper food, time to heal as well. If you could escort them to a Portal ( Hollin tells you through a Note) Hollin can operate the Portal, as he was taught by a dwarvish friend, though he now fears him dead.

The Mephit seems thrilled to come with you all, laughing at the thought of setting a few Orc britches on fire...


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 1, 2003)

Elspeth looks at Untryn on her way past, and flashes a quick grin at him allowing a tiny piece of flame to escape her nostril. 

    She stands opposite the goblins, and breaks into pidgin common"We go, kills trolls. We let you go when we come back. You no want trolls to come back. You want us. We no kill. You tells us what you know. You understand?"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Elspeth looks at Untryn on her way past, and flashes a quick grin at him allowing a tiny piece of flame to escape her nostril.
> 
> She stands opposite the goblins, and breaks into pidgin common"We go, kills trolls. We let you go when we come back. You no want trolls to come back. You want us. We no kill. You tells us what you know. You understand?"




The Mephit splits a grin from ear to ear at Elspeth's display of _fire_, flying about her peering into one ear and the other, looking for more. Then, he settles down after a moment and hovers calmly near Stori, though he winks at Elspeth from time to time.

The Goblins seem less frightened of the odd looking Elf than they are of the fully armored Dwarves. One says ' We good, we run away no fight you, you let us free, we good goblins, good carriers! We strong!We know nothing of Orc Hold, just slaves. they gag us,rags on our eyes when they move us.' That Goblin kicks another (which results in a kicking and biting fest of several seconds),and then the Goblins all stand and make a show of flexing their little arms and pantomiming carrying big loads of weight.

***********************************************************


Mohgrym walks back out to the chamber where Duranom,Kelen  and Rament keep a vigil, the three tense and a bit on edge.

'Are they finished down below, friend Mohgrym?' Rament asks, a bit of weariness in his voice. His eyes never leave the Western passage, however, as Duranom's and Kelen's stay focused upon the Northern Doors.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2003)

"Everything has gone well so far. As you saw that one big one, Hroka was quite the worthy challenge.  His room contained this treasure chest.  Down amongst the cells we have found an old dwarf addled bu his time in prison, a human with no tongue, but who knows about the area, a fire mephit and some goblins.  Prince Alembregh and the rest should be joining us here soon."


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 1, 2003)

Skezzketh takes the hand of Hollin and shakes it, careful not to hurt the weakened man. "Princce Alembregh is an honorable man. Maybe he will find a solution to thiss."



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> "Skezzketh, what's the news?"



Skezzketh tells Alembregh the story of Hollin, and recommends that two or three members of the group bring Hollin and Ghemdin to the portal and further to the tavern that is their headquarters.

All the time Skezzketh carefully eyes the mephit, who is far to chaotic for his liking.

(OOC: For simplicity, I assumed that Skezzketh either can read Common or asked Hollin to rewrite that note in a language he can read)


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 1, 2003)

Elspeth looks at the goblin, "I speak to chief. Then he see. How they capture you and how long you been here?, she waits for a response then goes to see Alembregh. "Milord, the goblins seem eager to be released. Not that I would advocate trusting them in the long run, but for the moment they need us to get out of here. I would hate for us to teleport out of here and leave them to the mercy of the trolls. It is unlikely they deserve it that badly."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Elspeth looks at the goblin, "I speak to chief. Then he see. How they capture you and how long you been here?, she waits for a response then goes to see Alembregh. "Milord, the goblins seem eager to be released. Not that I would advocate trusting them in the long run, but for the moment they need us to get out of here. I would hate for us to teleport out of here and leave them to the mercy of the trolls. It is unlikely they deserve it that badly."




OoCsst! While there are trolls here, it's orcs that run the show, as ar as you know 

IC: The goblins tell that they hail from deeper in the mountains, and that the Orcs capture them all of the time, using several tribes as stock for their mning, as Goblins are the best...better than Orcs at Mining.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Trapmaster Turlough opens his good eye wide, sticking his tongue out, and shakes his head vigorously for a moment.  He looks quite crazy.  Then he settles down again.

Hrrrm.  Sorry about that.  I feel better now.

OOC new player taking over


----------



## Jarval (Nov 3, 2003)

Storí looks at Untryn, then smiles slightly to Elspeth, .  "I think you may have gained an admirer lass.

"As for the goblins, I concur with your opinion.  It's likely that they bear more resentment towards the orcs than ourselves at the current moment, and they might well relish the chance to get a little revenge on their captors.  Then again, they are notoriously untrustworthy creatures, so we'd be advised to show caution in however we deal with them."


*OOC:*  And hi silentspace, good to have you with us


----------



## Uriel (Nov 3, 2003)

OoC:Backtrack for Trapmaster Turlough...

IC: Turlough looked in shock at the Sergeant.
'Gone, gone where?
Gurin Fordswright frowned. He had thought it rash for the group to run off without their Master Scout, but there had been no time to reach him, as he was off with the Svirfneblin looking into another possible _Portal_ when the Prince left. Coughing, he said  'Well, I kin show you where they went, perhaps they haven't gotten too far along.

*******************************************************

A half an hour later, Turlough stood before the ancient _Portal_, with Clan Valkorim Dwarves all around, manning massive ballistae and flamethrowers. These weapons were all pointed at the Portal, should something less than savory attempt to cross through.  Passing through alone, Turlough prepared for  whatever awaited on the other side...

********************************************************


The disorientation passing,Turlough looked about the Chamber. Moving through the door, he saw telltale signs of his Companions passage. To the north of the next room was a smaller room and tunnel beyond where a trap had recently gone off.To the south was another similar chamber. Turlough shook his head at the foolishness that the young prince sometimes showed. Having served Clan Temperlain as a _Trapmaster_ for nigh on twenty years, he was damned if he was going to let that young Jackanapes get blowed up by some old defenses left untripped here in Cuvaghn. Turlough knew that many of them would still be lethal, even after five centuries, so great was the skill of their builders.

Passing through the next room, a large forge room, Turlough saw the signs of a massive battle. orc corpses littered the area, setting Turlough's panic senses alight. this seemed a large fight, with seevral dozen dead Orcs in evidence. Hurrying through the doors to the west, then down a short flight of stairs and another door, Turlough espied Mohgrym,Duranom and Rament, along with an unknown Clan Hurdrinn Dwarf all watching several passages to the West and north. There were more dead orcs here as well, sign that things had gone better than expected. Of the Prince or the others, however, there was no sign...


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Ahoy mates!  Sorry about the delay!  What the devil are you young uns doin’ settin’ off traps without me?!  Well?  What kinds have you found so far?  Any of the exploding kind?  Trapmaster Turlough rubs his hands together excitedly.  And where’s the prince gone off to now?  Is he alright then?  Before anyone can answer, he goes and  peers down the passageways everyone is looking down, stroking his beard thoughtfully.  Aha! Just as I thought!  These things here that you’ve found, they’re passageways!  I’m gonna go scout them now, alright?  That’s what you do with passageways, you know!  Just peering down them like you young uns are doing doesn’t get you anywhere!

Unless someone stops Trapmaster Turlough, off he goes!  Scouting down the passageway closest to him.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 3, 2003)

As Turlough heads down the south passageway, which happens to be the only one that is open, Mohgrym stops him to catch his friend up on what has happened.  "Oy, Turlough, glad to have you here, I have been having to fill in for you and my skills are just not up to your skills with things mechanical.  Indeed back near the portal room there was an exploding trap, I set it off from a distance allowing us to gain access to an ancient dwarven cache.  Prince Alembregh headed down the passageway in front of you.  He is currently seeing to a number of prisoners held by the orcs." Mohgrym pauses a moment to let Turlough catch up on the information he has given him, hoping that he answered his immediate questions.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Oi Mohgrym!  The prince is alright you say?  That young un’s always running off and getting into trouble, he is!  But he’s a good lad, and will make a fine king one day.  What’s that?  You triggered an exploding trap?  WAS IT VERY LOUD?  DON’T WORRY, YOUR HEARING WILL COME BACK IN A LITTLE BIT!  IT USUALLY DOES, ANYWAY!


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 3, 2003)

"I believe that it would be a good thing to release the goblinss now, but we should be prepared to meet them again later.

I believe Trapmaster Turlogh hass arrived!"

(Welcome, silentspace! )


----------



## Thels (Nov 3, 2003)

"Hmm, yes. It seems like we need to return some people to the portal anyhow. Let's escort the wounded and the goblins to the portal. Then perhaps master Rament could accompany them back through the portal after which, we'll press on the attack with a new ally on our sides.", he says as he smiles to Untryn.

OOC: Assuming there's enough folk on the other side of the portal to catch up. If not, we could send Duranom as well, but I don't think it'd be wise to send PC's back.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

"Shhhhh!!!  Turlough! I was standing about a hundred feet away when the blast went off.  Nothing wrong with my hearing, though hopefully the orcs on the other sides of these doors have something wrong with theirs.  We are _quietly_ guarding the rear until the Prince returns." Mohgrym says in a hushed voice.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 4, 2003)

OoC: Duranom is your Cohort, not a PC  We should have this sorted in the ooC by now. Besides, Duranom won't leave your side for pretty much any reason, your own orders withstanding, although he did see the need to guard the passage while you folks explored the southern areas.

IC: Kelen offers to escort the frail dwarf and human back through the Portal, though he is less than optomistic as to how the Goblins will be recieved (this he shares with all:At best, they will be put to work in the mines or cleaning the ruins by Clan Valkorim, as it is they who control the Portal. As the Goblins seem miners, and not warriors,such a state isn't far from what the have come to expect from life, and at least they don't have the constantly looming threat of being eaten alive as they do with the orcs and Giants. Besides, Goblin is far too stringy to make a good meal. (Kelen says this last with a completely straight face)
Alembregh stares at him for a moment, and then sees the slightest smile play across his face, though the Goblins believe his statements and nod enthusiastically about what good miners and cleaners they are.

Binding the Goblins with small manacles that he has in his sack, Kelen escorts them and the other two to the Portal, to await whoever might survive to return to safer parts of Cuvaghn, Gods willing.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 4, 2003)

What?  More orcs?!  Trapmaster Turlough spins around, looking at the corridor Mohgrym is pointing at.  He puts his finger to his lips and says to Mohgrym, with a complete lack of irony, Shhhh!  Mohgrym!  Not so loud!  The orcs might hear you!  By Moradin, you young uns would be totally lost without me!  

Trapmaster Turlough heads down the corridor (stealth mode – hiding, moving silently, searching for traps) and tries to listen at the door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

Mohgrym laughs to himself as Turlough heads towards the closed door.  "Hang on a second there mister Trapmaster.  Let me update you a little further on our position, just so that you wont be taken by any suprises.  Last I checked the Prince was with prisoners down in the cells.  I am assuming that some of them will be transported back through the portal.  After that we will move on cautiously.  Here have a look at the map that we have of the place."  
Mohgrym says as he hands Turlough the map. 

Pointing to the large circular room towards the bottom of the map where it says Orcs, the one with many exits leading from it, Mohgrym says, "Here we are.  As you can see we have already explored the eastern section where the forge was and we have just finished with the southern section.  Our next step will be one of these three doors to the north.  We will be planning things once the Prince is finished, ah here they are.  Good luck with the prisoner transport Kelen, don't envy you, you're gonna miss all the rest of the fight.  Prince Alembregh, over here, seems Trapmaster Turlough has caught up with us.  I was just updating him on the situation and we were discussing where we would be head next."


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 4, 2003)

Elspeth looks at the goblins, "That seems reasonable. They do not have anywhere else to go, and I know they will be treated justly., there's just a slight emphasis on the last word of the sentance, but enough to get her import, "Better not send them through first or they might get an unpleasent welcome..

     She looks at the a map, with its many side passages and corridors, "It will be a lot harder to bite, consolidate and hold the northern section, there are many passages and we may end up alerting the whole complex and fighthing them all at once. 
    How about some of us take the north east passage and scout out the trolls to the east to see what we face, just to get an idea of numbers. Then some scout out the north west passage and those few rooms. That should give us an idea of what we face."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 5, 2003)

When Elspeth offers her advice on our next move, Mohgrym replies, "I agree, though I think that with a concentrated effort to quickly and quietly remove the opposition from the north eastern section of the complex that we will then be able to sweep through the rest without any danger to being cut off. Though this room remains of critical importance. It is really too bad that we cant in someway permanently block off some of these other doors."


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 5, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "It will be a lot harder to bite, consolidate and hold the northern section, there are many passages and we may end up alerting the whole complex and fighthing them all at once.
> How about some of us take the north east passage and scout out the trolls to the east to see what we face, just to get an idea of numbers. Then some scout out the north west passage and those few rooms. That should give us an idea of what we face."




"I am certain that we will alert the whole northern section with a fight, so scouting ahead should be a good idea. I don't know if I read the mapss correctly, but there seem to be secret passagess behind the western and eastern doorss, similar to the one at the beginning. They seem to lead to the orcss to the west and the trollss to the east. If we have to alert the section anyway, it may be good to strike at two places to cause some confusion. Of course, that dependss on the strength of the opposition..."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2003)

Trapmaster Turlough had sort of drifted off to sleep, and was standing there with his one eye barely open when he hears his lizardly friend mention scouting.  What’s that?  Scouting!  Don’t you worry me boy!  Trapmaster Turlough is here!  But what's that?  You want me to scout trolls?  Trapmaster Turlough looks suddenly disappointed.  Ye can’t scout trolls me boy, no ye can’t!  Them ugly critters got them warty noses that’ll sniff you out!  He flops down on the floor, clearly disappointed.  Then suddenly he brightens up.  I know!  Let’s just smack ‘em about instead!  They really hate it when you smack 'em on their noses!  Just got to make sure none escape or can raise an alarm, that’s all!  That reminds me… Turning to Prince Alembregh, Remember when I brought you them halfling cookies?  By Moradin, you really loved them, you did!  But when they were all gone, you raised such an alarm I thought the walls were gonna cave in around us!  Turning to the others,  There was just no consoling the little tyke!  Trapmaster Turlough grabs big chunks of the prince's cheeks, squeezing them tightly.  Clearly, the prince is much too old for that, but the Trapmaster doesn’t seem to notice.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

Pondering Skezzketh's idea of a two pronged attack, Mohgrym says, "Hmm.  I am not sure that we have enough men to take on a room of orcs and a room of trolls at the same time.  Especially if we choose to leave a third group here to guard our rear.  Where as if we all went through one of the two passages the we could continue to move together, strength in numbers kinda thing.  If we get cut off from the portal then atleast we are all together and I can move us all back out safely."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

OoC:I'm here, just watching your plans...


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 7, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Especially if we choose to leave a third group here to guard our rear. "



"That iss one of the problemss. Looking at the mapss, we might just keep a single guardian, but he would be in trouble if many opponentss manage to flee. And we still have no idea what iss behind the western passage... Of coursse, it dependss on how many trollss and giantss there are, but I have a feeling it won't be so many. After all, you don't keep a hunting raptor if you can't feed it."


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

"Hey, Turlough, cut that out!" Alembregh grins. "Really, let's stay focused, there'll be time for jokes later." Smiling, Alembregh returns his focus to the maps.

"Though information about the road ahead would be valuable, I'm a little hesistant to send out a scout. The mass of small corridors could easily get that person trapped between fires. If Turlough checks the path directly in front of us, and we all follow shortly behind him, then we can come to his aid if required. Might the problems go over our heads, we'll rely on Mohgrym. Agreed?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 7, 2003)

"I am a little perturbed by the mention of trolls.  At the current moment, I have expended all of my fire or acid based spells, and the other energy types I still have access to are far less effective against such creature."  Storí frowns, then brightens somewhat.

"Although this is perhaps not an insurmountable problem.  If I were to launch an initial attack, it should make it easier to render the beast unconscious, perhaps with the aid of Untryn's fiery breath.  Do we have any oil with us?"


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

Hehe, don't you worry none about me!  Trapmaster Turlugh toussles Prince Alembregh's hair cheerfully.  I'm yer Master Scout and yer Trapmaster!  Danger's me middle name!  Why, I lost me eye in service to yer father, and that didn't slow me down one whit now, did it?  But it sounds like you young un's are a mite worn out. You could use a little rest, mebbe.  But if you want to go on, I'll scout any corridor you like.  And Stori, I gots me oil and me alchemical fire and such, I'm sure others do too.  What'll it be, me boy?  The big corridor right in front of us?  Trapmaster Turlough waits for the prince's orders.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 8, 2003)

"There's also my father's side to draw on if we need fire. Though I generally prefer to keep that for a dire situation."
     "To push on as a group, and substitute shock for stealth would seem a viable plan - especially as we are just here to raid and cause trouble. We've freed the prisoners, now we just hit them hard and get out when we start taking hits. That's if Mohgyrm is confident in his ability to teleport us out of trouble and we do not get seperated."


----------



## Xael (Nov 9, 2003)

Denzenai, who has been quietly following others (yeah...  ), finally decides to say something: "I think we should check the west passage first, as it seems to lead out of here or something. We wouldn't want orcs rushing in from there to strike at our backs would we? And as Skezzketh said, the northwestern and northeastern passages look like they're not commonly used. The orcs hadn't found the earlier secret room, so it's possible that they don't know about these either. I suggest that we check and maybe secure the northwestern passage and the rooms near it, since it also seems to lead to some kind of an exit. I'm sure we don't want the orcs to leave us here all alone since that wouldn't be very fun. 

OOC: Late welcome, silentspace.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2003)

*The Plan*

Mohgrym interjects his opinion into the conversation, "Hmm. That is a good point Stori, I don't think that I have any ability with either flames or acid.  Guess I will have to pick up some alchemists fire next time, but for now, does our temporary ally have any ability with flames?  

My guess from the map is that the western passage way leads off into the Underdark.  I am hoping that we do not have to guard from that direction at the moment.  We may want to have a look just in case though.

As far as scouting ahead is concerned I can make our scout fly and be invisible if that would help him.  I can also send information one way too him.  I think it is a good plan to follow a little ways behind Turlough as he checks for traps and makes sure that everything is as it seems on the map.

The northwestern passageway would get my vote as it would seem the easier one to avoid being cut off from behind.  Though it is still a possibility and in that case, then yes I am certain that I can get us out of here in one peice.  It will take about a minute or so to get ready for the transport, but once we are set to go, I am confident that I can move us all."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

OoC:Wow, Fire Mephit's are massively improved. From 1D8 Fire to a Scorching ray <4D6> once an hour. Yep, he can Coup de Grace a downed Troll with that _halitosis ingam_ all right...

IC: Untryn nods eagerly that he can fire a troll, once it gets knocked on it's rubbery arse.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2003)

*OOC:*


hehe i ment the orc that was dominated, forgot about Untryn for a moment there. i hope he is not temporary i think stori or someone has taken a liking to him and wants that improved familiar that you suggested.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> hehe i ment the orc that was dominated, forgot about Untryn for a moment there. i hope he is not temporary i think stori or someone has taken a liking to him and wants that improved familiar that you suggested.




OoC> Ugh,. sorry. Yes, the Orc has a few Fireballs left in him...


----------



## Thels (Nov 10, 2003)

Alembregh smiles at the trapmaster, but pulls his hands away and indicates that it's been enough for now, after which he addresses the group: "Checking the side doors could indeed help us. Turlough could investigate them with us close behind. If it turns out they are unused and perhaps undiscovered, that could turn out helpfull to us. What about that western area though?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin, Shield Dwarf Psion*

"Okay lets have a look at that western passage.  Come over here for a moment, Turlough.  I am going to have a look and see if I can spot anything on the other side of the door, then if there is nothing there we will open it to make sure."  Mohgrym says as he guides Turlough over to the big doors to the west.  He will concentrate again closing his eyes and opening the third eye in his forehead.  He manifests _clairvoyance_ on the other side of the door.  If there is nothing there he will let Turlough know.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2003)

The doors to the West have a hallway on the other side. There is hallway going some distance, endingin another set of Doors. There seem to be no Orcs in evidence in the hallway.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 11, 2003)

Mohgrym will report exactly what he finds to the group to see if they want to explore that part yet.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 12, 2003)

Thank ye Mohgrym!  Assuming some sort of decision has been made, Trapmaster Turlough rubs his hands together as he checks the door for traps.  Then he’ll scout down the western corridor (moving silently, hiding, searching).  He’ll take invisibility and fly if Mohgrym wants to give it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 12, 2003)

(I'm a bit confused. We're currently talking about the western corridor that leads off the map, correct?)

"It seemss that the western corridor currently holdss no danger for uss. We should propably concentrate on the northern section firsst.", Skezzketh replies to Mohgryrm's report.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 12, 2003)

"Ah, I'll admit I'd almost forgotten about Yurgrok.  Sorry about that, lad."  Storí pats the orc on the shoulder.  "Yes, he's quite the bringer of fiery death.  So, the trolls shouldn't be too problematic."

He reloads his crossbow, to be ready for whatever foe they might face next, then starts looking through his _portable hole_.

"So, Untryn, what do you eat?  I'm sure whatever the orcs have been giving you is going to have been the nicest meals you've ever had.  I might have some better food in here, but it depends on what kind of thing you like."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 13, 2003)

"Hang on a sec there Turlough.  I agree with Skezzketh here. We have determined that this passage is currently empty and leads out of the caverns that we are exploring.  I think that as long as we lock it back up tight it would be better to attack the areas that we have maps for. Clearing this fortress is our current mission."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 13, 2003)

OoC: You are moving out from the octagonal room marked 'Orcs' just above the area that contained prisoners.
West is a set of doube doors-then a short hallway, then more doors and an open area leading off of the map.
Just left of center,lower third of the map, or due west from the big forge room.


Untryn looks puzzled at Stori's question, then understanding sets in 'I no need to eat fleshies and veggies, tubers and roots,Great Stori..._fire_ is what I subsist on...though I do like eating the...what you call them...ah, yes! Eggs, I like eggs! they smell of delicious sulpher and explode when I eat them!Sometimes I lay them on my belly and they fry...heehee, sometimes I spin them on my fingerand they become hard and tasty, sometimes...' Untryn goes on and on about the many uses and virtues of Eggs for as long as anyone will allow him.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 13, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Untryn goes on and on about the many uses and virtues of Eggs for as long as anyone will allow him.



Skezzketh looks at Untryn with a strange expression, and then says: "I hope you are talking about bird eggsss..."


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 13, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Untryn goes on and on about the many uses and virtues of Eggs for as long as anyone will allow him.



Skezzketh looks at Untryn with a strange expression, and then says: "I hope you are talking about bird eggsss..."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 14, 2003)

"Hmm, no eggs here lad, sorry to disappoint you.  Still, I'm sure we can find you some when we get back home."  He notes Skezzketh's expression, and hurriedly adds.  "Hen's eggs, or course.  Or duck if you'd rather.  I'm sure I saw some ducks when we were in the town."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, if you young 'uns already checked it then fine.  But if you haven't, we might as well, eh?  Hey Untryn!  Ever try eggs with bacon?  Ye's gots to try it, it's the best!  Two thick juicy strips still sizzlin'.  You can make a smiley face out of it too!  It's easy!  Ye see, ye just take two eggs, sunny side up, and place 'em side by side on a plate, see..."


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 14, 2003)

"Ordinarily I would stand here quite happily and discuss cooking with the two of you all day. However now is not the place and I would rather rather not have to listen of a bunch of trolls discuss which of us will be the _entree_ and who dish of day, which is what's quite likely to happen if we get caught with our guard down."

     "Thus far no one has noticed the large number of dead bodies we've been leaving behind, and I would quite like to press on while we have the advantage of surprise. Especially as how it will take a minute to teleport us out of here if it comes to that, which is about 59 seconds too long for comfort."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 14, 2003)

OoC: ere, just waiting fora final plan, take your time.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 16, 2003)

"I agree withh Elspeth. We should move while we can still surprise the enemy."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 16, 2003)

"I agree too.  The northeast passage is the best way to strike at the enemy that remains to the north." Mohgrym offers as well.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

"Then so be it. Let us venture the northeastern corridor. Mohgrym, Turlogh, can either of you tell us anything of interest about that entrance? Take your time." Alembregh states, while fumbling his beard. He seems cool and relaxed, not interested in rushing things.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 18, 2003)

"Do you wish us all to go my Prince or shall we stay split up?"


----------



## Thels (Nov 18, 2003)

Still fumbling his beard, Alembregh replies: "Let's stick together, like we agreed. If things get awry, we'll rely on Stori to pull us all out of here."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2003)

OoC:Northeast? SO you are goig for the Secret Door that let's out into the room marked :Trolls, correct? Turlough finds the catch for both Secret Doors in the current chamber, btw.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 18, 2003)

Trapmaster Turlough continues talking to Untryn (in a lower voice, so as not to disturb Elspeth) about the many different possible artistic arrangements of eggs on a plate.  Meanwhile he searches the room, locating the means to open the secret doors.  

When a decision is made Turlough says, Good choice, laddies!  I'd've chose that too.  But you never can tell, so I’m always ready to scout anywhere.  But let’s strategize a little first, eh?  One thing we can do, after I scout the corridor, is have me and Denzenai open the door together.  That way, if we need to, we can tumble in and place ourselves strategically.  I’m none too worried about them escaping, trolls tend to think they’re immortal and fight to the death, but one of them might have a horn or some other sort of alarm.  Denzenai’s pretty handy at making critters drop things, and I can be pretty useful in dropping critters, depending on the situation, iffen ye young’uns know what I mean.  Maybe Skezzketh wants to tumble in too.  

Or there might be other ways to keep them silent.  What do you think? Is that something we should be concerning ourselves with?

He scratches his head for a moment and continues, On the other hand, that room's pretty deep in the complex, mebbe we don't need to worry about it.

With that, Trapmaster Turlough begins scouting the corridor (with the usual searching, moving silently, hiding), checking the door first for traps, of course.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 19, 2003)

"I would suggest that you do not enter the room, until Yurgrok here has unleashed a _fireball_ on the trolls.  It should soften them up at the least, and perhaps even drop a few.  Once we have used this widespread magic, both myself and Yurgrok will switch to spells that target individuals, making it safe for you to enter into melee with the creatures."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2003)

"Right you are Stori.  I think that our current tactics have worked rather well so far.  I will check to see what is on the other side of the door.  Then once the doors have been unlocked and checked for traps we will open them and spring the heavy bombardment on the opposition. Between Stori, our orc buddy, and myself we can soften up the opposition nice for the close combat shock troops to follow up."  Mohgrym comments about the groups tactics.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

OoC:So, this is what you are doing (I think).
Turlough opens the secret door, you all make your way along to the 'trolls' room, Mohgrym manifests _Clairvoyance_ to geta read, Turlough springs the door, Yurgrok (and Untryn) pelt the trolls with Fire, as well as possible Psions/Spells from you folks, maybe Elspeth's Breath as well. Then, the melee monsters Charge in and chop up the trolls? Just let me know which spells any of you would like to cast prior to the 'plan'. thanks. Off to get the Extended Two Towers, Woohoo!

IC: Untryn fidgeted. these dwarves talked a lot. they should be more free, like mephits....Oh well, perhaps he could teach them a thing or two about proper behavior.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2003)

ooc: as far as Mohgrym is concerned yup.  

if there are trolls that remain standing after the fire barrage and they are all clumped together then he will use a _mass concussion_ for 9d4 20' rad. no save.

if they are not possitioned nicely for the barrage then he use a _temporal concussion_ on the biggest one for 9d6+int damage. you should have the details on that one now.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 20, 2003)

Good plan laddies.  Fergot we had so much firepower.  Uncle Turlough was just trying to help.  But if that’s the plan Uncle Turlough shouldn’t be opening the door then, should he?  Yer gonna need a frontline fighter for that, to protect the spellcasters.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

Duranom sighs, tightening his head strap,'I'll open the blasted door, My Prince. Out o'the way ,_Granfather'_. Duranom grinned, he had taken every opportunity to jibe Turlough about his age ever since Turlough had cuffed him across the ears and called him a _Goodfernuthin Jackanapes!_ for missing a sliding-panel trap back in Stoneworking Training in Temperlain.

Duranom moves forward, finding the catch that opens the Secret Door, ages-old dust falling from the hairline crack of the doorway.
The tunnel beyond looks to have been used recently, actually, though thinking back to the very map that you have, it must have been the Svirfneblin who used it, though why did the door seem so long unused...

Making their way along the winding passage, the Band comes quickly to the other end of the Tunnel, where Mohgrym _manifests_ his Psion. Moments pass and then Mohgrym informs all that 9 Trolls are present in the chamber, though they look girded for War, and not the simple brutes that such usually are. the Trolls wear armor of leather and plate, odd bits of chain,scale and even stone thrown together to make a crude, if effective protection. As well, they have many large hammers and clubs at hand, although a Troll hardly needs a weapon, so vicious are their claws... There are four trolls close enough for a spell to catch, but the others are spread about the Chamber, the closest one some ten feet from the Secret Door.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 20, 2003)

(Assuming Mohgrym relates his findings...)

Skezzketh is slightly surprised by the number of trolls in the room, and the crest on his head drops slightly. Preparing to enter combat by silent prayers to the spirits, he is somewhat distracted by the question how the large number of trolls are supported, but he suspects that they have mainly been fed with prisoners.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 20, 2003)

...


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 20, 2003)

"I shall save my breath for if we really need it." she says as she takes up a position just behind the tanks and readies her swords.

OOC:
Cast Cats Grace before they go in
Call armour


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 20, 2003)

Dup


----------



## silentspace (Nov 20, 2003)

OoC I meant someone else should open the second door, not the first door.    How wide is the corridor?

Trapmaster Turlough slows the group down when he notices the tunnel’s been used.  It’s odd that the tunnel seems used but the door does not.  He searches, looking for traps or other secret doors.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 21, 2003)

OoC: Gotcha on the door. Duranom will open the door into the troll's room.
Untryn (inhis yammering to Stori) relays that this 'Great Orc Warlord' is waging war not only with the Dwarves, but with a Hobgoblin Tribe further in. That is where the Goblin Miners came from, and most likey where most of the Troll food does as well, although occassionally some silly Dwarf happens by...
Wilphe, remind me as to the 'Called' aspect of the armor. what's it do again?

IC:
<Elspeth Dex +4>


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 21, 2003)

OOC:
Called, _Defenders of the Faith_ - Poof, its there, poof its gone.
Called as a standard action, it appears correctly donned at the end of the action

Note:
Only says you can don it that way, doesn't mention how you get rid of it...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 21, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Called, _Defenders of the Faith_ - Poof, its there, poof its gone.
> Called as a standard action, it appears correctly donned at the end of the action
> 
> ...




I'd never payed attention to that option, cool trick for when you get captured etc...

IC: Espleth's armor appears, girding her for battle.


OoC:Anyone else for protections,augmentations etc?


----------



## Jarval (Nov 22, 2003)

"A shame they're not a little more closely grouped, as it make our spells a little less efficient, but I'm sure we'll manage."  Storí stands ready, having already directed Yurgrok's actions once the door is opened.

(*OOC:* Storí's already got his _mage armor_ active (ah, the joys of a 24 hour duration with Extend Spell ), so he's ready to go.)


----------



## Thels (Nov 22, 2003)

"Aye, let's do this." Alembregh whispers, moving close behind Duranom, ready to charge on once Stori and Mohgrym launched their initial aggression.

OOC: I can't remember if the fight against the orcs in town was today or yesterday. If it was yesterday, Alembregh will cast Divine Favor just prior to Duranom opening the door.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 22, 2003)

Trapmaster Turlough will Shillelagh his staff.  (Wand of Shillelagh).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> "Aye, let's do this." Alembregh whispers, moving close behind Duranom, ready to charge on once Stori and Mohgrym launched their initial aggression.
> 
> OOC: I can't remember if the fight against the orcs in town was today or yesterday. If it was yesterday, Alembregh will cast Divine Favor just prior to Duranom opening the door.




It was earlier today,actually.


----------



## Thels (Nov 23, 2003)

OOC: Okay, then he will just wait behind Duranom, until the spellcasters/manifesters did their thing.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

OoC:Map following Post.

Duranom pauses, lookingto the more reckless of the Band, saying 'Remember their Reach, Gentleman and Lady Elspeth...'
Then, his massive muscles taut, he opens the secret door, this being only a mere 5' tall, and too cunningly wrought for thr oafish trolls to have found.

The Trolls look less suprised than you would have hoped. Several <T2,3,4,5,7> must have heard the sound of grating stone and are not caught suprised.

However, Untryn flies overhead, cackling as he spits his _Scorching Ray_ at the closest Troll <T1 hit for 6HP, made his save>.

Yurgrok steps into the room, _Fireballing_ the largest group of Trolls <5 hit for 37,6 and 7 for 18,8 for 37 HP>.

Mohgrym steps in and hits them with a _Concussive Blast_ as well <T5,6,7,8 take 23 HP each,no save>.

Troll <T2> rushes forward, striking at Untryn <hit, 3HP after DR>, causing the little Mephit to yelp in alarm.

Troll <T5> steps forward 5 feet and reaches out, grabbing a screamin Yurgrok <Yuck...both claws hit,Rended, bite, Yurgrok dealt 52 HP, he had 40...Ugh>, the Troll lifting the Orc into theair, tearing one of his arms off and then bting down, decapitating the orc Sorcerer.

Troll <T7> steps forward, intent upon doing the same to Mohgrym (flying), though he only succeeds in hitting with one Claw <9HP>.

_Initiatives _

Turlough 27 (remember, several are still 'flat-footed',T1,6 and 8)
Duranom 25
Stori 22
Trolls 21
Skezzketh 16
Mohgyrm 16
Alembregh 15
Elspeth 15
Rament 14
Untryn 13
Denzenai 13

(Posting Duranom's action, though Turlough goes first).
Duranom moves in, hacking into  T7 <hit,Power Attack, 24 HP damage>.
OoC:It looks a bit clustered, but you foks just need to clear out a few trolls. (M) and (u) shoe flying Combatants. I think that Mohgrym was flying. It isn't really a safety aid, since the trolls are 10' tall and can reach to the ceiling, but it helps with line of sight for your allies. The +4 Dodge vs. Giants saved poor Mohgrym from another 20 Hp of ugliness, Go Dwarves!!!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

Map...

1 Square = 5 feet.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 24, 2003)

Oi them critters'r stinky! 

Turlough takes a five foot step forward to be under Untryn and makes a full, TWF attack against T1 (+11/+11/+6, for 7d6+4 damage)


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2003)

"Damn it Yurgrok, why did you have to get yourself killed?"  Storí looks sadly at the orc's scattered limbs, then takes his revenge on the troll that killed sorcerer, launching an _acid arrow_ at the beast.

"Untryn, stay back, keep out of their reach!  I don't want you dead as well!"  He calls out, making sure to keep himself clear of the fighting.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Turlough moves with a grace and speed that belies the illusion that he is _past his prime_ as joked at by ignorant Dwarf Troopers. Striking the astounded Troll twice < 61 HP total with Sneaks>. The Troll falls to the stone floor.

Stori fires an _Acid Arrow_ into the Troll <T5> before him < 7HP this round>.

_Trolls_

T1: Down at the moment...

T2: This Troll strikes out with a massive hammer at Turlough, missing the dwarf and cracking the flagstones of the floor...

T3: _Charging_up, he takes a swipe at Mohgrym, hitting him with a claw < 15HP>.

T4: Moves up behind T3, swiping at Mohgrym with his club, missing him.

T5: Enraged at the _Acid_ eating away at him, the Troll steps forward, attacking Alembregh , hitting him once < 11HP>.

T6:This Troll steps forward, swinging a hammer at Duranom, missing the Warrior.

T7: This Troll attacks Duranom, missing him as well...

T8: This troll _Charges_ foward at Skezzketh, missing with his massive Club. 

T9 crowds forward, unable to reach the delicious looking Dwarves.

OoC:Man, that reach is nasty. Good thing you Dwarfs have such high ACs vs, Giants.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Map...


----------



## Thels (Nov 25, 2003)

"Today you'll fall by the might of a dwarven prince!" Alembregh yells as he engages the Troll (5) that just struck him, wielding his axe in both hands.

OOC: Power Attacking for 4.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2003)

(Which of the trolls is unable to reach us? You said T9, but the map suggests T6. T9 seems to stand right next to Skezzketh?)

Skezzketh performs a flurry with his unarmed attacks against the nearest troll.


----------



## Xael (Nov 25, 2003)

Denzenai attacks the nearest troll, preferably with flurry. 

OOC: My internet connection has been dead for couple of days.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

OOC As a rogue, I must say I love being with two monks!  Flank and spank city!


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 26, 2003)

"Duranom, step back towards the wall to stop that big ugly on on our right flank from cutting us off from the rest.  I should be able to blast all these abominations." Mohgrym says pointing to the troll (#5) who is moving in on their flank.  He will then wait till Duranom has a chance to follow through before falling back above him and then laying waste.









*OOC:*


Hold action till Duranom can go. Then both 5ft step down so that we are between A and #5.  Then drop another _mass concussion_ back somewhere behind #4 (defensively).  I should be able to catch all of #3-8 in the blast safely I think.  concentration 17 (defensive manifest DC 19).  9d4, 20' radius, no save.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 26, 2003)

Alarmed at the sudden press of combat, Storí carefully moves back towards the doorway, being sure to keep clear of the long arms of the trolls.


(*OOC:* Moving back towards the doorway, making sure not to provoke any AoO.  If he can, Storí will fire off a _magic missile_ at a troll, but he'll make sure that he's out of reach first.)


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

OoC:My mistake, #8 is the one that is too far to attack, Honestly, he could bat at a Dwarf with a big club, but that's a whole lot of trollfelesh in a small space, and since they are suppossed to occupy a large area, i think that he would be unable to get in there. 

Turlough 27
Duranom 25
Stori 22
Trolls 21
Skezzketh 16
Mohgyrm 16
Alembregh 15
Elspeth 15
Rament 14
Untryn 13
Denzenai 13

Skezzketh slams T9 <22HP> with a flurry of blows (all 3 hit).

Mohgrym _holds_.

Alembregh slams the Axe of temperlain into his opponant <26HP>, dropping him to the ground.

Elspeth attacks the troll before her for <21 HP>.

Rament casts _Spiritual Weapon_ of T6, a hammer of force appearing and smashing it <12HP>.

Untryn spits Flame upon the closest troll  <T2 hit for 3 Fire damage>.

Denzenai steps up beside Elspeth, using his _Flurry_ attack on T9 <18 HP>.

_Round Two_


Turlough smacks the Troll behind him`<21>, causing looks of suprise from Elspeth and the Monks, before reversing and smacking the other nearby Troll <T2 hit for 7>.

Duranom, heeding his the call of his ally, slashes at his enemy, hitting and dropping it <T7 hit for 14HP>, then slashing at the other Troll closest, sending it sprawling back to the ground as well, laughing all the while<T6 critted for 28HP,dropped>. 'What sport, eh Lads!?!'[/COLOR he yells at Mohgrym and Alembregh.Then,he falls back 5 feet.

Mohgrym, having waited for this oment, casts (defensively) his _Concussive Blast_, catching several Trolls <3,4,7,8, hit for 26HP>,dropping them to the floor with a massive trio of _Thuds_.
OoC:5 and 6 were further forward than on the map by a bit. Poor Trolls...)

Stori slamming the nearest troll with his _Magic Missile_ <T3 hit for 17 HP>.

The Troll <T2> nearest to the main group of Companions, a fearless and idiotic brute roars and attacks Turlough, hitting once <8HP,bite>.

T3 moves in, slashing at Mohgrym , missing him with all of it's attacks.

The last Troll <T4> roars and moves forward a few feet, trying to smash Duranom with it's huge hammer, the weapon slamming the ground and breaking, the head falling to the floor.(I rolled a '1'. just being a bit Heroic, as the bad guys weapons always break...).

Skezzketh  moves up, hitting the troll facing Turlough <14HP>.


<Mohgyrm now on 25 of the following round...>

Alembregh slashes at the Troll that just tried to turn his Companion to pate,hitting it twice <44HP after PA 4 as round before>. This troll goes belly up as well...

Elspeth _Charges_ the troll Skezzketh and Turlough battle,hitting it with a deep stab of her longsword <Crit,21 HP>

Rament directs the _Spiritual Waraxe_ at the Troll besetting Mohgrym <1 hit for 12 HP>.

Untryn spits fire at the Troll before him again  <5 HP fire>.

Denzenai finishes this Troll, _Flurrying_ <20 HP, downed Troll#2>.

_Round Three_

Turlough is up, with one Troll standing...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Map for R3

Reds are at Neg HP, obviously. Ack...#2 should be a red one, I erased the black and didn't replace it. No Big Deal...

You guys dish out a lot of damage as a group.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 26, 2003)

Seeing just the one left stading, Mohgrym will back off a bit out of range and draw his Dorje of Psionic Weapon.  Then he will use it on his silver dagger to make the dagger _flaming_.  Intending to use it to destroy one of those on the ground with it next round. "What sport indeed." He says, joining in Duranom's jest, laughing at the trolls as they fall.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 26, 2003)

Turlough tumbles about to flank and sneak attack.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 26, 2003)

Elspeth checks around her, "Anybody hurting?", if she doesn't she anyone who looks like they are about to drop she will move to the last troll left standing (3) and seek to finish him off.
    If that gets put down before she can do it she'll get her Everburning Torch out and start finishing off the trolls.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 26, 2003)

Skezzketh tumbles towards the last standing troll to strike him and help Turlough flank.

(In the unlikely case he still stands when my turn is up.  Otherwise, he'll help keeping those who are not dead yet down until they can be fired.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 26, 2003)

Grr...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Turlough tumbles around the side of the Troll  and smacks him with his staff right between the legs (ahem) <26HP>,dropping it.


Duranom quickly upends a vial of oil on a troll head and rament begins doing the same (while directing the _Spiritual Waraxe_ to slash at any troll that he sees starting to rise. Untryn goes from troll to troll, after Duranom (and everyone else with a bladed weapon), firing the headless stumps
 (a neat Coup-de-Grace trick).

There is another chamber North as well as a doorway West that has a large (closed) door. It takes the Companions a few moments to finish off the trolls, Stori's acid still fizzling away at one, the Mephit gleefully spitting fire on every troll in the place (and 'swimming' through the larger blazes, recovering his few lost HPs).

OoC:What next,folks?


----------



## Thels (Nov 27, 2003)

"Aye lads, nice work! Though I doubt this went unnoticed. Everyone stay focussed." Alembregh speaks as he looks over the trolls. If he notes all of them taken care off, he'll focus on the available entrances and his companions.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 27, 2003)

Elspeth moves to cover the western door, waiting to see if there is any reaction, "Turlogh? Someone? Want to check if they've anything lying around? Mohgrym, want to do your seeing through walls trick?". She's already ready to move on and keep the impetus up , but ready to cover so nothing get's missed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 27, 2003)

Mohgrym will indeed take Elspeth's advice and take a peak (manifest _clairvoyance_) out the western door to see if anything is coming to check on this room.  He will reveal his findings and also adds, "Looking at the map.  It would appear that this wing is for the most part empty.  Let us hope it is still that way.  Our next big obstacle would appear to be these trolls and hill giants here.  While this is incredible fun I dont know how much more I can keep the blasting up." After scouting out the corridor and revealing his findings, Mohgrym will pull out his dorje of _body adjustment_ and heal himself.









*OOC:*


Status update: 42 kills; 62pp used out of 74 (another 29pp in feats); 24dmg out of 80hp total.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 27, 2003)

Turlough appraises the trolls' gear.  Then he'll go scout and search all the rooms if the others don't mind waiting a few minutes.  Otherwise, he's ready to move on.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 27, 2003)

OoC:As a Note, remember that the Svirfneblin didn'tsay that the other rooms were empty, they just didn't note dwellings of trolls etc in them when they made the map. Just stay on your toes...


IC: Elspeth,Duranom and Mohgrym (and a few others, I assume) head to the western door, while Turlough,Rament and the rest have a look in the other rooms. The trolls themselves don't carry anything of note, as far as loot goes, wearing a hodge podge of thrown together armor and using crude clubs or huge warhammers har too large for any of you (and not of the best quality).

The room jus to the North seems to be a repository for their larder and their treasure, as there are piles of furs,broken boxes containing dried meat,barrels of water (tepid and a bit oily) as well as a large strongbox (unlocked and untrapped, Turlough determines) containing a large pile of coins, mostly gold, as well as a few jewels and other items of value (cups,plates,silvercombs etc...) Turlough's rough estimate is 10 to 15 thousand Gold Crowns in various denominations and items.

Mohgrym's _Clairvoyance_ shows that the Hallway outside is clear of any enemies...


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 27, 2003)

"Half of us peel right and check the two rooms to the North, the rest hold the corridor. Does that sound like an acceptable plan my Prince?". Elspeth looks at the door, can it be barred or locked if they need to retreat inside?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 27, 2003)

"The hallway iss empty? That iss surprising..."
Upon hearing Elspeth's suggestion, Skezzketh adds: "If we check out the two northern roomss, I would like to take part in it."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2003)

"If at all possible I would like to rest about 10 minutes or so.  My daily meditation requires some time to access my reserve energy.  So with Elspeth's plan I will join the team holding the corridor.  If at any time it is necessary to wake me from my revery you have only to nudge me and I will be ready for battle."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 28, 2003)

A'right laddies, follow along then!  Keep back a bit though, eh?

Trapmaster Turlough starts scouting down the corridor, occasionally turning back and making exaggerated hushing motions to the others.


----------



## Thels (Nov 29, 2003)

"*Only Duranom, Mohgrym and Rament hold the corridor, the rest of us will check upon the rooms.* If there's no resistance, most of us will be back right away. If there is, we are better off with a few more. Let's get this over with quickly, shall we lads? Alembregh smiles at the others as he follows at a short distance behind the trapmaster.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 30, 2003)

OoC:So, out West...the room across the hall directly West, or north. Once North, the left or right room? Man, I usually number everything and such, but I liked the look of this Map. next time I'll number it,sorry folks.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 30, 2003)

Elspeth soundlessly points to the door to the north and right room and then makes a sweeping gesture to the left, then she takes up a position ready to go in.


----------



## Thels (Nov 30, 2003)

OOC: We checked the north room already, right? We all move west into the corridor. Duranom, Mohgrym and Rament hold guard there while the rest moves north and checks the east and west rooms respectively. We will ignore the room directly opposite of the troll room for now. That's the plan I think.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 30, 2003)

OoC:Actually, you cleared the chamber directly North of the trolls, the one connected to their room...this new Map should do the trick and get us rocking again...


----------



## Thels (Nov 30, 2003)

OOC: We check 1 and 2 respectively, while Mohgrym, Duranom and Rament hold guard in the corridor between 3 and Trolls


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 1, 2003)

Mohgrym nods before they open the door to the corridor.  He will stay with Duranom and Rament to hold the hallway.  Given the nature of our exploration, he thinks twice about meditating and will remain vigilant in his guard duty.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 1, 2003)

Elspeth is atanding at the door, ready to be at the front when they go through, rather conscious that she hasn't taken a hit yet and while happy to take her turn in harms way mentally entering a defensive mindset.

OOC: Using full Expertise (5).


----------



## Uriel (Dec 2, 2003)

Moving North into the corridor, the bulk of the Band moves, while Duranom,Mohgrym and rament hold the door and watch the area just West of where the Trolls were.

Alembregh,Elspeth and Skezzketh are at the Eastern door, while Denzenai,Turlough,Stori and Untryn guard the Western Door.

Elspeth hears nothing at the door of the Eastern side of the Passage (#1).

Likewise, Turlough hears naught at the other door either.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 2, 2003)

Skezzketh signals that he is ready.


----------



## Thels (Dec 2, 2003)

"Go ahead, lady Elspeth.", Alembregh whispers, holding his axe in both hands, ready to move in.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 2, 2003)

Elspeth's hand rests on the door handle, pulse rate buidling as she forces herself to mouth off slowly, "One...two...three." and then opens the door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 2, 2003)

Keeping a weary eye out, Mohgrym watches from his position down the corridor as Elspeth opens the door.

[ooc: I will be away till the 9th. autopilot please.  In big combats - mass concussion (max 3 more), any thing else crossbow from flying position.]


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Keeping a weary eye out, Mohgrym watches from his position down the corridor as Elspeth opens the door.
> 
> [ooc: I will be away till the 9th. autopilot please.  In big combats - mass concussion (max 3 more), any thing else crossbow from flying position.]




OoC:Gotcha. I will be away from the 11th to the 15th myself, at GenconWest in Anaheim,Ca.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

Openingthe door, Elspeth is assailed by a foul stench, a reek of the Charnal House...<Elspeth fails a Fort save,Alembregh and Skezzketh make theirs,Elspeth down and retching>.
Within this dark chamber are piles of offal and remains of victims long past killed.
A garbage or a larder for the more depraved is hard to tell, as there are piles of rotting meat and bone everywhere. The only movement a horde of buzzing flies...
Skezzketh pulls the door shut, gagging a bit himself, wondering at the barbarity of these Beasts.
Elspeth recovers after a moment, though that smell will stay with her for weeks.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 3, 2003)

"Krk. Ochput.", Elspeth forces herself to breathe slower, "There are things I don't need to know about," she totters down the corridor back to where Duranom et al are standing guard in search of fresh air


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 4, 2003)

"Horrible..." Despite the shock about the contents of the room, Skezzketh will stay a bit to see the other room, hoping it to be less offensive.


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

_Hideous! Though I wonder... is this just a 'garbage' dump heap, or is there more to it?_ Grabbing Gorm Gulthyn's sumbol, Alembregh concentrates and wonders if there are certain Evil links to the abomination beyond the door.

OOC: I completely forgot that Alembregh had Detect Evil, even though I use it a lot for the other 2 paladins I play on ENWorld  Expect me to use it a lot more from now on


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> _Hideous! Though I wonder... is this just a 'garbage' dump heap, or is there more to it?_ Grabbing Gorm Gulthyn's sumbol, Alembregh concentrates and wonders if there are certain Evil links to the abomination beyond the door.
> 
> OOC: I completely forgot that Alembregh had Detect Evil, even though I use it a lot for the other 2 paladins I play on ENWorld  Expect me to use it a lot more from now on




OoC:No _Evil_ detected in the chamber of gorey bits...
off-Topic:Thels, check your email


----------



## Thels (Dec 8, 2003)

"Oke, lads. Let me check before we move in, will you." Alembregh says as he walks over to the others, concentrating his Detect Evil power through the door.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> "Oke, lads. Let me check before we move in, will you." Alembregh says as he walks over to the others, concentrating his Detect Evil power through the door.




Alembregh detects no Vile Presense behind the door...


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

Mohgrym waits patiently while the others check the rooms.  He is relieved that he was not with them to witness the room when the scent of it wafts past his nose. He turns to look back towards the corridor to the south, conscious of the smell now travelling in that direction.

[ooc: im back ]


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

"I don't sense anything, but that doesn't mean there's nothing there. Ready yourselves, lads." Alembregh whispers, just prior to opening the door.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2003)

Storí moves to stand with the Prince.  He keeps his crossbow handy, ready for whatever the room may contain.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

OoC:Off to Gencon West until Monday, manI have been saying that in a lot of posts..

IC

Opening the door, Trapmaster Turlough finds it locked (though he picks it easily), and untrapped.

Inside is a chamber that seems to serve as a cast-offs room for anything that the Orcs and their ilk have no use for, dwarf stone furniture,smashed mirrors,other objects of art (mostly destroyed now...).
there is a breeze coming from somewhere up high, and a cleft can be seen, remains of an Earthquake long past, perhaps...There is no movement withing the chamber.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2003)

Mohgrym waits silently at his post.

[ooc: wb Uriel.  sounds like you had fun]


----------



## silentspace (Dec 16, 2003)

Turlough moves into the room, searching for the source of the breeze and seeing if there's a way up into the cleft.  He'll also look through the cast-offs for anything good.

Any of you lads want to Detect Magic on this pile 'ere?


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 16, 2003)

Elspeth waits guarding the rear, having just about collected herself but still feeling a bit queasy.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 16, 2003)

Rament will cast Detect Magic.

OOC:  Do you want an updated spell list?

GE


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

OoC:An updated spelllist would be great.I will have Skezzketh go back to the Portal now, we can say that he brings loot and news to those back at the Inn...mattbajda's character will enter shortly.

IC

Rament moves forward with Turlough, casting his _Detect Magic_.

Amongst the chamber a few faint eminations call fort to him, though these are lost and covered amidst the detritus of the chamber.

Turlough cautiously makes his way in, eyes and ears keen for any sign of danger.
Spotting several weapons as well as a few packs and piles of gear, Turlough can clearly see what may have been an improvised camp in this chamber. There is no sign of any folk that may have used the place as such.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 17, 2003)

Unless Rament can find out more about the magic he detects, Turlough will ignore the emanations.  (OOC Did someone take the loot from the other room?  I figured someone must have a bag of holding or some such).  

Turlough studies the campsite, trying to determine what/who camped here, how many, how recently, and anything else he can.  Then he looks up to study the cleft.  Can creatures fit through it?  Does the breeze coming through it smell like fresh, outside air, or something different?

If there's nothing else, he's ready to move on.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2003)

Turlough examines the campsite and notices several things. There are a few bolts and arrows scattered around, as well as a few with matching fletching in object aroun the area, as if those who were here had shot at something.
A closer look leaves the trapmaster with the nagging feeling that this was no campsite at all, but perhaps where some unfortunate souls had dropped gear, perhaps as they fled something...

<Ack, '1' on TT's Spot>.

Rament,Alembregh and Stori recoli in horror as they see amassive _Shadow_ detach with lightning speed from the wall and hurl itself upon the Trapmaster.
The thing resembles a huge Spider, though it looks to be made of the very shadows itself.

_Round One _

The Spider rushes up behind Turlough. locking it's massive clawed feet down upon the dwarf, it's gleaming fangs missing him by inches.
 <4 hits,15,16,15,14 HP=60 in total,thank the gods it missed with it's bite Turlough is Grappled>. For the briefest moment, the Spider and Turlough shimmer, taking on a non-solid form and in that briefest moment, Turlough sees
a horrific realm of webs and dissicated husks and he knows that where this arachnid leads, there shall be no return.

Turlough 15

_Round Two_

Alembregh 19
Stori 18
Monster 17
Turlough 15
Rament 6


OoC: Turlough wasn't caught flat-footed due to his rogue levels, but the others see the thing only after it (and Turlough) acts.Turlough made his save against whatever the Spider was trying to do to him/wherever it was trying to take him...this round anyways.
The melee is 30' away, there are objects making charges impossible, but the spider can be seen clearly above the wreckage,as it is _Huge_.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2003)

Shouting out a powerful phrase, Storí tries to inflict a _Dimensional Anchor_ on the spider.

"To arms, lads, to arms!  A beast's got ahold of the Trapmaster!"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 17, 2003)

Even as the end draws near, Trapmaster Turlough can't help but wonder at how well this gigantic beast hid itself!  Truly, a remarkable beast this was.  "Oi Duranom! See how well the spider laid it's trap?  That's what I've been trying to teach you to do all these years, ye good fer nothin' jackanapes!"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 17, 2003)

If the Trapmaster is still alive on his initiative, he'll activate his boots of speed and do his best to escape the grapple and tumble out of there.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> If the Trapmaster is still alive on his initiative, he'll activate his boots of speed and do his best to escape the grapple and tumble out of there.




<Grapple total of 39,Turlough's Escape Artist total of 16...ack! Caught like a fly in a spider..er, never mind.>

_Round Two_

Waiting on Alembregh...


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 18, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Shouting out a powerful phrase, Storí tries to inflict a _Dimensional Anchor_ on the spider.
> 
> "To arms, lads, to arms!  A beast's got ahold of the Trapmaster!"




"I think our cover just got blown, expect some of the locals." Elspeth leaves the covering group and runs back to rejoin the exploration party sword in hand.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 18, 2003)

Mohgrym glances in the direction of the others, but he knows his place is at the rearguard unless called for.  He hopes to himself that the sounds do not ring too far down this stone corridor.


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

"*Hang on, Turlough!*" Alembregh runs at the spider, with the intention of letting it feel the impact of the Axe of Temperlain.

OOC: Two-Handed fighting, powerattacking for 4 in the 1st round and for 2 in the later rounds.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 18, 2003)

Rament Runs to the Trapmaster's side and channels his healing energy into the wounds.
(Cure Critical Wounds)

GE


----------



## Uriel (Dec 19, 2003)

Alembregh moves forwards < too far for a base move, not an unimpeded line for a charge, alas...,setting himself up for to be able to attack next action> and perpares to attack the Spider.

Stori casts his _Dimensional Anchor_ upon the thing.

The Spider, having secured it's prey, attempts to bite it in order to cease it's struggling, though it fails to score a hit.Then, thinking that it's meal would be enjoyed better _elsewhere_, it attempts to once more _leave_. finding itself unable to do so...

Turlough struggles once more to escape, finding hilself held fast.

Rament rushes forward <taking 10 HP from an Aof Op>, managing to cast a healing spell upon poor Turlough <Healed 31HP>.

The others in the hallway (those close anyways) may now act.

OoC:You all know where you are, feel free to do whatever your character would like to in the situation. Full Initiative to follow.

Svirfneblin 22
Duranom 20
Alembregh 19
Stori 18
Mohgrym 18
_Spider_ 17
Turlough 15
Denzenai 12
Elspeth 13
Rament 6

OoC:If I forgot anyone, let me know...

IC
Elspeth, having moved back down the lines, sees a shape appear out of nowhere in thehallway. Thinking it an enemy, she relaxes when she realizes that it is, in fact, a Svirfneblin...

OoC: Enter mathewbajda's character.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 20, 2003)

*straight gnomin'*

you don't have much time to make a full inspection of this deep gnome as he approaches rather swiftly in from the rear and states. 

" ready yourselves for you are going to have more company here in a moment. there is a triad of hill giants coming, closely followed by about 6 trolls and over 2 score of orcs. i can help you cover the rear, but if you have a spellcaster of some sort, it would be wise to them him back here as well."  

with that said,  the svirfniblin moves off to a more advantageous spot for a surprise attack. 

(OOC: the gnome 'name not yet reveled i guess' will try to hide in shadows/move silently into a spat that will put him in a decent spot for a sneak attack, trying to be aware that if there a spell caster in the party of dwarves and the like that he will not get blasted. i.e. fireballs or lightning.)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 20, 2003)

Rament calmly raises his voice: "Can someone wall that passage off to stop the group that is coming?"

He will spontaneously cast another CCW on the Trapmaster (Discern Lies and Divination have been lost to healing)

GE


----------



## Thels (Dec 20, 2003)

OOC: You forgot Skezzketh I think. Or is he already out of the picture? Mmh, maybe we get to see a Dwarven Defender in full action now 

"That sounded like a gnome! What's it doing here? Let's wrap this up quickly, lads. We need to see what's going on!" Alembregh states, pressing his attack on the Spider.

OOC: Powerattacking for 4.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 20, 2003)

Mohgrym watches the corridor down which the gnome appeared, ready to blast away with a _mass concussion_ once they have appeared.  He hangs back hovering above the exit door. To the gnome he says, "You bring grim tidings little friend, thank you for the warning."


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 20, 2003)

OOC:
Is Untyn still around?
How far is it to the South-East junction by room 3?

IC:
    Elspeth turns to the gnome, listening to Rament's and the Prince's shouts they seem to be in control, "Hello there, how long 'til they get here?" She's listening for sound coming up the corridor - if company isn't immenent she will pop down to the corner and act as picket.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 22, 2003)

"I create a wall, but there's only a choice between fire and ice."  Storí states.  "Which do you want?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2003)

OoC:Stupid SF Blackout happened as I was updating this game last night. Sorry, folks...
Untryn is nearest Duranom,Denzenai,Elspeth and Mohgrym (and the new Svirfneblin).
The Gnomes estimate is that the Giants are closest and will arrive in perhaps a few rounds time (let's say 5 rounds). The Trolls are behind and the Orcs are further back still.
Skezzketh zipped back to the Portal (and into NPC status) until such time as KO returns, replaced by the Svirfneblin.
I think Stori is discussing tactics against the Giants, and he's still trying to save Turlough,actually...

IC
_The Spider Battle_

Alembregh steps in, smashing into the Spider with two solid blows <52 HP on 2 hits>. The Spider hisses a shrill shriek,like a tea-kettle left to overflow and recoils a bit from the Dwarf-Prince.

Stori 18 ....

Spider 17
Turlough 15
Rament 6


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 22, 2003)

Elspeth looks at her immediate companions, realizes that her rightful place is at the front of the line and steps up next to Duranom, "We can't get cut off from the troll room. That's our way out if we don't have time to teleport. Does someone want to cover the west door? If we give the first wave a bloody nose when they stick their heads round the corner they might be smart enough to try and flank us." A spell shimmers into life around her and she draws her longsword and takes up a defensive stance.

OOC:
     <Cast cat's grace for +1 AC. Using full expertise for +5 AC/ -5 to hit. Attacking with long sword only.>


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 22, 2003)

"Gah your right, Elspeth.  I'll take aim on the first thing that comes around the corner, after that I will try to remove the big opponents, but someone should block that door."  Mohgrym says taking in the situation.  Preparing for combat, he concentrates momentarily on his psicrystal as he is sheathed in a blurry white shadow (_slow light_).  

[ooc. manifest _slow light_ using a power point from psicrystal.]


----------



## Jarval (Dec 23, 2003)

"I would suggest that now is perhaps the time to retreat.  I can create a wall to slow our pursuers, then teleport us back to the surface.  If we could return in the morrow, I would be better prepared for an expedition such as this."  Storí waits for an answer from his companions before taking any action.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 23, 2003)

*the recall*

after hearing the words of the group "the gnome" decides to rethink his plan. 

" if you are to make a wall and escape these halls, you must act fast.  tthe over sized vermin that plagues this place will arrive in no more than  few minutes if that. i did not have enough time to track their movements as i wanted tp warn your party with enough time to react.  hill giants are not the toughest of the giant races, but if your party is weakened, then it may be wise to withdraw. if you do wish to fight know that i will be here to help. nothing pleases me better than th sound of my blades severing a giants hamstring."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 24, 2003)

"Prince, Shall we stay and fight or retreat and return with greater fury?"

GE


----------



## silentspace (Dec 25, 2003)

Turlough will continue to try to break the grapple (as if there was anything else he could do!)


----------



## Thels (Dec 27, 2003)

Alembregh will do his best to take out the Spider. "Hang in there, Turlough!"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2003)

OoC:Sorry folks, we are waitng on Stori to pull a rabbit out of his hat before the Spider bites Turlough again...
Do those in the hallway have a plan regarding the approaching Giants that the Svirfneblin has mentioned?

I'll throw together a Map in a moment (within the hour).


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 30, 2003)

*thinkin' of a master plan*

sort of occ: the as yet to be named Gnome has the intent that he will hide out in the shadows and plan a rear sneak attack if the opportunity presents itself. that is is if the party does not wish to fend off the attack.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

OoC
Map for Clarity...

Tk is Terrick, the Svirfneblin, btw...

Man, I had to erase part of my cool 'water melon looking' spider for the numbering...


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 30, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC
> Man, I had to erase part of my cool 'water melon looking' spider for the numbering...




OOC:
    Oh damn, its no ordinary spider. It's a spider with the "Cool" and "Water Melon Looking" Templates.

   And I think the plan is "hold them off while the detached group deal with the spider and then take stock - either press the attack in full force or do a fighting retreat into the troll room and then the corridor and teleport from (relative) safety there.
    Elspeth is keeping her breath back to cover the retreat, or if an opportunuity too good to pass comes up.

   Is D Duranom or Denzenei - as both have initiatives but only seems to be on the map?

IC:

    Elspeth will move to the L16 and take up a defensive position as previously indicated - judging that far enough foward to guard the way out and far enough back to not get hit by Mohgryrm's blasts.
    She's expecting Duranom to come along side her and hold the line.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 30, 2003)

Elspth cuts into the silence, stealth is irrelevent now and aims her comments at Stori, "Just concentrate on Turlogh. We can hold the line in the meantime."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Elspth cuts into the silence, stealth is irrelevent now and aims her comments at Stori, "Just concentrate on Turlogh. We can hold the line in the meantime."



D was Denzenai (though it's sure been awhile since I've seen Xael post....Duranom will be Du, I'll edit him in...

Edit: Duranom is in d-9 in the spider room.
I'll try again in the morning...


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 31, 2003)

*sneaky little guy*

terrick hums and nods. he moves to the door of room 3 and enters (pick locks), in hopes to thwart an attack on 2 fronts. if the room checks out in terms of safty, terrick moves into position N-15 (hide in shadows). Terrick's next actions will come in the next rounds. i dont want to get too far ahead.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2003)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> desperate times call for desperate measures. terrick grunts and nods. he moves to the door of room 3  and enters (pick locks), in hopes to thwart an attack on 2 fronts. if the room checks out in terms of safty, terrick moves into position N-15 (hide in shadows). the next rounds of combat will follow.




Finding the lock an easy thing to deal with, terrick opens the door and is then completely suprised when a massive sheet of frost and sleet explodes from the room <failed Ref save '1', sorry Terrick, 38HP of damage.Stoopid Cold traps...).


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 31, 2003)

Seeing Terrick hurt, Mohgrym grabs his dorje (wand) and uses it to manifest _body adjustment_ on the gnome.  He also tries to see into the room, if Terrick managed to open the door a bit before getting blasted.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 31, 2003)

*hmm...*



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Finding the lock an easy thing to deal with, terrick opens the door and is then completely suprised when a massive sheet of frost and sleet explodes from the room <failed Ref save '1', sorry Terrick, 38HP of damage.Stoopid Cold traps...).












*OOC:*


 would uncanny dodge or eveasion come into play here? i was just wondering since i was caught a bit by surprise. i cant remember if the spell that hit me is dodgable or not in this case...

ps. Gnomes on Dire Bats is going to be a song in the new Funeral Diner concept album...


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 31, 2003)

"Pothoc terunt!", Elspeth resorts to Draconic in her exasperation.
    She steps back to try to cover both angles (5' step to J17)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2003)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> would uncanny dodge or eveasion come into play here? i was just wondering since i was caught a bit by surprise. i cant remember if the spell that hit me is dodgable or not in this case...
> ...











*OOC:*




OoC: Yes, Evasion came into play. However, as i told you on the phone, you rolled a '1'. 
Evasion works if you make your save, as we will see in just a moment...

IC

Mohgrym moves forward, using his _Dorje_ on the Gnome, who grabs the Dwarf and attempts to throw him sideways,suddenly...perhaps he saw something.

Mohgrym is hit <half damage,16HP> by a second blast of Cold, while Terrick is unharmed <made the Evasion this time>.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 31, 2003)

*fire and ice*

Terricks moves to the side of the doorway and pulls a flask from his back pack. It seems curious that a tindertwig is fastened to the top of the flask. Terrick lights the tinder twig and  throws the flask around the corner into the room. If he has seen something, the fire shouldnt blow the cover of the group. 









*OOC:*


 i am hopping to have the flask hit the floor 10' in from the doorway. if i can get a bearing on where i think i saw the blast come from, then i will aim for that more or less. a ground cover spray effect type thing.

that is, if initiative has not come into play at this point in time.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 1, 2004)

(*OOC:* Sorry about the delay.  I've been away for the last few days and haven't been able to get on-line.  I'll post Storí's action tomorrow morning/afternoon, and we should be able to get things moving again.)


----------



## Thels (Jan 1, 2004)

OOC: Wasn't Duranom one of the 3 that started at the crossing to guard?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 1, 2004)

Lacking any other options, Storí quickly invokes his final prepared _magic missile_ at the spider, praying that it might do enough to save the Trapmaster.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2004)

OoC:Trying to sort this out...Yes, Duranom is in the hall, Denzenai is in the room, my mistake.

_To Save a Trapmaster_

Stori casts his spell ,the missiles streaking unerringly (17HP) t strike the giant Arachnid.

The Spider, realizing that it's chance to spirit away a tasty morsel were gone, breaks <A-of-Ops from Turlough (7HP),Alembregh(crit for 44HP),Rament (14HP) from the melee, scrambling back up it's line into the crevasse above.
The Trapmaster is freed...

OoC:I have Turlough down 29 HP.

_A Cold Day in the Hallway _
OoC:I have Terrick down 38 HP and Mohgrym down 16 HP

IC

Elspeth 18
Terrick 17
Mohgrym 13
Untryn 12
Duranom 10

OoC:New Map coming soon.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 2, 2004)

*smokin' out!*









*OOC:*


 Terrick is still planning his action from a few posts ago.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 2, 2004)

Mohgrym will try to heal Terrick again, once his makeshift bomb has been tossed in.  "What was that.  Watch out little friend." He says, still a little numb from the blast.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 2, 2004)

*special surprise*

 "I believe there is more than just dust and cobwebs in that room," Terrick says as he wipes his brow with the back of his sleeve.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2004)

"Your Highness, I think we should leave.  I run low on magics to aid our cause, and many of our number are hurt."  Storí says quietly to Alembregh.  "I can have us all back to either the gate or the city square within a matter of moments, if you wish."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2004)

Terrick hurls his flask into the doorway, a gout of flame and smoke pouring forth.

Elspeth has taken up a defensive position and Mohgrym and Denzenai are close at hand.(Having moved monk-Quick out into the hallway).
Untryn flies nearby, _tsking_ and then saying [COLOR=orange=Uh-oh...bad=Big-Men come..'[/COLOR]
Looking down the hall to the West, Mohgrym and terrick 9and Elspeth) can see a pair of Hill Giants, who have just stepped into the Hall and are glaring down at them.
OoC:ENWorld isnt letting me add a map...ll try later.
The Giants are in O-2 and Q-2.
Please re-indicate where you folks are.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 6, 2004)

Mohgrym hopes he managed to heal Terrick, but now is no longer the time.  He moves back and up a bit so he has a commanding view of the hallway and tries to remain behind as much cover from the corner as he can.  Then concentrates on the first giant (O-2) and manifests _mind thrust_ causing a ray of brilliant white energy to leap forward from his forehead and envelop the giant's massive head.

"I think it may be time to consider a retreat.  How are the others faring?"

[ooc: mind thurst O-2.  1d4+5 Int penalty, no save, ranged touch attack +14, lasts 10 minutes.]


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 6, 2004)

Elspeth looks at Duranom as Mohgrym moves foward, what with the gnome opening doors and the psion pushing to the front they were getting spread rather thin. The sound of struggle from the Prince's party had died down, so they would be back with us soon. The gnome was dealing with whatever he'd disturbed in the ice room and would get some support soon anyway. 
"Well I think he might need some help dealing with locals,  she said, looking at Mohgrym

OOC:
Elspeth was at J-17, hopefully shoulder to shoulder with Duranom. However, she will move up to cover Mohgrym if Duranom is ready to go with her and hold a line on the "16" column with herself at 0 16.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 6, 2004)

*rough and tumble*

Terrick i believe is in K-16. 

Terrick takes his heated signal mirror out of his pack and uses it to peek around the corner and into room 3 to see what is assailing the group and if it is coming out.  reguardless of Terrick with withdraw his blades and get ready for battle.

[occ] i am guessing this is all i have time for, so i will leave it at that.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 7, 2004)

Trapmaster Turlough swipes at the retreating spider in frustration.  "Woo Alembregh!  That was a good smack you gave that eight legged freak!  What's that noise, more spiders?"
Turlough heads towards the sounds of battle.

[I think Turlough was bitten.  If so, he'll take an antitoxin]


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> [I think Turlough was bitten.  If so, he'll take an antitoxin]




Gotcha.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 11, 2004)

*holy holy holy holy holy*

terrick wonders what his brother has seen in this group. they do seem to be a hodgepodge cast of people, but maybe that is what put the spark in his brother's eye. whatever it was, this battle will definately give terrick a view of their fighting prowess. terrick shakes his head and gets back to task at hand. finding out who or what is blasting from around the doorway


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2004)

OoC:I think that there was some confusion...I had Terrick and Mohgrym at the southern entrance to Room 3. No problem, as they could have moved down and ducked around the corner to see the giants.The Giant remain in the southern corridor, heading your way. This means that the others will be able to get into the hallway from the spider room as well...Alembregh,Rament and Turlough,please indicate where you are on the Map.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Then concentrates on the first giant (O-2) and manifests _mind thrust_ causing a ray of brilliant white energy to leap forward from his forehead and envelop the giant's massive head.
> 
> "I think it may be time to consider a retreat.  How are the others faring?"
> 
> [ooc: mind thurst O-2.  1d4+5 Int penalty, no save, ranged touch attack +14, lasts 10 minutes.]




OoC:I took the Healing into account.Mind Thrust saysthat he gets a Will Save,btw PsHB pg 44. Unless it has been eratted,what's the DC?.

IC
Mohgrym pops his head around the corner, firing off his Psion, watching as it hit the nearest Giant, who hesitates, looking confused,the roars and moves forwards(subject to change based on the MT DC.
The other Giant snarls and hurls a rock at Mohgrym, missing what would have surely been a horrendous hit due to Mohgrym's _Psion_ defenses.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2004)

Updated Map...


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 12, 2004)

OOC:
    Elspeth should either be at or moving to J17 or O16 depending on where in events the map relates too


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 12, 2004)

ooc: Mind Thrust is a power in Malhavoc's Mindscapes, I think I emailed you full details on it and the other powers I took from other sources, lemme know if you need it again.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2004)

Storí dashes out into the corridor, and weaves the magic to erect a _wall of ice_ across the passageway, hopefully delaying the giants somewhat.

"With a little luck that'll give us time to escape or plan as we need.  Which are we to do, flee or fight?  I need to know, and quickly!"


(Using his empty 4th level spell slot to cast _Wall of Ice_ from the Arcane Order spell pool.  Forming the wall so it runs from the upper left corner of O16 to the lower right corner of Q19, making sure to keep Mohgrym on the dwarven side of the wall.)


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 13, 2004)

*right spot*









*OOC:*


 You have terrick in the right spot on the map. and does terrick see anything around the corner with the signal mirror... ? just guessing where on the grid whatever it is and where it would be.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 13, 2004)

"Ask his highness for what he wants to do. I was working on seeing how it went, and then blocking off and getting the hell out if it looked like being too costly. Going out with a bang has the dramatic appeal. A quiet orderly unhurried exit doesn't grab the audience," states Elspeth.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2004)

"Ouch durn that smarts. Thank you Stori for that well timed wall.  Now we should see about a hasty retreat I think." Mohgrym says once the wall has been erected.  He then moves back a bit to prepare their exit.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 15, 2004)

Elspeth looks around her, realizing that while is unhurt many of her companions are not in such a good state, "We have done well, freed many captives, killed many enemies and recovered much magic. Let's get out of here while we are ahead," Elspeth backs away from the corner and heads back towards the troll room and the passage back to the portal.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: Mind Thrust is a power in Malhavoc's Mindscapes, I think I emailed you full details on it and the other powers I took from other sources, lemme know if you need it again.




OoC:Sorry. I can't find that email. If you could resend,that'd be great.
WHat is the effect of a 0 Int, in the spell,btw? Do they go unconcious?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2004)

OoC:Off to a club and a cute girl after this...

IC
Stori charges out of the chamber at the sound of such a ruckus (followed by Alembregh,Rament and Turlough,I assume, correct me if I am wrong).

Seeing a massive boulder just miss smacking his companion, the _Diviner_ incants a pwerful magic, sending a sheet of Ice between his companions and whatever is on the other side of the Ice, on down around the corner.

Then, _another_ blast of Ice erupts from within the chamber facing the Party <3>, engulfing Elspeth (24HP Cold),Duranom (12HP caved) and just missing Denzenai...

Turlough can see a massive form within the chamber that he had opened the door of, and then it recedes within the room,out of sight with a deep,gutteral laugh.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 16, 2004)

Elspeth shivers as the cold washes over her, "This is beginning to annoy me," she draw and deep breath, steps across to get a good look at whatever is in the room and targets her breath weapon at it.

OOC:
30' cone of fire
6d10
DC20


----------



## silentspace (Jan 16, 2004)

Standing just outside the room, his back to the wall and hidden from view, Turlough calls out.

"Oi! Elspeth!  Iffen we're gonna retreat, we best be gettin to it.  That wall of ice won't hold giants back for long...  You youngun's who're injured, best retreat now!  We'll be along shortly."

The Trapmaster slips into the room after Elspeth, keeping silent and hidden, to give his dragonkin friend a hand.

[OOC dragon vs dragon?]


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 16, 2004)

terrick tries to stay clear of the gout of flame that erupts forth from elspeth's mouth. after that, he will tumble past the door to the north and try to strengthen the line in case of further attack from the south.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Elspeth shivers as the cold washes over her, "This is beginning to annoy me," she draw and deep breath, steps across to get a good look at whatever is in the room and targets her breath weapon at it.
> 
> OOC:
> 30' cone of fire
> ...




Stepping in, Elspeth sees a massive form, perhaps eleven feet tall, a purple Giant in ornate plate armor, a massive Halberd in his hands.
_Ogre Mage_ she thinks briefly, then she spits her firey doom upon him.
<36 HP, he made his save,ack...18 HP damage>

_Initiative_

Turlough '20', way higher actually...
Terrick 19
Elspeth 13
Ogre Mage 9

OoC:Everyone else will act after this round.
The Ogre Mage stands some 15 feet inside the door and is currently visible.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 17, 2004)

"Untryn we need you," Eslpeth looks at Turlogh, then at the Ogre. She eyes up his guard with the halbed ready to step foward and keeps her sword out ready to paryy.

OOC:
         Move foward & single attack hopefully setting up a flanking opportunity for Trulogh and/or Terrick. Soak AoO if she has to. Expertise set to max.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 18, 2004)

*what up turlough*

turlough will try to tumble into the room and withdraw his blades. He has the meanest mug you have ever seen on a gnome. grizzled


----------



## silentspace (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC: matthewbajda, I'm Turlough you're Terrick!     And Elspeth would have to beat his hide and move silent checks to see him!    

Seeing the ogre mage, Turlough advances out of the shadows, tumbling around the foul blue beast to end up behind it, and readies a sneak attack for when someone flanks opposite the Trapmaster.  Turlough's run through this drill many times with the younguns, and he knows someone will help him set up his sneak attack.  If it's that gnomish fellow, he figures it will be twice the fun!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC: matthewbajda, I'm Turlough you're Terrick!     And Elspeth would have to beat his hide and move silent checks to see him!
> 
> Seeing the ogre mage, Turlough advances out of the shadows, tumbling around the foul blue beast to end up behind it, and readies a sneak attack for when someone flanks opposite the Trapmaster.  Turlough's run through this drill many times with the younguns, and he knows someone will help him set up his sneak attack.  If it's that gnomish fellow, he figures it will be twice the fun!





OoC:He is Flat-Footed NOW folks, he has not gone in the Initiative, as per the rules...


----------



## silentspace (Jan 18, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:He is Flat-Footed NOW folks, he has not gone in the Initiative, as per the rules...




OOC:  Oh, well then nevermind!

Trapmaster Turlough goes tumbling in, looking to smack the ogremage silly.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 19, 2004)

OOC:
Fair enough.
Let's just kill it.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 19, 2004)

As Elspeth steps foward she is quite suprised to find the blue skinned beastie caught unawares, but unsure if its some sort of trick she keeps her guard up as she swings at it.

OOC:
       Move and attack..
       Expertise still at max.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 19, 2004)

*oh, yeah*

[OCC] - silly me. i want to write terrick, but your name just sounds a bit meaner... you know, gnomes are not known for being mean. 

Terrick will attempt to flank on the opposite side as turlough the trapmaster in order to do some tag team double dragon style sneak attack.  to do this action of awe and glory, he will first tumble then go for the ole' leg hack. you hear a faintest whisper of, "Bring it..." escape the gnome's lips


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2004)

Turlough moves in, a small streak of death and lays a mighty *smack* across the Ogre Mage's abdomen <25 HP, including Sneak>.

Terrick moves in and stabs the Giant <13HP including Sneak and _Bane_>

The Ogre Mage roars in pain as the _Giant Bane_ Sword cuts him deeply, but he stays up.

Thus, it is Elspeth's strike <11HP> that brings him low.

The Giant hits the ground with a thud...

Outside, the others can hear smashing on the other side of the Ice Wall.
The Wall cracks at one point, and it is only a short matter of time before the Giants (and whatever else comes calling...) break through.

OoC:What's it going to be, folks? Fight or Flee...


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 19, 2004)

"you fight well together. if you still want to fight and are interested, i have a plan. if the wizard's wall will stay even if a hole is broken through by the giants it will minimize the amount of foes that come through the hole. the area is not that wide anyhow. if all goes well. Turlough and i can sneak around from the rear and thin out the ranks. we have to make sure we dont get caught in the middle of the giants and the other beasts that are not far behind. What say ye? or more importantly, what say your prince?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 19, 2004)

OOC:  I inherited the name, but I like it too!   

Turlough quickly appraises the ogre mage's equipment, grabbing anything that looks like it could be of value.  If there's a bag or pack he'll sling it over his shoulder.  Then he'll drop an alchemists' fire on the fallen ogre mage.

"A lot of us are injured, some pretty badly.  And the spellcasters are running low.  Sounds like most want to retreat."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2004)

"Let's get out of here, hey lads?"  Stori unfolds his _portable hole_ and places it on the floor.

  "If everyone gets into this, I can teleport us all out of here and back to the surface.  It'll be a bit of a tight squeeze, but it'll only be for a minute or two."


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 20, 2004)

Elspeth will check the room for anything and keep an eye on the southern door while the party re-groups, "Yes, let's get out of here.".


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2004)

"Aye lets get out of here, I think that the portal will work for now." Mogyrm says, launching another _mind thrust_ at the Hill Giant through the hole it has carved into the ice wall.  Then he moves directly to the door and into the troll room.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 21, 2004)

"i shall follow along and provide what help i can"
with that, Terrick decides to follow Turlough and Elspeth out of the room in a defensive manner towards the portal out.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 21, 2004)

Once rament sees the wounded trapmaster and the prince safely in the hole he will follow.

GE


----------



## silentspace (Jan 21, 2004)

Turlough peers at the portable hole dubiously, then shrugs.  "Better take this,"  he says, handing Stori his Handy Haversack before hopping in.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2004)

Stori unfolds his _Portable Hole_.
Turlough performs a coup de grace on the Ogre Mage, engulfing his head in the _Alchemist's Fire_.
Mohgrym is unable to see his target for the Psion, but keeps it ready in case a Giant should break through.
Rament,Elspeth,Duranom,Alembregh and Denzenai leap into the Hole.

A smashing sound sends a huge chunk of the Ice Wall flying inwards to smash upon the corridor, the head of a Hill Giant comes through, as does it's shoulders.

Mohgrym's Psion erupts, causing the Giant to slump, creating a _new_ blockade for those behind him.
The sound of enraged Trolls and the bark of Orcish voices can be heard behind, as well as the smashing of hammers upon the Ice Wall.

Turlough grabs the Ogre Mage's Satchel and runs for it, laughing like a young rascal as he leaps into the _Portable Hole_.

Terrick,Untryn and Mohgrym follow, as does anyone else not yet inside.

Stori casts his _Teleport_...

***********************************************************

Stori opened the _Portable Hole_ just as those inside were starting to get alarmed at the close space. Climbing out, they see the hills overlooking the entrance to Cuvaghn. terrick is immediately forced to shield his eyes, as the Sun is bright and merciless to one bred to darkness.
Untryn zips off, gleefully laughing and flying here and there, enjoying his newfound freedom, so recently escaped from Slavery.

Later, back at the Inn-turned-Keep, with hot food and strong ale, the band takes a well earned rest and gets a chance to reflect upon their recent adventure.

OoC: I will do a tally on XP and let you folks know where you stand.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 21, 2004)

*what is up*

terrick takes a small leave to visit his brother and see what he can find out about recent news in the caves... the network is always moving.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 21, 2004)

*oops*

i would like to make sure that the prince and his party knows i would like to join the next band that goes out into the halls.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 21, 2004)

Elspeth will first deal with the heads she took from Hroka Spineripper's wall. Seeing, discreetly, if anyone knows who they are. If unclaimed the dwarves she will hand over to the locals for disposal, the elf and drow heads she will dress and clean up before arranging to have them sent up to the nearest elven settlement.
     She will then check up the goblins, Hollin and Sir Kendragi to see how they are getting on and then have a bath to wash the stink off of her and change into a civillian robe.
     The decencies seen too she will appropriate for herself a decent half-bottle of brandy and a dozen eggs for Untryn. She sits and sips gentelly as she and anyone else settles down to go through the loot the party, _rescued from the hands of the unworthy_

OOC:
Which I belive is (I hope I'm not treading on anyone's toes, but I think this is what we picked up)

Southern Entrance room:
3 mithral chain shirts
+ any magical armour from that room if it showed up

Forge:
Yurgrok's Ring, Silver Wand, 2 Potions, Iron Armbands
The Great Axe and Great Hammer carried by the Tanurukks

Trapped room:

Revlogrim's weapons:

"a plain hilted short sword in a dark grey scabbard (it's belt-ring hanging from a hook set on the wall).

a Dwarven Waraxe of incredibly beauteous make lies against one wall, it's spine (the space between the 2 blades) decorated with emeralds and opals, though it's blades look razor sharp. Nurvrogn. 'Heart-Fire

a massive Bastard Sword lying on a low stone table, it's scabbard nearby (this set with pale tourmalines). When the Companions enter, the bastard sword's blade flares briefly, small violet sparks alighting across it's face."

Barracks/Prison:
Hroka Spineripper's Battle Maul (which seems to have been implicitly picked up)
Several thousand gold coins
Whatever else Elspeth "gutted from his quarters"

Trolls:
10-15,000 gold crowns in coins, jewels and oddments

Ogre Mage:
"Anything that looks valuable" + the satchel


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 21, 2004)

OOC:
This is of course, if everyone is being honest and heroic about matters...


----------



## silentspace (Jan 22, 2004)

"Oi Terrick!  Hold up, I want to go with."   Trapmaster Turlough goes after the svirfneblin.

OOC:  Hopefully all that stuff'll be identified by the time we get back


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> "Oi Terrick!  Hold up, I want to go with."   Trapmaster Turlough goes after the svirfneblin.




OoC: Terrick wouldn't be allowed by the other Deep Gnomes to allow Turlough into their safe hold, even if he wanted to.
It's 100GP/Item or the Identify spells, as well as several days if it is Stori casting them.
You could have other Wizards do it, of course, as there are several in the City, but then other folk would know what you have recovered.
Thoughts?
I will be starting a new IC thread, btw...


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 22, 2004)

Elspeth will ask around if anyone knows anything about Revlogrim, then consult with her fellows about the boot-_liberated items_. "Unless anyone really wants a few days off, I propose we keep going - we can all get healed up over night can we not? I have some spells left if necessary. If that's the case perhaps we should get some of local spell casters to take a look at this little lot for us, it's not like we are short of coin after all."
      "Time on the other hand, may be another issue. I'm sure word of our arrival will get around so acting before defences get put in order would be an idea. Do we think its worthwhile seeking out those hobgoblins that the last hold we raided were fighting?"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 22, 2004)

I say Stori casts identify.  It can be cast as many times per day as Stori has first level spells up to 15 times per day.  Then we can split the loot.

GE


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 22, 2004)

*OOC:*


 - i don't think terrick would be too concerned with the stuff from the kills unless it was offered to him. it seems that the characters that are visitors here would be in more need of it than the gnomes that have a home here and find things here and there when they run the tunnels. if the offer was given from the ogre mage, then he would take it.

[IC] terrick tries to get a change of clothes in case his had becomed soiled by the blood of the ogre mage. a hot meal and some fine drink would not hurt as well. the main thing in terrick's mind is the information that the other gnomes have found out about the tunnels and what the orcs may know about the coming of these new and rather heroic saviors of the dwarven complex.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 22, 2004)

Once back at the inn, Mohgrym sits down heavily to recover from their recent adventures.  Once he has had a pint or three in him, he mentions, "Give me a night to recover and maybe a few of Rayment's benedictions and I'll be ready to head back out in the morning.  Perhaps this time I'll be a little better prepared and finish my meditations first.  As for the stuff, I'm in no hurry for it. I think we should get back in there and clear the rest of the fortress then worry about splitting up the booty later."  That is only his opinion at the moment and strong arguments or more ale will easily sway his decision.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 22, 2004)

The Trapmaster groans as he settles into a chair with a large pint of ale, a second one nearby for when he needs it.  

"I'll need a few days to heal up me wounds.  Rament could help, but he's got plenty others to heal too.  Shouldn't make much difference if we return tomorrow or the next day.  Them gits'll be ready fer us either way.  Terrick's got the right idea, find out more about their defenses.  The freed prisoners might know sometin bout dat too.  Did they say anything?  As for the loot, we should identify that ourselves, I say.  Some of it may be useful."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

"Determining the purpose of the items we found should be little trouble for me.  After all, is not my speciality in magic to uncover the secrets the world has?"  Storí smiles.

"It is worth noting, however, that this process is not without a cost.  Around one hundred crowns an item, to be exact.  If no-one objects to me obtaining the required ingredients once I have discovered the number of the captured items that have magical properties, then I shall begin in the morrow."


(Storí's going to _identify_ anything that shows up as magical, starting with the items that have the most powerful auras.  Once he knows how many items there are to be identified, he'll make an appropriate spell selection for the following day.  Oh, and don't forget that the casting time for _identify_ has been cut from 8 hours to 1 hour under 3.5 rules.)


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 23, 2004)

*baller*









*OOC:*


 does anyone know off hand where the freed prisoners were taken? if so i am sure we can question them. i am not sure if terrick knows that or not in the adventure. Uriel, let us know when you can

rock on.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 23, 2004)

"I don't think we want to go back where we've just been for a while. We've given them some revenge and freed their captives, let's not push our luck further than we need to right now. They'll be more alert the next time."
      "How long will it take you to go through all the magic Stori? A day or two? I'm sure the rest of us can keep busy whilst you do that. The goblins appear to have suffered little, and Untryn seems little the worse for wear. Hollin and Sir Kendragi however have suffered much and it will require much patience for us to glean what they know."
      "I am sure Terrick and his kin can also help us out with what intelligence they can gather and we can plan out next move. Maybe we should seek to grab some prisoners of our own?

    "If I may continue, my Prince?

    "There would seem to be little point totally clearing areas we do not have the strength to hold. If we create a void, someone else will move in. Rather we should keep our enemies off balance with raiding and wear them all down and nuture our own numbers until we can take territory.
    "This will bring the greatest glory and profit, and that is what we need, for glory brings hope, which has been scarce here these last couple years. And profit, well, there are some who will not fight for fame alone but the lure of lucre will bring many to Cuvaghn once word spreads."
    "Therefore, this must be our strategy, to hit hard and seemingly at random, to nuture fear in the bellies of our enemies and inspire hope around us, and let the draw of fortune and renown bring others flocking to our banner."


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 24, 2004)

*the good word*

terrick would hope to be back to the inn where the adventurers are staying withing 5 hours. he will see what news he can bring then from "the network" which should help the group base their next move.









*OOC:*


 i am cool with having time lapses go down. like "5 days have passed" type situations. that is in case we need it. people do need to rest and terrick i am sure can find something to do with his network in the meantime. we can make a decision once uriel comes back with what news the other gnomes might have found out.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 24, 2004)

OoC:A time lapse will be fine, if you folks like.
I can deduct the GP for the Identify spells, list what they are and pass out XP.
Off to bed now, I came home from work early, sick...


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 25, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:A time lapse will be fine,












*OOC:*


you have my vote, but i would like to make sure that we can hem up the loose ends. i.e: terrick plans on getting back to the tavern that has been set up at the main plan room for the dwarves in order to keep them posted on what the gnomes have found and to let them know that he is still interested in joining along in the party when he can.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 27, 2004)

ooc:
Break fine,
    do you want us to state what we are doing or are we just generically working out and levelling up?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Break fine,
> do you want us to state what we are doing or are we just generically working out and levelling up?




Unless someone wants to go back to the former adventure the next day, let's call it three days of off-time minimum (for those wishing to make Scrolls etc...).
Everyone is healed/rested and...?
Let me know whatever else you would like to do.

IC

Terrick, having spent time wit his family and learned many interesting things happening in various parts of the City, has a new _Map_.


OoC:Map and magic items list coming a little later tonight.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 27, 2004)

*legit*

terrick is going to try to stay on top of his game while the party rests. he wants to make sure to get healed up as well. he would like to check in on The dwarven and friends as well to learn about their mission and what other background information may help him and his people. when the party is ready to move out, then Terrick will be ready to join them.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 27, 2004)

Elspeth will go shopping, see what the local wizards, temples and shops have for sale* and see what information can be gathered about the current situation in the enemy camps from the locals and freed prisoners. She's looking for wider background information of the "whos' fighting who", "who's stronger" and "who gives the orders" type rather than specifics.

   She might begin work on a wand if she has time to do so, but it doesn't look like it.

*(I don't know how you want to handle that, case by case, GP limit or something else)


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2004)

Storí spends most of his time identifying the new items the group recovered from the orcs, but any time left after that will be spent on walking the streets of the city in the company of Untryn.  He's trying to get a good idea of the city's layout, and getting to know a little more about the mephit.

He'll also happily cast any divination spells he knows for his companions.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 28, 2004)

*word life*









*OOC:*


 cool. i guess everyone post what they want to do in the spare time and let Uriel get his magic done. i hate to be a hack and slash gamer, but i am down for some more adventuring. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2004)

Mohgrym will just hang around the prince making sure everything runs smoothly till he gets the next opportunity to head out on an adventure.  In his spare time he will meditate on his new powers.

Updated!


----------



## silentspace (Jan 29, 2004)

Turlough practices climbing, jumping, and power attacking!

OOC updated char sheet, multiclassed to fighter


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 2, 2004)

*OOC:*


 are we waiting on anyone to post on this thread before Uriel goes along with the adventure? just wondering.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 2, 2004)

TWIMC,
         I will be away for the next few days, so probably quiet.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 5, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> TWIMC,
> I will be away for the next few days, so probably quiet.













*OOC:*


 just let us know when you are back. have fun with the time off.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 6, 2004)

Fun was not perhaps the operative word, but I am back.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2004)

OoC:Can we get a roll call of who is still here in the OoC thread, folks? Thanks.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 6, 2004)

Yo!

Edit:  Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Alembregh will try and visit some locals of name in the nearbyhood, just keeping up contact, but of course standing open for any information about the ongoing endeavours. He'd prefer to have some company around.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2004)

Trapmaster Turlough adjusts his eyepiece before getting up to accompany the prince.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 8, 2004)

Terrick is ready for whatever the dwarves plan to undertake. he even thinks that the gnomes may have a chance to branch out their network and gain intelligence of other parts of the world around, especially with the interconnected network of portals.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Alembregh will try and visit some locals of name in the nearbyhood, just keeping up contact, but of course standing open for any information about the ongoing endeavours. He'd prefer to have some company around.






Anyone in particular? Consider it a fairly large City for anything that you are looking to do.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Preferably any locals the prince heard of before or that he thinks are in good standing with Temperlain. Other than that, he'll ask his advisor about any background knowledge on any of the locals, looking for any that are involved in militairy operations or the defences of the city.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Preferably any locals the prince heard of before or that he thinks are in good standing with Temperlain. Other than that, he'll ask his advisor about any background knowledge on any of the locals, looking for any that are involved in militairy operations or the defences of the city.





OoC:Well, there is Clan Hurdrinn, the Clan that you aided in the beginning of the game. They are grateful, and would be friendly with information.

Valkorim controls the ortal in the retaken sector in which you live. They are coldly neutral, if not unpleasant. They realize that they have a very weighty advantage in the recent unrest in the City.

Clan Grentregh (or the remnants of them, anyways...) might be a good place to seek words, as they had been at the forefront of the Crusades until their Prince was killed.

Clan Bremdarull are openly hostile to Valkorim, as they wish unlimited use of the Portals for forays against the _Enemies_ and Valkorim (evera pragmatic and logical folk) feel that such activity would bring down very bad things upon the collective Dwarven Head of the peoples before they are ready to deal with them properly.

There are many small bars and taverns catering to mercinaries and those Dwarves who do not lve in Clan Sectors as well.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Visiting Grentregh and Hurdrinn sounds like a no-brainer, taking Hembred and Duranom along if possible (Anyone else is free to tag along).

The Bremdarull - Valkorim hostilities annoy me. It might be usefull paying them a visit, see what it's all about. I would prefer to have at least Elspeth and Mohgrymm along on those occasions. Anyone got any advise on that one?

Can Hembred make to arrangements? Preferably in the order of Grentregh, Hurdrinn, Bremdarull, Valkorim.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 10, 2004)

Elspeth will of course accompany her Prince.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 10, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> There are many small bars and taverns catering to mercinaries and those Dwarves who do not lve in Clan Sectors as well.




The Trapmaster heads to a local tavern for a drink.  He'll sit at the bar and chat with the bartender a bit and catch up on the local news.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Visiting Grentregh and Hurdrinn sounds like a no-brainer, taking Hembred and Duranom along if possible (Anyone else is free to tag along).
> 
> The Bremdarull - Valkorim hostilities annoy me. It might be usefull paying them a visit, see what it's all about. I would prefer to have at least Elspeth and Mohgrymm along on those occasions. Anyone got any advise on that one?
> 
> Can Hembred make to arrangements? Preferably in the order of Grentregh, Hurdrinn, Bremdarull, Valkorim.





OoC:Yep. Just decide who is where. I have no problem running 8 PCs in 8 diff locations in my posts, so folks feel free to go wherever you like. It's a pretty big place, though it pales in relation to the entire City, of course (you'll just have to liberate more of it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 11, 2004)

Mohgrym will stick with the prince, visiting the other clans in which ever order Alembregh chooses.  Mohgrym also supports the idea to try and figure out why the two clans are hostile and perhaps work something out.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 12, 2004)

terrick would like to find the trap master T and see if he would like to accompany him on some more scouting of the tunnels and perimeter or the complex to see if they can find any information, as well as maybe take out some scouts that the orcs may have sent... if there is any information that terrick has found, then he would like to share it with the group whenever possible.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 12, 2004)

"Mi'lord, if we are on an official visit I think that we should publicise our first successes. It would be an idea to bring the weapons of the master Revolgrim that we recovered, those we do not have immediate use for I think we could do worse with than present to our hosts or one of his descendents if we can find them."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

_Some Clarification_

The City is loosely ruled by a Council made up of the heads of the five Clans <Hurdrinn,Valkorim,Grentregh,Bremdarull and Temperlain>.
Prince Alembregh Temperlain is the de facto spokesman of Temperlain, so an appearance might be good. From what Terrick knows, Grentrigh currently has no real ruler, only a Marshall elected by the survivors of the Clan. 

The Orc Lair that you raided was perhaps 3 miles of real distance away, with no direct connection as far as tunnels go, at least none that the dwarves had dug <on the maps>.

As far as close <known> enemies accessable via tunnels, there are three _Enemy_ footholds withing striking distance that the Svirfneblin knows of.

_One_

A Drow outpost lies perhaps a mile away, along an old access tunnel leading to the Silver mines to the West. Estimate of Strengh is maybe 50 or so Dark Elves, although they are sure to have many slaves and other allies.

_Two_

A Duergar Stronghold has been established in an old Guard Station. Numbers are hard to tell, although there have been sightings of at least 30 Grey Dwarves at a time. These have Hobgoblins in their service as well, perhaps 50 of them.
Clan Bremdarull is closest to them and keeps a strong vigil.

_Three_
On the shores of a subterranean Lake south, there have been many Dwarves lost to something lairing in the waters. Kuo-Toa have been encountered, but suspicions abound that something darker and more powerful drives them.

As well, the Orcs <not the same Clan that you raided> that had attacked on a raiding mission when you first came to the City had dug a tunnel in. You could go and ask about findings regarding that, and perhaps mount a counter mission, although Alembregh knows that Hurdrinn was doing so when you all went through the Portal.

Clan Valkorim will most likely already be spreading the word that you recsued Kendragi and the human, as well as brought back loot (and a Giant head, Duranom grabbed it   ).


----------



## Thels (Feb 12, 2004)

OOC: Oh... I thought Temperlain came from elsewhere.

Btw, what about Hollim and Ghemdin Kendragi? Are they still around somewhere?

Okay, so there's a council. That means there'll be meetings too, right? Does Hembred (or anyone) know if there's one anytime soon?

Alembregh agrees with Wilphe.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 12, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> terrick would like to find the trap master T and see if he would like to accompany him on some more scouting of the tunnels and perimeter or the complex to see if they can find any information, as well as maybe take out some scouts that the orcs may have sent... if there is any information that terrick has found, then he would like to share it with the group whenever possible.




Turlough's easy to find if ye know where to look.  He's feelin' the pulse of the City's underbelly, at one of the small bars and taverns catering to mercenaries and other such folk.  He knows the right connections and a few well-placed coins in places such as this can often find information that is not known amongst the high-falutin' nobles!

When Terrick reaches Turlough, he's more then happy to help him scout.    

OOC:  Darn, no giants!  Turlough just got giant-bane on his weapon too!  Can he hold off on his weapon enchantment until they decide where they're going next?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh... I thought Temperlain came from elsewhere.
> 
> Btw, what about Hollim and Ghemdin Kendragi? Are they still around somewhere?
> 
> ...




OoC: Yes, Temperlain is from South West of here. If you re-read the first IC post, it details all of these clans (except for Grentrigh) being from elsewhere, coming on a Crusade to liberate the City.



> Lastly Dwarves of Temperlain were amongst the Host. Knights upon Tuskers, pennants of every color and representing many Families and Clans, for temperlain had ever been a great meltingpot of Moradin's Children.
> With the Blast of a horn, they descended, fully Ten Thousand Dwarfs, a Host unheard of in the history of the Land...They would take back Cuvaghn.Take it or Die...




Next official meeting is in 3 days. You could call one, though, to establish yourself/introduce. Hembred suggests an outlay of between 500-800 GP worth of foods/drink. This would cover decorations etc...a sort of 'New Prince in Town' party for the Top Brass. The Council meets in an old Hall about a half mile from where you are, or, you could invite them all here.
As far as Hollin and endragi, they are resting (stated in the OoC).


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 15, 2004)

"You wish a formal occassion my Prince? I am sure we could arrange an introductory meeting with the local notables, keeping them _on side_ would I am sure be a worthwhile exercise."

    "A quick raid to free some more slaves might look like an idea, to strengthen our allies ranks as we weaken our enemies. The drow would seem like the obvious target for that, though I wonder if the Hobgoblins might be willing to consider a change of employer?"


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 15, 2004)

Terrick looks for the trapmaster. maybe they can find out where some slaves of the dwarven community have been take to, which could help the party decide if that course to free them would be the best action.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 16, 2004)

"I must confess, I am intrigued by the tales of some fell creature in the lake.  However, I would advise against us investigating the area until I have had an opportunity to first examine the area via magic."  Storí adds to the discussion.

"I am unsure if raiding the drow camp is a wise course of action.  In my experience, the dark elves have well laid plans to counter any invasion attempts.  Of course, I will follow your Highness where ever you feel we are most needed."


----------



## Thels (Feb 16, 2004)

Alembregh tobs over the various ideas, before stating his idea: "Very well. Let's have an informal introductionary meeting, where we invite the other clans and several other people that have any meaning in the social ladders of the city. The meeting will be casual, a speech, a banket, but no filled agenda, so people will have time on their own to chat with each other. If possible, a banket where seats are not required, as the different clans will hold themselves at different ranks in the proper etiquette of seat arrangement. This would also allow everyone to talk to more people than merely the two sitting next to you. During the meeting, I wish for all of your ears and eyes to be present. Perhaps the informal chats will give us some background information of any of the clan representals, which might aid us in future negotiations. Also, an appointment might go less noticed during a brief talk in a crowdy room, than it would by sending messengers forth and back between the houses. If possible, having the introduction before the official meeting would aid us in our reasonings."

Looking at the others, he asks: "Any suggestions or remarks on that plan? Oh, and Terrick, first of all, welcome to my elite squad of warriors and other roundabouters," he tells the gnome with a grin on his face, "These men and woman all have travelled with me for quite a while now, so they know of the etiquette I handle. During diplomatic occasions I am of course the prince, whereas the rest is my group of advisors and guards. However, when we are out there in the field of battle, we are all doing our share. We are merely brothers, not set apart by ranks. Anyone is free to come up with their own ideas and plans, and it will not be held against anyone of they come up with a plan crossing mine. Even, if in the heat of battle another's plan has more support than mine, then it will be the other's plan that we work out. Now, if you want to be part of my gang, you'll have to abide by that etiquette. Any questions?"

OOC: Can we assume this discussion took part at a moment where everyone's present?


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 17, 2004)

"You wish us to send the invitations by messenger, or will you be requiring a slightly more formal herald to be sent?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 18, 2004)

"Aye sounds like a good plan you highness.  Might even be able to find out against which enemies of the city it would be best to strike first.  Over all I think this effort to recover the ancient city really needs some leadership.  It sounds, at least from the small amount we know, the clans arrayed here act on their own.  Perhaps this meeting might also be used to find out the relative balance of power here and to find out where we fit into it." Mohgrym answers to Prince Alembreghs request for input.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 18, 2004)

"thank you your highness for the greeting. i know our meeting was something...  a bit less. i hope to help in any way i can, and any news i find out will be sent to you promptly."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 20, 2004)

Turlough cooks up some eggs and bacon in the form of a smiley face for Untryn as he listens to the Alembregh, nodding his head and grunting occasionally.  

"You young 'uns want to have a party, eh?  Sounds good to me."


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 24, 2004)

*OOC:*


 just waiting on the meeting i guess...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 24, 2004)

A good night's rest and a chance to replenish your reserves of energy ends with the smell of breakfast and the hive of activity that the HQ has become.
Word has come back that the other Clan Leaders have agreed to meet with Alembregh and his Companions on the morrow in the old Hearth-Hall of Cuvaghn, now a Neutral Ground reserved for just such occassions.

As the Initiator of the meeting, Alembregh is given the burden of the cost of the Meeting and the Feast that accompanies it, to the total of 1,000 Gold Crowns <a bit  higher than first estimated>.

Turlough has been out early and met with Ghimlod, Clan Valkorim's Lead Tracker, who has informed him that not two days past, Scouts reported that the Drow to the West seem to have begun probing defences of the Dwarves with small attacks and surveillance.

The HQ has swelled, as near 30 Dwarves of Clan Grentrigh have arrived, wishing to enlist in any Forays that Prince Alembregh and his Company need then for. They seem overy eager and a bit desperate, as the recent loss of their Lord has no doubt left them with nothing in the way of Focus in their lives. 

OoC: You all have a full day before the _Meeting_, feel free to do anything that the time permits. As well, there are many Dwarves to interact with, here at the Inn/HQ and otherwise in the city.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 26, 2004)

Elspeth will spend the morning writing  a few letters to some friends on the surface, then after she has finished and people have got together she will see if Alembregh needs her. If not she will go off and take a look at what the Drow have been up to, speak to the local defenders and try to get an idea of what they are up against there: Numbers, MO and the possibility of laying a trap.

    She'll see if Terrick and Turlough want to go along, as it seems their sort of caper, but anyone else is more than welcome to tag along.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2004)

Storí settles down in his room to cast _Contact Other Plane_.  He's trying to make contact with the Elemental Plane of Water.  Once contact has been made, he's going to question the plane's power about the underground lake the orcs seem to fear, starting with the question:

"Does a being of power reside in the lake?"

If the answer is yes, he'll follow this up with:

"Does it cause harm to the lake's natural residents?"

"Does it have ties to any of the inner planes?"

"Does it have ties to any of the outer planes?"

"Is aquatic in nature?"

"Can it live outside of water?"

"Is it more vulnerable to fire than other sources of injury?"

"Does the lake itself connect to any of the inner or outer planes?"

That's eight of the eleven questions he can ask.  I'm keeping the last three in reserve to refine on some of the above questions.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

The coming of the _Sentience of Water_ is like the sudden feeling of being taken from one's feet by a huge undertow, and then in an instant, it settles into the feeling of blissfully floating in a pool, content and at peace. Stori always got caught off guard by _Water_, as it was not his usualy Element. Now, when he _Contacted_ Fire or Earth, that was an alltogether different feeling.

"Does a being of power reside in the lake?"
'Yes...'

If the answer is yes, he'll follow this up with:

"Does it cause harm to the lake's natural residents?"
'No...'

"Does it have ties to any of the inner planes?"
'No...
"Does it have ties to any of the outer planes?"
'No...'
"Is aquatic in nature?"
'Yes...'
"Can it live outside of water?"
'Yes...'
"Is it more vulnerable to fire than other sources of injury?"
'No...'
"Does the lake itself connect to any of the inner or outer planes?"
'No...'

That's eight of the eleven questions he can ask.  I'm keeping the last three in reserve to refine on some of the above questions.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jarval (Feb 27, 2004)

Storí frowns momentarily, the Sentience's answers not following the path he'd expected.

"Is the creature intelligent?"

Then taking a less reliable path, he tries two questions perhaps a little outside of the Sentience's normal concerns.

"Is the creature itself innately evil?"

"Does the creature have any magical powers or abilities?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

"Is the creature intelligent?"
'Yes...'

Then taking a less reliable path, he tries two questions perhaps a little outside of the Sentience's normal concerns.

"Is the creature itself innately evil?"
'Yes...'

"Does the creature have any magical powers or abilities?"
'Yes...'

And with that it is gone, leaving Stori with the sensation of suddenly having all of the water instantly evaporated from his so-recently submerged self.
In fact, he feels a bit itchy from dry skin...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Elspeth will spend the morning writing  a few letters to some friends on the surface, then after she has finished and people have got together she will see if Alembregh needs her. If not she will go off and take a look at what the Drow have been up to, speak to the local defenders and try to get an idea of what they are up against there: Numbers, MO and the possibility of laying a trap.
> 
> She'll see if Terrick and Turlough want to go along, as it seems their sort of caper, but anyone else is more than welcome to tag along.




OoC:Either of those two going? This directed at them and not Wilphe.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 27, 2004)

Terrick would like to join in and find out what he can about the drow that are probing the area. lord knows that deep gnomes and drow do not get along.  he will bring any information he can to the table...


----------



## Jarval (Feb 27, 2004)

Storí scratches absently at his arm, glad to be away from the unimaginable expanse of liquid that forms the Elemental Plane of Water.  He sits back in his chair, musing over the Sentience's answers, fully aware that some might be less than reliable.

_Hmm, well, it's not demonic in nature, that's one thing.  Or extra-planar, the answers would suggest, unless it originates from the transitive planes.  Give its aquatic nature, that seems an unlikely possibility.  So, an intelligent, aquatic (although not strictly so), magically inclined creature...  A narrower field of research, that's for sure, although I'm not willing to put a name to the beast just yet._

Spreading his _portable hole_ on the room's floor, Storí reaches in and pulls out his scrying mirror.  After further enhancing his vision by drawing on the Order's spellpool, he settles down in front of the mirror, he concentrates on the lake, and whatever may reside within it...


(Casting _Scry_, with the +5 Secondhand knowledge modifier to the target's Will save.  He's trying to use both _detect evil_ and his permanent _detect magic_ through the scrying sensor.)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Storí scratches absently at his arm, glad to be away from the unimaginable expanse of liquid that forms the Elemental Plane of Water.  He sits back in his chair, musing over the Sentience's answers, fully aware that some might be less than reliable.
> 
> _Hmm, well, it's not demonic in nature, that's one thing.  Or extra-planar, the answers would suggest, unless it originates from the transitive planes.  Give its aquatic nature, that seems an unlikely possibility.  So, an intelligent, aquatic (although not strictly so), magically inclined creature...  A narrower field of research, that's for sure, although I'm not willing to put a name to the beast just yet._
> 
> ...




Casting the _Scry_, Stori feels his mind flow out, over the City and beyond, down deep tunnels and dark caverns to one where a Lake does sit. Into the waters he peered, only to have his vision cut short jarringly and succinctly. He gains no knowledge of whatever it is, but he has the distinct feeling that whatever is in the Water now knows_ his_ mind...

OoC:Sorry, rolled a '20' on the save. You can't attempt another Scrye for 24 hrs etc... Please list your day's spells (minus the Scry and CoPlane) in the ooC, so I can make a note as well, thanks. Does Stori want to make any scrolls on the downtime days? You can make one a day, there is plenty of gold and I should expect excess XP for some...


----------



## Jarval (Feb 27, 2004)

Flinching back from the mirror, Storí looks at his reflection, pale from the unnerving result of the spell.  He takes a deep breath, glad to have escaped relatively unscathed from the encounter, but worried by what knowledge the creature may have gained from him.  He briefly considers warding himself from any scrying attempts the creature itself might attempt, but them dismisses such thoughts as paranoia.

_No need for that just yet.  Chances are it can't even use a divination of that magnitude.  Still, it seems powerful enough for the orc's caution to be justified.  I should tell Prince Alembregh..._

But Storí makes no move to find the Prince as yet.  He sits, letting himself recover from the shock.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 27, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Turlough has been out early and met with Ghimlod, Clan Valkorim's Lead Tracker, who has informed him that not two days past, Scouts reported that the Drow to the West seem to have begun probing defences of the Dwarves with small attacks and surveillance.




The Trapmaster nods grimly at Ghimlod's news.  "Scoutin us out, eh?  Well, methinks it's time to return the favor!  Drow're a nasty lot, hard to scout against, what with their squinty eyes 'n all.  Oi Ghimlod, there's another scout with us now, a deep gnome!  We found 'im scoutin' bout the giants lair!  Terrick's his name.  Come meet him, eh?"



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> Elspeth will... go off and take a look at what the Drow have been up to, speak to the local defenders and try to get an idea of what they are up against there: Numbers, MO and the possibility of laying a trap.
> 
> She'll see if Terrick and Turlough want to go along, as it seems their sort of caper, but anyone else is more than welcome to tag along.




"Aye Elspeth, I was about to suggest the same thing."

Turlough invites Ghimlod along, both for his tracking skills and to strengthen the ties with Clan Valkorim.


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

If he hears from the plan, Denzenai will volunteer as an addition to the scouting party.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 28, 2004)

*OOC:*


 i was wondering if terrick has heard of ghimlod or has worked with him at all... 

[ic] terrick is down to go on the scouting party for sure.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 28, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> i was wondering if terrick has heard of ghimlod or has worked with him at all...
> ...











*OOC:*




Terrick has met Ghimlod before. He is a bit hot-headed (aren't all Dwarves compared to a Svirfneblin?) and eager to slay the _Enemies_, but cautious enough when it comes to the protection of his people.
Terrick has met him on several occassions, having scouted  for Clan Valkorim several times.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> If he hears from the plan, Denzenai will volunteer as an addition to the scouting party.





OoC:So, that would make Terrick,Turlough,Elspeth,Denzenai and the npc Ghimlod for a scouting adventure? 

That leaves Alembregh,Mohgrym,Stori,Rament and a host of NPCs. Alembregh plans on the meeting in a day's time. Are some of these folks going to be with him as well?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2004)

Mohgrym will stick with the prince and help out with the meeting as much as he can.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 28, 2004)

When the scouting party meets up Terrick would like to give his greetings to ghimlod as well as the rest. 

" we should be extra careful when dealing with dark elves.  they for sure will not kill you outright if they have the chance. torture or worse is what they enjoy"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 3, 2004)

"Yes, and they are smart too. A cut above the average orc, mayhap even above the average one of us. We should be duly careful, we have no one to whisk us away magically should we get into trouble."


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 3, 2004)

"aye."


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 7, 2004)

"if everyone is ready, lets go see what these slender and evil folk are up to."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 7, 2004)

"I'm ready if everyone else is; companions?"


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

Alembregh will be busy with the arrangements mostly. If he has time to spare, he'll ask people like Hembred, the Grentregh dwarves and any partymembers if they know about the leaders of the various clans and their background.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 10, 2004)

Terrick looks over his gear once again as he waits for the party.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2004)

After making a full report of the findings of his morning's magical activity to Prince Alembregh, Storí will busy himself with researching the leaders of the local dwarven clans, making particular note of any feuds or bad blood between the families.  After all, the last thing anyone wants at Alembregh's introduction is for a brawl to break out...


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

Besides meditating on the uses of his newfound powers, Mohgrym makes sure he is fully aware of the features of their make-shift headquarters so that he can safely teleport them all there in the future.  Once finished with that he helps the preparations with the party as much as he can.  He will also check around to see what some of the more common dwarves have to say about their leaders, gathering as much information as he can from the local barracks, guard rooms and of course taverns.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2004)

Those preparing to scout the suppossed Drow incursions depart, heading to meet Ghimlod near where the safe becomes unsafe, at the edge of the Dwarf's held territory.

Alembregh and Mohgrym, as well as Stori prepare for the meeting, researching the situation. Stori fnds that there are several cases of bad blood amongst the Dwarf Lords, most coming from territory disputes in the reclamed territory, as new arrivals swell the place, while little has been expanded in actual space in the last six months.
All scheduled to attend are fairly even-tempered sorts, however.


OoC:Anyone else want to speak up before i split this into two mini games for the time being?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 14, 2004)

OOC:
Are the scout party aware of Stori's experience, or is that being kept between him and the Prince?


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 14, 2004)

Terrick is ready for the part split action, but will be glad to return once the party has found out any vital information.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2004)

"As long as we avoid bringing up the subject of property right at the meeting, all should go well."  Storí says.

"Most of our guests are reasonable people, and as long as we keep members of family and this family..."  He points to two coats-of-arms in the book in front of him.  "... well apart, I think we should be able to avoid any unfortunate incidents at Your Highness' Introduction."



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Are the scout party aware of Stori's experience, or is that being kept between him and the Prince?




*OoC:* Storí would be all for the sharing of information, so chances are the scouting party will know of the morning's findings.  Storí would leave the final decision on who to tell to Alembregh, however.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

OoC:Guess we are waiting for Thels' response as to who knows what...?
Does Stori want to create any scrolls as we mentioned?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2004)

OOC: I think he may not have fully solved his log in issues...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Guess we are waiting for Thels' response as to who knows what...?
> Does Stori want to create any scrolls as we mentioned?




I think it's pretty safe to assume everyone knows what Storí knows.

Yup, there are two scrolls that Storí would like to scribe:  A sonically substituted _Cone of Cold_, and a scroll of _Sending_.  That'll clock in at a grand total of 1125 gp and 90 XP.  Thanks for the reminder Uriel.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 18, 2004)

*OOC:*


 i am ready to rock...


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 21, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> i am ready to rock...











*OOC:*




me too


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2004)

OoC:OK...need to get this going again.

Terrick,Turlough,Elspeth and Denzenai neet the Dwarf Ghimlod near the outskirts of his Clan's territory. The Clan Valkorim Dwarf is dressed in greys and black, a massive Warhammer and Shield his primary armaments. A Short composite bow and several smaller blades round out his weaponry.
Ghimlod points to several small packs 'We need to travel light in this, so each pack has 2 days food, water, a few torches and tindertwigs. The section that we are going to scout is about a half mile down the Eastern tunnel. I don't expect that we will be meeting anything too dangerous, as this is an outpost and not a major stronghold for the dark Elves. Still, eyes sharp and blades ready, as me Granfather used to tell us on the Hunt.'

Ghimlod sets off down the path once he is sure that you are all ready.
The path is dusty and full of detritus: old bits of armor and weapons, the occassional skeleton of an indeterminate warrior, rats and large grey lizards (2 feet long or so).

After a brisk trot for the first ten minutes of the trip, Ghimlod signals a halt, moving against the wall and pointing ahead to you all.
Far off, perhaps 200 feet away, a dim light is visable. Voices carry down the passageway, though it is impossible to to determine who or what is making them at this distance. Your knowledge of the Drow (terrick in particular) reminds you that they hardly ever use light in their dwellings.

OoC:Map coming soon...


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 24, 2004)

OOC: Whoo Hoo!

     Elspeth will gravitate to rear guard, what ever else she may be - she isn't stealthy. As the lights can be seen she shrinks back against the wall and scans to the sides and rear, letting those on point deal with the front.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2004)

Trapmaster Turlough peers at the lights, waiting to see if Terrick or Ghimlod will say more about who the lights might belong to.  If they don't know, Turlough says "Alright then, let's see what these good-fer-nuthin jackanapes're up to."  The Master Scout heads closer, hiding and moving silently as he goes.  [Turlough doesn't mind company on this scouting mission, but if no one else wants to go, he'll go alone.  Elspeth is the only one who lacks stealth, right?]


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 25, 2004)

terrick will move along with the trapmaster. making to sure to let "G-lod" , "Den",  and "Els"  know that he will signal them with his heated mirror if all is clear. of course, if anyone wants to come along, then that will be fine...

in a whisper, 
" if it is hostile, then either i or the trapmaster will come back so we can plan something more to our liking"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

Mohgrym comes gliding up behind Elspeth, hopefully not startling her.  He notes that the others are all quietly waiting against the wall and seeing the dim light ahead he keeps quiet too. When Terrick informs the group that he and Turlough will scout our the terrain ahead, Mohgrym nods silently, glad to have them scouting ahead.


----------



## Xael (Mar 31, 2004)

After thinking a while, Denzenai decides to join the Trapmaster at scouting. He sneaks after Turlough and Terrick.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 2, 2004)

*OOC:*


 lets rock!


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 4, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> lets rock!











*OOC:*


 I second that!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2004)

With Terrick and turlough in the front, with Denzenai and Ghimlod a close second rank, the group advances up closer to the light.

Terrick smells the definate scent of some base humanoid, probably the Hobgoblins that were mentioned, while Turlough can tell (from a ways out_ that the light is being given off from a constant unwavering source. Closer inspection reveals that, indeed, the room ahead is illuminated by a glowing orb, hanging from the ceiling like a chandelier, this giving off a dull blue-green light. The chamber ahead is an irregularly shaped one, with two tunnels leading off to the West and the north. there seems to be nothing in a defensive force, so perhaps this room isn't yet part of the Drow-Inhabited area...


Edit:Stupid Computer...Turlough is in space M-12.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 5, 2004)

Elspeth watches as the group move foward. She gets out her bow and nocks an arrow, staying close to the nomad and diviner.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mohgrym prepares his mind, settling into the paths he usually takes while scouting out a new area and concentrates on lifting his feet up off the ground. A brief subdued flash of deep blue light illuminates the air around his lower legs pulsing as he lifts off.

[ooc: manifest fly]


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 5, 2004)

terrick will attempt to hide in shadows, move silently and move into the room. of course, if anything looks shadey (traps) he will try to avoid them...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 5, 2004)

Turlough studies the light.  Looks like some sort of permanent magical light, he thinks.  Of the sort ye would put up if you were making a permanent base of operations...

Seeing Terrick checking out the right side of the room, Turlough will peer around the corner to the left with his mirror-on-a-stick before moving carefully into that area, working his way towards the hallway/door to the left.


----------



## Xael (Apr 5, 2004)

Denzenai carefully follows the trapmaster, trusting that he knows traps and such better that he does.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 15, 2004)

Terrick has the trap concerns in his mind as well, but the other main concerns is what magic he is going to be investigating. not many denezins of the underdark are foolish enough to put light spells out in the open unless they are well guarded or very powerful...









*OOC:*


 are we waiting on anyone in this game? just wondering.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2004)

[ooc: uriel posted that he has to take a few days away from the boards to get his taxes done. just waiting for him to get back. though that reminds me, i should probably do mine at some point... hehe oops]


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2004)

OoC:Skezzketh will be joining you all again. 

IC

Moving into the chamber, there seems to be no sign of any Drow, or of any dangers of a more mundane nature either.
Those on point can tell that there has been some foot traffic in this chamber, however.
Ghimlod whispers that the tracks seem to be less than 4 hours old...


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 25, 2004)

Elspeth keeps her place, arrow ready and covering the others.
      <Odd to go the trouble of lighting an area you aren't going to use for any purpose>
      She looks around here for any threat, whether from foes or from a trap.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2004)

"Four hours old?  What're we whispering fer then?"  

Turlough smacks Ghimlod on the back good-naturedly.  

"Let's follow the tracks, eh?  See who they belong to.  Unless the others're more interested in seeing where they came from, that is.  Me, I'd like ta see where they'd be going to!  Or, I guess, it could be that they came and went the same way..."

Turlough scratches his head, and then leaves the others, in case they need time to discuss.  Meanwhile he will cross the room to the doorways, searching and listening at each.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2004)

Mohgrym moves into the room and flies up to inspect the source of the light closer.  Checking on its origin as best he can, Mohgrym will manifest (freely) _detect psionics_.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 27, 2004)

terrick waits a minute to make sure there is not an ambush before coming out of the shadows. he heads up to the trapmaster,

"following the tracks sounds like a good idea, but maybe we should move in spaced out smaller groups in case it is a trap..."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 27, 2004)

Turlough and Terrick move further into the room, listening at the doors.Neither Dwarf nor Svirfneblin hears anything on the other sidesof either door.Denzenai keeps his eyes sharp, standing guard as the Rogues go about their searching.

Elspeth keeps an arrow knocked, her eyes peeled for enemies.
Mohgrym flies up, getting a better look at the lights.
These are similar to those used in other parts of the City, though the illumination is much weaker than elswhere.From what Mohgrym can tell, they are, in fact, dwarvish in origin. Most likely, they have been here for all the centuries since Dwarfs ruled Cuvaghn. Whoever is here must have reactivated them from a dormant state. No _psionics_ are evident in the chamber.

Skezzketh moves silently up, startling Elspeth with his appearance, though she recovers her compsure quickly.

Ghimlod stays in the center of the chamber, stowing his crossbow and taking a wicked Grea hammer from where it sat in a sheath-pouch and keeping his eyes peeled.

From what Terrick and turlough can see, the doors are not trapped in any manner...


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 27, 2004)

_It is hard getting used to these bracers..._ Skezzketh thinks as he follows the others, constantly touching them to find the right way to ... listen to its spirit. Somehow, he feels its presence, but it is very strange.

_Maybe the words of my teacher can help..._

_Hear, can't you hear, the language of the spirits?
Listen, don't you listen to wind, as it whispers through the leaves?..._

Just as the group reaches the chamber, he finds the answer - he needs to _feel_ the bracers as they move over his scales and listen to the slight whispers.

This discovery fills Skezzketh with new confidence, but he stays somewhat behind, ready to react to any threat that might surface.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 28, 2004)

Eslpeth is content to wait and let the rogues and ranger do thier thing, though she is beginning to doubt her comptence as rearguard given that a truly astonishing number of people she though they had left in the city appear to creepibg up on her unnanounced.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 30, 2004)

terrick signals back to elspeth that is is ok to enter the room if she wishes, then makes his way back to ghimlod.

" what say yea? should we follow them?"


----------



## Knight Otu (May 2, 2004)

Skezzketh shortly wonders if the signal is also meant for him.

(OK, a very thinly veiled bump...)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2004)

Mohgrym informs the others of his discovery, "Looks like these lights are dwarven in make.  Probably centuries old.  Lets keep going shall we."


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2004)

OoC:Assuming you wish to just move forward...I am going with the passage directly in frn  of you.

IC

Moving quickly forward, you head North from the entryroom into a large chamber that may once have served as a dining hall.
Turlough and Terrick move in first, followed by Skezzketh and Elspeth.
Mohgrym flies above (with LOS) and the others follow closely.

Within the chamber are a dozen Hobgoblins, armed with greatswords. Snarling upon sighting you, they prepare for combat...

No Suprose Round.

Turlough:Nat 20, first
Elspeth 22
Terrick 18
Mohgrym 17 
Hobgoblins 16
Stori 15
Skezzketh 13
Ghimlod 12
Denzenai 11


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2004)

Map..........................


----------



## Knight Otu (May 6, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Terrick 18
> Hobgoblins 16
> Mohgrym 17



(Doesn't that put Mohgrym before the hobgoblins? And where's Skezzketh's place in the Initiative order? )


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (Doesn't that put Mohgrym before the hobgoblins? And where's Skezzketh's place in the Initiative order? )





OoC:Fixed...sorry that Old Scaly isn't super quick on this one...


----------



## Wilphe (May 6, 2004)

Combat seemingly inevitable Elspeth begins breaking into Epic Dwarvish war poetry whilst scanning the room for anyone obviously a leader - anyone who looks in charge will get an arrow put in them, otherwise she'll chose the nearest.

    OOC: Inspire Courage at +2, shoot arrow as described.


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2004)

Scowling at the offensive smell of hobgoblin, Turlough charges into the room [to V5].  Wielding his quarterstaff two-handed, he brings it down on the first hobgoblin's head.  Turlough aims for that critical spot on the top of the hobgoblin's head, that when hit correctly, makes the skull split open like a grape.

[Two-handed, Charge, Power Attack for 3.  Attack +15 (+16 +2 Charge -3 Power Attack), Damage 8d6+11 (1d6 +3 Str +2 Weapon +6 Power Attack +1d6 fire +1d6 frost +5d6 Sneak)]


----------



## Knight Otu (May 6, 2004)

Depending on what happens before it is turn, Skezzketh will either Tumble towards an enemy to help Turlough or Terrick flank an opponent, or simply up to the next hobgoblin, and strike that foe if possible.


----------



## Xael (May 6, 2004)

Denzenai will try to tumble to a flanking position with any of his comrades, and if that's impossible, he will just move to attack the closest enemy.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 7, 2004)

Seeing Turlough jump into the fray (Terrick too if that is what he does), Mohgrym takes position above the entrance to the door and tries to get a good spot to devastate the largest number of opponents at once.  Spotting a position behind the largest gathering of hobgoblins (Q4) he concentrates hard unleashing a concussive blast of force. 

[ooc: launch a _mass concussion_for 9d4, 20' radius, no save.]


----------



## matthewbajda (May 9, 2004)

terrick will first take note to see if any of the enemy are using ranged weapons... if so then he will use his bow to keep them occupied and supply cover for the rest of the group.  if that is not the case, then terrick will engage the enemies in the group on the left.


----------



## Uriel (May 14, 2004)

Turlough tumbles <to V-5>, smashing the nearest Hobgoblin <38 HP, dead...>, killing it.

Elspeth _Inspires_ her comrades.
<Inspire is a standard action, the arrow(2) would have to waitr until next round. Correct me if i am wrong, I'll edit>.

Terrick fires 2 arrows, one finding a mark in a Hobgoblin's neck, killing him <Sneak, total 24 HP>.

Mohgrym blasts the largest group of hobgoblins with his concussive blast <21 HP, a bunch iof really wounded hobgoblins...>, severley hurting six of them.

Untryn <Init 16, quicker dex than the hobs, I forgot him...> flies forward, blasting fire upon the nearest Hob, killing it < S-5>.

The remaining hobgoblins act.
All Charge the party, missing anyone except for Turlough, who takes a singe blow <8HP> from a longsword.

Stori <autoplay> fires a _Magic Missile_, finishing off the 5 wounded hobgoblins, all of which looked at death's door <they each had 2 HP in fact...  @ Mohgrym>.

Skezzketh strikes a first Hib <11HP> and a second <'20'+'20'+hit, instant Kill...yes, I use that rule>, snapping the neck of a big brute who moved to close...

Ghimlod hits a Hob < 17 HP. wounded>, though Denzenai finishes him off and  smacks another <12HP>.



OoC:There are now a mere 3 Hobgoblins alive, these closed upon by part members easily...the inevitable...

Turlough moves ito a flanking position, as does Terrick, each delivering a blow to a Hob.Turlough smashes his Hob upside the head witha sap, knocking it out, while Terrick's blade finds a satisfying home between two ribs.

Elspeth as well finds herself close and easily dispatches the last Hobgoblin, along with Ghimlod's axe and Skezzketh's claws...

The room is silent.


----------



## matthewbajda (May 14, 2004)

Terrick will take a quick and defencisve look around to make sure that these hobgoblins are not fodder for a drow attack, making sure to look for parts that may be globes of darkness.

"be on your toes, these may have been slaves."


----------



## silentspace (May 14, 2004)

OOC:  Could Turlough have quick-drawn a sap and knocked out the last hobgoblin for questioning?

“Oi, that’ smarts!  Must be getting’ old, letting meself get sliced by a hobgobber…”  Turlough grumbles as he quick-draws his wand of cure light.  “Err… I’m not bad at usin’ this, but it don’t come natural to me like it does to some of you.  Elspeth, could you?”   Turlough hands his wand to Elspeth and shows her his boo-boo.

As Elspeth is healing up the Trapmaster, he turns to Mohgrym, all smiles.  “Hehe, I love it when you do that.”   He chuckles a bit, snorts, and turns back to Elspeth, inspecting his wounds.  “Thanks Els, say, since the little prince isn’t here, maybe you could interrogate the hobgobber?”

OOC:  Assuming Turlough knocked one out.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 14, 2004)

"It seemss that none of them hass tried to alert anyone of our presencce. Maybe they were alone?"


----------



## Uriel (May 14, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC:  Could Turlough have quick-drawn a sap and knocked out the last hobgoblin for questioning?
> [/COLOR]
> 
> OOC:  Assuming Turlough knocked one out.




Edited...


----------



## matthewbajda (May 15, 2004)

" let's hope that no one knows about us. at least we can find out a bit more about what's out there from this hobbler here. good thinking on the trapmaster's part."


----------



## Wilphe (May 15, 2004)

"_and mighty was his_.... Well, that was short and one sided. Hold still," Elspeth bends to heal up the trapmaster and looks at the captive, "Someone want to tie that guy up?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> “Hehe, I love it when you do that.”



"My pleasure." Mohgrym says with a smile. "Though it would appear that I cannot take credit for any of the kills this time.  Stori's magic took care of most of the ones I injured."

After confering with the Trapmaster, Mohgrym will see to tying up the prisoner.  Provided someone can lend him some rope.


----------



## Uriel (May 17, 2004)

Mohgrym moves to tying up the Hobgoblin, doing a decent job until Ghimlod smiles and takes over, showing that the same expertise with which he was rumored to scale inner mountain cliffs could be used on hog-tying enemies.

Untryn flies in, landing and begins looking about the chamber, blowing little gouts of flame at cobwebs and lichen, amusing himself.


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2004)

Elspeth looks at Mohgrym and Stori, and gets an arrow out in case they are disturbed, "You gentlemen want to do your thing and check what's behind the doors or shall we do this the old fashioned way?"


----------



## silentspace (May 18, 2004)

"Eh?  Aren't one of you youngun's going to question the hobgoblin?  I'd do it myself, but I'm not so good at talking with hobgoblins.  No, my specialty with hobgoblins is cracking their skulls..." 

Turlough looks at the hobgoblin menacingly as he speaks.  (At least that's what he's trying to do, he's not sure how well it works.  By Moradin's beard, these young hobgoblins today, they just aren't as intimidated by their dwarven elders as they were in the good old days!)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2004)

Mohgrym lets Grimlod take over the tying of the unconsious prisoner and goes to speak with Elspeth.  "Sure I can have a look.  Which door should we try first. Perhaps the right one again.  Too bad we dont have a map again this time."


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2004)

"Now is probably not a good time to chat. I think only Stori speaks goblin anyway. Better gag him if we don't want him right away, otherwise he could make our lives difficult."


----------



## matthewbajda (May 18, 2004)

"I can scout ahead of any tunnel that you wish to go down. i am just worried that there may be more battle ahead. i dont want to get caught unaware. death is the worst of your worries when you deal with drow..."


----------



## Knight Otu (May 20, 2004)

"It seemss like a good idea to move on. Scouting down thhe right door iss likely to be as well as any other choicce we have."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2004)

"Right then, let me have a peak at what is behind door number 1." Mohgrym says, moving over to the door and manifesting _clairvoyance_ about 5 feet beyond the door way.


----------



## Uriel (May 21, 2004)

OoC:Argh!!!!!!! I've been trying foer the last hour and a half to make Auto Realm let me make a decent map...looks like it will be my hand drawn/scanned ones for a bit , folks...

IC

Ghimlod smiles as Mohgrym and says 'Oh, we has a Map, friend...or a partial one, at least.

The ranger's map shows this area to have been an outpost of sorts, with an area further in opening onto a natural cavern. Perhaps 2 dozen rooms make up the complex, though seismic activity could have altered things, as Ghimlod's map looks _quite old_/


OoC:I'll try again in the morning...as far as my map attempts go.


Mohgrym's _Clairvoyance_ shows a tunnel empty of any obvious threats. A Door at the end of the tunnel (perhaps 50 feet in) stands closed.


----------



## silentspace (May 21, 2004)

Turlough will search the door before moving through it to the other one.  If Terrick or anyone else wants to aid him, that'll always be welcome


----------



## matthewbajda (May 22, 2004)

Terrick will help and provide aid as best he can, though he is not much of a locksmith.  Terrick will provide cover fire with his bow if needed, once the door is open. (move silent/hide in shadows)


----------



## Uriel (May 23, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Turlough will search the door before moving through it to the other one.  If Terrick or anyone else wants to aid him, that'll always be welcome





Turlough is quite sure that there are no traps upon the door...wait a moment.
The Trapmaster takes a second look at an oddly colored stain upon the door and realizes that it is some sort of _Glyph_.
A magical trap...


----------



## matthewbajda (May 23, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> The Trapmaster takes a second look at an oddly colored stain upon the door and realizes that it is some sort of _Glyph_.
> A magical trap...





(OOC) ---eeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhh How scandelous! you are a wild one Uriel. I will try to come over to your house wednesday...


----------



## silentspace (May 23, 2004)

OOC:  Does Turlough think he can take 20 here?  If so, he'll try to disable it without getting help from the others.  Otherwise, it's time to call the spellcasters in to Read Magic, and question the captured hobgoblin to see if he knows the password...


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

"I can try to open that door from a distance if you think that that rune will be trouble.  Just let me know if you need my assistance." Mohgrym offers.


----------



## silentspace (May 24, 2004)

"Eh?  I got me long-reach tools too.  But it might not be a Blast Glyph.  Could be a Glyph of Harm, or Destruction or some such.  Don't any of you spellcasters have a Read Magic?  At least then we could find out what kind of Glyph it is and take appropriate precautions, eh?  Questioning that hobgoblin wouldn't hurt either.  It might know a password, or what the trigger conditions are..."

If no spellcaster steps forward, and no one wants to question the hobgoblin, Turlough will go forward and try disabling the trap normally (Disable Device +16, taking 20 if possible)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

"Not much of a reader of magic here, but I will see what I can get out of the hobgoblin while you work." Mohgrym offers.  He drops down in front of the bound creature.  Stooping a bit to look it directly in the face he asks, "Do you understand my language?"  unsure of whether the pitiful creature even knows how speak undercommon.


----------



## Uriel (May 24, 2004)

OoC:No, you can't _Take 20_, as it states that there can't be a penalty for failure: PH pg 65.There is, ahem, a _Penalty for Failure_...
The Hobgoblin will wake after 10 minutes or so.A Cure spell would hasten that as well. Turlough Disabling normally <Dm rolls with a sinister grin on his face,...>

IC

Turlugh studies the Glyph long and hard, noting every detail of the mark, as well as the surrounding door and frame. After a few minutes, he taes up his tools and makesa go of it. 
<Result 26, apparent success>
Te magical trap seems to have ben bypassed.

Meanwhile, the Hobgobling comes around, and lays in a heap upon the floor, trussed and helpless. Defiantly silent, he looks from one of the Dwarves to another and glares back at you all.


----------



## Wilphe (May 24, 2004)

Elspeth stands back, away from the Glyph and keeping a wheather eye on the other two doors and their way out of here.


----------



## silentspace (May 24, 2004)

_Seems to have worked, but maybe not.  Won't be able to tell until we meet the trigger condition.  On a door, usually that's opening the door.  Maybe we can send the hobgoblin through?  No, Moradin would not forgive me for that..._

Noticing the hobgoblin come to its senses, Turlough waits to see if the party wants to question the hobgoblin to find out more about the trap.  If not, he'll just open the door.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2004)

Not particularily good at interrogation, Mohgrym does not know whether the hobgoblin even understood him.  He gives up rather quickly and asks in Dwarved, "Is anyone else any good at interrogating?  Cause I can't seem to get a word out of him."


----------



## matthewbajda (May 27, 2004)

He may not understand if he is a slave of the drow. i am not one for many langueages, but i will see what i can try.
Terrick props the hobgoblin into a sitting position, being careful not to provoke any wild moves.  He looks the humanoid dead in the face with a cold glare and speaks to it in undercommon. "what is your name? if you can tell us why you are here, we may let you go. if you want to make things hard, i am sure we can find something nice and warm to insert into places that are usually kept private... you choose."

terrick steps back and waits for an answer.


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> He may not understand if he is a slave of the drow. i am not one for many langueages, but i will see what i can try.
> Terrick props the hobgoblin into a sitting position, being careful not to provoke any wild moves.  He looks the humanoid dead in the face with a cold glare and speaks to it in undercommon. "what is your name? if you can tell us why you are here, we may let you go. if you want to make things hard, i am sure we can find something nice and warm to insert into places that are usually kept private... you choose."
> 
> terrick steps back and waits for an answer.




Glaring back at the Svirfneblin, the Hobgoblin speaks in _Undercommon_'My name? Garakka Elfeater, little Rat. Why do you toil for these _maggotbeards_? Work for those who rule in the dark, for they pay in blood, and gold, and fresh meat.
Just the other day, they gave me a Gnome babe for supper. Oh, how she squealed on the spit.' The Hobgoblin laughs guterally, mad perhaps, or just incredibly unconcerned with his Fate.


----------



## matthewbajda (May 28, 2004)

terrick replies coyly to the hobgoblin, " i am glad to know that the drow are taking advantage or your stupidity."

he then turns to the group and says, 

" his name is garakka elfeater, and as you can tell by his tone, he is not very cooperative. he did let me know that he is being payed well, and that he likes to eat gnome... any specific questions?" 

terrick will try to sense motive while questioning the prisoner. (untrained, but add  +2 due to wisdom)

terrick will ask the hobgoblin again, " What plans do the drow, if those are indeed your masters, have for the settlement here?"


----------



## silentspace (May 28, 2004)

Turlough trots up and smacks the Hobgoblin on the nose with his staff.  Not hard enough to kill him, but just hard enough to break his nose.  

"Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, eh?  Just my luck I had to save the village idiot.  Garakka Elfeater?  Yer too puny to catch an elf, much less eat one.  Maybe yer pa was tougher, but usually weakness 'n stupidity run in the family, now don't they?  Why, you don't even have enough sense to act respectful to us, who just killed all your comrades!  Aye, killed 'em before you could even blink an eye, now didn't we?  You don't have much brains do you?  You probably don't even know how to get past the glyph on that door, do you?  Do you?"


----------



## silentspace (May 28, 2004)

If no answers are forthcoming from the hobgoblin, Turlough will knock him out with his sap again, and go open Glyphed door, hoping he had indeed succeeded in disabling it.  [Don't want to hold the whole game up for a Glyph   ]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2004)

Mohgrym stands back letting Turlough and Terrick interrogate the prisoner, learning yet more about how to treat them.


----------



## Wilphe (May 28, 2004)

Elspeth will stay out of the way but within earshot paying attention to what is said.

OOC:
     Speaks Undercommon and Sense Motive at 11.


----------



## Uriel (May 28, 2004)

Terrick feels that the Hobgoblin thinks that he has some sort of protection or immunity, and that you wouldn't dare kill him. Elspeth gets a similar feeling, although the Hobgoblin seems to perhaps be doubting the strength of this suppossed defense, as his mates were all just smashed easily by you lot.


Turlough smashes hm across the nose <8 HP subdual damage>, splintering his nose and knocking him out again.

trying at the door, Turlough opens it without setting off the trap, though he has the distinct feeling that he is about 2 seconds away from disaster...
No calamity manifests, however...


----------



## silentspace (May 28, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Turlough smashes hm across the nose <8 HP subdual damage>, splintering his nose and knocking him out again.




OOC: Oops!    

Turlough proceeds through the door cautiously


----------



## Knight Otu (May 28, 2004)

Skezzketh carefully nears the open door, hoping he can act fast enough should the Trapmaster get into any trouble.


----------



## Xael (May 28, 2004)

Denzenai also prepares to help if something should happen while of after the door is opened.

OOC: Sorry.


----------



## matthewbajda (May 29, 2004)

thinking that the hobgoblin will not be of much more use, and since time is more of a factor than hanging out in a lit room waiting like sitting ducks, terrick slaps the hobgoblin a few times in hopes to wake it up.   

if and when the hobgoblin wakes up terrick slashes the hobgoblin across the throat and stares mr. elfeater in the eyes as the hobgoblin dies. 

" lets keep moving. we dont really have time to sit around if there are indeed drow around."


----------



## Wilphe (May 29, 2004)

Elspeth looks askance as Turlogh breaks the hobgoblins nose, "What in the Nine Hells was that in aid of?" she steps over to where Garakka is being slapped back awake by Terrick. If she realizes what Terrick is about to do then she will try and stop him by grabbing his weapon hand.


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

_Eh?  Elspeth had the chance to question the Hobgoblin but chose not to!  She didn't look too happy that I had spared him.  So what's she complaining about now?  That hobgoblin showed us nothing but malice!  Anyone knows that physical force is the best way to deal with such creatures.  And the only way Terrick and I have, since Elspeth won't help!  Why's she trying to stop Terrick?  If the hobgoblin had given us some useful information, we would have spared him, but since he's not, Terrick's just finishing the job we all started!  Why save a baby-eating servant of the Drow?_

Turlough thinks about saying something out loud, but decides against it.  Putting these thoughts from his mind, he continues on into the next room.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

As Terrick moves to finish off the prisoner, Mohgrym looses interest and joins Turlough as he moves into the other room.


----------



## matthewbajda (May 31, 2004)

*OOC:*


 i guess my next response will depend on uriel's reply. this seems like it may turn into a "good cop, bad cop" situation. i like it.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2004)

OoC: So, Elspeth and Terrick are at odds. 
I made a Sense Motive for Elspeth, and she figured out what Terrick was going to do. Unfortunately, the rolls didn't fall in the Hobs' favor, either as a grapple or in any other manner.

IC

Despite Elspeth's protest, terrick succeeds in deftly cutting the hobgoblin's throat, his foul blood spilling upon the floor as the band moves onward to the passage that Turlough has moved into.

OoC:I expect some heat on that one, but that's how the dice fell.

IC

Turlough, with Denzenai and Mohgrym close behind, as well as Ghimlod and the rest (Terrick and Elspeth in the rear), moves cautiously into the next area.

A tunnel some 40 feet long, ending in another door, this one stoutly closed.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 6, 2004)

Terrick wipes off his blade and continues after the rest of the party.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

"Another door for you Turlough.  I could take another peak at what is behind the door if you like." Mohgrym adds as they reach the second door.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 7, 2004)

"Aye, Mohgrym, that would be good.  I expect something important behind that door, being protected by Glyphs and all."

Turlough searches for traps while Mohgrym scries.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 7, 2004)

Skezzketh remains relatively unfazed by the fate of the hobgoblin, his only trouble being that he might have had important information. Then he remembers something that seems to have gone forgotten during the whole chaos.

"Ghimlod, doess your map give any hintss to what may be behind thesse doorss?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2004)

"Right then, lets have a look shall we."  Mohgrym says as he closes his eyes and opens his third, peering at what must be just beyond the door.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 9, 2004)

Terrick takes out his crossbow and keeps an out on in the rear of the group in case of ambush.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 10, 2004)

Elspeth is only able to look on  with disgust as Terrick does the deed, just remembering in time to sidestep out of the way.
      <This bit will not get mentioned in the tales>
      She steps to the side and covers the other two entries to the room with her bow while the rest go down the corridor.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 13, 2004)

Even as Mohgrym's _manifestation_ once more shows him what lies beyond the door (this being a large chamber resembling some workshop, it's tools long unused), Ghimlod answers the lizardman 'This used ta be, near's I can tell,  some sort'o workshop fer Clan grentrigh's mining faculties. There's a tunnel leading to some of the lower mines showing about a quarter mile in.'

Ghimlod pulls out the map and begins pointing the best route in ,pausing to mark the current position of the band and then suddenly starts choking, his face turning a dark purple. Just as quickly, Ghimlod's eyes roll up and he hits the floor, unmovng.

Mohgrym feels a surge of _Psinic_ power ripple across the ether,something hitting him, a grasping force,an attempt to snuff his Psyche completely. It fails < 18 HP, successful save>. Mohgrym recognizes the Manifestation,_Psychic Crush_.

Just as quickly, Denzenai senses that which his race lives to slay: _Illithid_...
A burst of energy encompases the group.
Denzenai Turlough and Terrick roll clear, unharmed, the others all suffer minor wounds <all saves made, 1/2 damage, 10HP>.

At the end of the hall stand two figures shrouded in darkness, it winding and waving about them as a cloak would on a windy day.

Of the Illithid, there is no sign, though it may be one of the figures standing not 40 feet away.

OoC:Map coming soon


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 13, 2004)

terrick sets down his crossbow and will perform blindness (as per once a day) one of the characters that are 40 feet away. 








*OOC:*



you can percentile roll for the one that you want. it is only on one creature, so you can choose. call me if you want to squeeze more info out of me.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 13, 2004)

Turlough jumps to the side, flinging javelins.  [5' step to the side, quick-draw two javelins +12/+7 (including -2 for range), 1d6+2]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 14, 2004)

Elspeth has her bow out ready to defend against any new attacks and will begin to chant.
     OOC: _Inspore Courage at +2_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2004)

[ooc: havent had a chance to update Mohgrym to 3.5 yet so much work to do on him.  so the following is based of his 3.0 stats until i let you know otherwise] 

Mohgrym manifests _true seeing_ calling on the abilities of his third eye to reveal enemies that they face.  He had heard of these deadly illithid, but never faced one in combat.  Knowing that they like some form of cone or burst shape powers, he shouts, "Spread out!"  Moving to follow his own advice and split up from the party a bit above and to the left.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 14, 2004)

Skezzketh, seeing that he cannot help Ghimlod himself, quickly hisses "Someone help Ghimlod!", and quickly dashes forward and to the side into the hall.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2004)

_Initiatives_


Terrick <28> casts his _Blindness_, the spell hitting one of the figures.<Effects unknown until it acts>

Turlough <26> casts his Javalins and sidesteps to a more covered position.
One finds a mar <hit for 3 HP>, grazing one of the figures.

Mohgrym <22> casts his _True Seeing_, one of the creatures foiling the attempt, though Mohgrym sees the other <Enemy 2>for what it is, a Drow male.

Skezzketh <21> takes a covered position.

Elspeth <19> _Inspires Courage_.

 Enemy 1<17> hits Mohgrym with another _Psychic Crush_, though Mohgrym shrugs off most of the effect <15 HP damage, save made>.

Denzenai 13 is up...
Untryn 11

OoC:Let me know if your position on the map is where you wanted to be. As well, Skezzketh really didn't do anything, so let me know if he has a more definate action based on the Map.
Edit:Im going back to scanning and drawing by hand, Autorealm sucks. If anyone has a suggestion for an alternate mapping/dungeon program, I'm all ears.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2004)

Second try...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

Mohgrym manifests _negate psionics_ on Grimlod, he assumes that it was the illithid or atleast the psionic creature on the right who parallyzed his friend.  Then he moves up behid Skezzketh (B8).  Shouting a warning to his friends, "The one on the left is a drow male."

Edit: figured I should try to save Grimlod before he dies.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2004)

Turlough moves to the corner staying hidden as he does so.  Pulling out his wand of shillelagh, he casts his spell on his staff [quick-draw wand, standard action to activate wand, move action to put wand away]


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 17, 2004)

"if we dont act quickly we may be in for more trouble than we can handle."

on the next round terrick will inately perform blur on himself and then charge the opposing force.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 17, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> As well, Skezzketh really didn't do anything, so let me know if he has a more definate action based on the Map.



 (I must have been confused about who was where. I thought the enemies were in the hall we were about to enter, and we were still in a corridor. Based on the map, he would have moved towards the opponents and try to strike on of them. I don't think Skezzketh would know what a mind flayer is, and not much about drow, so he would attack the one who would be nearest.)


----------



## Xael (Jun 20, 2004)

Denzenai sprints to the hallway, towards the enemy Mohgrym said was a drow, and tries to kick this. Mind flayers or no, he'd deal with known enemies first.

OOC: Sorry about delay, managed somehow to miss posts. Denzenai will charge if possible.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 29, 2004)

*OOC:*


 i was wondering who we were waiting on for this one...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2004)

OoC:Grimace, you obviously missed my post about my comp being offline most of last week. My bad, as they say (Gnomes on Dire Bats!)
I can't find Negate Psionics in the new book, but (if,like Dispell Psionics) it doesn't affect instantaneous effects, it will be useless. The enemy are in the corridor you were about to enter (there is another corridor North as well),
Backtracking for Skezzketh...

IC

Skezzketh _Charges_ the rightmost figure, slamming his kick into the Drow's midsection.<15 HP damage>.
.............................................................................

Denzenai likewise moves quickly forward, catching the other figure with a strong punch <15HP damage>. The cowl of this figure flies back, revealing that this figure,too, is a Drow...

Untryn flies low, pulling at Ghimlod, trying to get him away from the line of fire of the Drow, though to little avail.

_Round Two_

Terrick casts _Blur_ on himself, prep


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2004)

[ooc: sorry that should be dispel psionics.  without a psicraft check to know what our opponent had used i guess i used a bit of metagame knowledge and assumed that the mindflayer had used a power to force him to stop breathing.  that one should have a duration if i remember correctly.  i can edit my post and go with my first instinct (attack) if you like]


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 29, 2004)

*OOC:*


 sorry about that Uriel. i was just wondering. i still like you though...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 30, 2004)

OoC: Mohgrym made a Psicraft, it was Psychic Crush, which reduced Ghimlod to -1 HP and dying. he can change his action based on this knowledge...


IC

Turlough casts Shilleilagh and draws his staff.

Mohgrym sends a schintillating ball os Psychic death out and over the heads of the two cowled figures. One desperately tries a counter-Dispell, realizing his folly too late, as Skezzketh's clawed hand shoots forth, catching him again <10 HP>. The attempt fails miserably, and the ball explodes just behind them, missing the two Monks, but catching the two enemy Drow. When the light clears from the blast, one Drow stands uninjured, while the other looks damaged,but not dead.
< Remember, spells/Psions interchange, Mohgrym failed to surpass one Drow's SR, te other rolled a '19' on his save, making the half damage mark. 21 HP instead of 42>

OoC:Waiting to see what attacks Skezzketh,Elspeth and Denzenai use. Skezzketh is attacking one enemy, Denzenai the other.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

[ooc; thanks, new action  Mohgrym concentrates on the distant attackers. Electricity begins playing across his forehead, gathering into a glowing energy ball.  Lauching the ball at the opponents, Mohgrym curses them in dwarven, hating both drow and the assumed mindflayer with extreme prejudice.  

[ooc: manifest _energy ball (electricity)_, 12d6 dmg 20' radius spread, on e17. Ref save for half DC 25]


----------



## Uriel (Jun 30, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [ooc; thanks, new action  Mohgrym concentrates on the distant attackers. Electricity begins playing across his forehead, gathering into a glowing energy ball.  Lauching the ball at the opponents, Mohgrym curses them in dwarven, hating both drow and the assumed mindflayer with extreme prejudice.
> 
> [ooc: manifest _energy ball (electricity)_, 12d6 dmg 20' radius spread, on e17. Ref save for half DC 25]





OoC:Just want to make sure that you realize that Skezzketh is right there, with Denzenai a few feet away...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

[hehe oops drop it 15 ft. behind them then, should miss our friends that way.  range is Long]


----------



## Uriel (Jun 30, 2004)

OoC: Edited above post to reflect Mohgrym's Psionic manifestation.


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2004)

Denzenai will launch two fast punches at his enemy, and then try to trip him with a low kick.

OOC: Flyrry, (improved) trip with last attack.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

*OOC:*





			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Remember, spells/Psions interchange, Mohgrym failed to surpass one Drow's SR



 yup np. will remember to put in the +2 manifester check vs. SR when I use electricity next time - just for your notes.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 30, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> yup np. will remember to put in the +2 manifester check vs. SR when I use electricity next time - just for your notes.




OoC:Off to sleep now. I rolled a 19 for one check and a 1 for the other...


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 30, 2004)

terrick will continue his attack. 









*OOC:*


 way back i think that i posted that rushing the cloaked figures was the course of action... i would like to continue that. in the rounds to come.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2004)

Skezzketh will likewise continue his attack with a flurry of blows.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 30, 2004)

Elspeth will help Untyn get Ghimhold out of the drows line of sight, while at the same time keeping alert for what else might be around.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 7, 2004)

...


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 8, 2004)

terrick tries to continue his attack but seems to be frozen in time. he is not sure but it seems like days have gone by since he began his round of action. 7 seconds had never seemed so long before.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> ...





OoC:Sorry, comp was giving me probs again.ALl should be good now.
This next round did very well by the PCs...


IC

Skezzketh catches his enemy with an astounding shot,hearing the frail drow's bones snap, even as his next shot connects just under the chin, snapping the dark elf's neck
<20+20+crit= 1 dead drow...>


In almost perfect tandem, Denzenai lashes out with a stunning array of shots, connecting several times, the last blow snapping the neck of his opponant

<Um...lots of damage, 2 crits...ugh>.

Both dark elves lie upon the ground dead and charred from Psionic Energy.

Mohgrym feels a _ pop_, as if a very small vacuum was just created, and whatever _other_ presence was there is now elsewhere. Illithid or something other, it was gone...


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 10, 2004)

terrick turns his attention back to the room where the rest of the party lies. not knowing if there are other enemies around, he tries to make his way catiously back. 

(hide in shadows - 20 , move silently - 21 attempts)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2004)

Mohgrym nods to the others and says quietly, "I think that the other one has left, what ever it was."


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2004)

Turlough charges up swinging his staff in a two-handed power attack, arriving just as the two monks finish off the drow.

"Err, ahem...  Fine work laddies!  Let's see what we have here."   Turlough searches the bodies.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2004)

Elspeth will look over Ghimhold, seeing what sort of condition he is in, "Look about! I'm sure we have not seent the last of fighting for today."


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 15, 2004)

once terrick is back in the room and satisfied that there is nothing about he will pick up his cross bow that was left on the ground.

(making a listen and spot check.)

listen - 14
spot - 10


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2004)

Elspeth is able to stabilize Ghimlod's condition, bringing the poor fellow around to a waking state. Once aroused, the Ranger blinks a few times and sits up, rubbing his throat. Then, smiling in thanks, he takes out a flask and drins several draughts of some potion, regaining vigour <Healed 46 HP from 3 uses of CSW>.

With Skezzketh and Denzenai keeping an eye out, Turlough has a chance to releave the Drow of their finery, noting that several gems bedeck their attire , as well as fine short swords and other jewelry.As well, there are a small number of platimun coins in each Drow's pouches.

<A Detect Magic will be needed for more regarding them...>

Mohgrym does indeed feel that whatever _other_ enemy was there had now receded, though from fear or some other cause or for some other reason remains to be seen.


Terrick keeps his eyes keen, noting that the corridor seems to be free of hostile forces now, clear all the way to the far door...


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 17, 2004)

terrick keeps his swords out, but moves over to his cross bow. he puts it back onto his belt hook. he makes his way over to where elspeth is helping with recovery and mentions, 

"It looks like the area is clear, but there may be a bit more confrontation a long the way. if there are other drow about, then they may be reporting back to the larger force right now. it may be better to take more precation from here on out."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 17, 2004)

"I agree, especially sincce another enemy appearss to have been here, invisible. The spiritss are not pleased that we missed it, I sensse."


----------



## silentspace (Jul 18, 2004)

Turlough lays the loot out for the others to examine.  Turning to Ghimlod, he says "Oi Ghimlod!  Don't go wastin' yer potions like that!  I could've healed you up with me wand.  Save yer potions fer when you need em, eh?"


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 19, 2004)

"Let's stick all that in a bag like we did last time and worry about it later. Someone want to deal with that door?"


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 19, 2004)

" i have a bag that will hold a lot if you need one"

(ooc) - i am going on tour untill thursday so i may not be checking the board as often.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

"I think that our presence has been noticed. Lets get this done as quick as possible, perhaps we can still use speed to our advantage and overwhelm their defenses.  Anyone check that door yet?  I can check the other side if you need me to." Mohgrym says to his companions.


----------



## Xael (Jul 21, 2004)

Denzenai eyes the door, as if waiting for someone to charge into the corridor at any moment. "We should move forward. But this door might be trapped too. Trapmaster? Mohgrym?"


----------



## silentspace (Jul 21, 2004)

Turlough looks at Skezzketh.  "We missed someone invisible?"  He scans the room carefully with his eyes [Spot +18].  Then he'll move on to check the door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

"We were unable to see whatever hit Grimlod.  I suspect someone capable of psionics.  I tried to find it before it had a chance to escape, but was unable.  As long as I can see it I can stop it from fleeing next time.  As for the door, after you." Mohgrym says to Turlough.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 23, 2004)

terrick collects the pile of things that has been taken from the fallen drow and puts them into his "special" bag. he then moves over near the group and waits while keeping watch from behind.

(hide in shadows, move silent)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2004)

OoC: Sorry for the slight delay agin, my mom's health took a downward turn Monday and I have been a bit distracted. She will be OK, which means that the Game shall move forward as planned with a more calm and attentive DM...

IG

Turlough and Terrick move forward, carefully checking the floor as well as the walls as they go. Seeing no invisible foes, they set about having a look at the Door.
It is Turlough that spots some Magical _Glyph_ upon the door, as well as the obvious fact that the door is locked.

OoC:Want to try and disarm the magical trap?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 28, 2004)

"Someone wanted to keep thiss placce very secure." Skezzketh remarks, remaining on guard after calling upon a spirit of life. (Wholeness of Body for the 10 damage; 8 hp of healing remain)


----------



## silentspace (Jul 29, 2004)

Turlough cracks his knuckles and approaches the door, pausing to remark to the svirfneblin and the half-dragon, "Feel free to help me out, if you like."   Taking a deep breath, he begins working on the glyph.

edit: disable device +16


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 29, 2004)

Terrick lends a hand with his master tools where needed. he mainly watches the trapmaster at work. making sure to take note about anything he might be able to learn. 

(ooc) disable device = 13


----------



## Uriel (Jul 29, 2004)

OoC:  Disable Device +16 with Terrick on the assist: total is a 33...

IG

Sweating as they move their hands up and around runes that had suddenly grown quite warm the Trapmaster and the young Svirfneblin manage, with great care, to render the magical trap inert.

A quick bit of work with the picks, and Terrick has the door opened as well.
Moving up (assumed...), the others keep the pair covered against any ambush from the other side of the door, though none is forthcoming. What does come through the door is the smell of something very alien, sort of an acrid sensation in the nose, along with the pungeant smell of moldy fungus. Terrick peers around the door, noting that the door opens into a rather large chamber looking a bit like a guardroom, perhaps 40 feet by 50 feet. The chamber is unfurnished, although there are a pair of old doors (bound in iron) on the opposite wall, one near each far corner.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 29, 2004)

Terrick puts his tools back into his bag and takes out his blades. he scans the room for signs of anything that may be amiss. he looks to the trapmaster. 

"smells very old and unused, though there may be something else. scouting the room may be a good idea..."


----------



## silentspace (Jul 29, 2004)

Turlough gives a grim nod at Terrick, and slips into the room.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2004)

Skezzketh warches the Trapmaster entering the room, and readies himself to jump to his aid should something happen. During his time with the dwarves, he certainly learned that Trapmasters, by necessity, tend to get into trouble fast.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2004)

Mohgrym floats in over the others, keeping a careful eye on the room for signs of traps or movement.


----------



## matthewbajda (Aug 3, 2004)

terrick follows turlough into the room quietly and scans the area for anything unusual. 

(move silent- 12,  hide in shadows- 21 , spot- 12)


----------



## matthewbajda (Aug 9, 2004)

*OOC:*


 uriel is having computer problems so i am postingto tell you all to hang tight while he gets it all taken care of. it may be a while, but he has not forgotten about you all.

matthew


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 9, 2004)

(Thanks for letting us know! )


----------



## Uriel (Aug 24, 2004)

*The wait is over...big 'I'm Sorry' XP bonus coming...*

Moving in to the room, Terrick and Turlough make their way around the chamber, while the other members of the band move cautiously forward.
The smell seems to becoming from the Southmost door, and Turlough can clearly see a blueish fungus creeping through the cracks and holes in the old door.
Terrick checks the other door, finding no traps or even a lock.


----------



## matthewbajda (Aug 25, 2004)

terrick moves to let turlough know what he found about the door. after that he moves to the rest of the group to tell them about what has been found and to discuss the best course of action.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 27, 2004)

Skezzketh takes a quick look at the fungus (Knowledge (nature) +5, but highly unlikely that he'll recognize it).


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2004)

Mohgrym offers to scan the other room to see if it is completely covered by the fungus.  Provided no one disagress he will manifest _clairvoyance_.


----------



## matthewbajda (Aug 31, 2004)

"scanning the area might be a good idea. it is always better to be safe than sorry."


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2004)

While Turlough waits for Mohgrym, he'll double check the fungus-free door for traps.


----------



## matthewbajda (Sep 14, 2004)

Terrick will keep an eye out for anyone that might be sneaking up on the party from behind.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 21, 2004)

*Back on Track...*

OoC:Bad DM...life is sort of normalizing Thanks for being patient, all.

IG

As all move forward (the chamber seeing secure), the Rogues make absolutely sure that there are no traps hiding for the unwary.

Skezzketh takes a closer loo at the fungus, finding that he has seen it before. Growing in an old abandoned Temple that his Monestary had been called upon to cleanse of a Yuai Ti presense, the Fungus is a biproduct of a strong  _Psionic_ presence nearby. 
Mohgrym takesa better look (Detect Psionics, I assume), sensing a latent power in the fungus.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2004)

[ooc: yeah sorry detect psionics is good]  Mohgrym holds up his hand motioning the other to stop.  "Hang on a second, this fungus is vaguely psionic I'd like to study it a bit more."  He says, concentrating longer on the fungus to find out any more information his power will reveal.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 21, 2004)

"I think I have seen thiss funguss before. It iss somehow related to what you call psionicss - when we spirit warriorss cleansed a temple of yuan-ti, we saw suchh a funguss, and it seemss that it requiress a strong presencce of psionicss."


----------



## Xael (Sep 21, 2004)

Denzenai wathes the fungus with interest at first, but then moves his attention to the two doors to make sure nobody surprises his companions. He won't move farther to the room though. 

_*Psionic plants? Is this somehow related to the mind flayer(s)? I fear it knows we're here.*_

_OOC: Welcome back (again) Uriel. Could somebody post the link to the Rogue's Gallery thread? I've changed computers and lost my links._


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2004)

[ooc: have a look in my sig file xael, all links should be in there]  

"Very interesting, what does it do in the presence of psionics" Mohgrym asks.


----------



## matthewbajda (Sep 22, 2004)

Terrick shakes his head in the realization that things may be getting worse before they get better for his home. it is a good thing that his people are better connected than most to what is lying within the tunnels. he thinks to himself that it is excursions like these that help his people stay on top of the information trade.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 22, 2004)

*"What it doess, I do not know. Maybe all it really doess iss grow. But we should be alert."
*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

*Trapmaster Turlough*

The trapmaster moves up next to the others and peers at the fungus intently for a few moments.  Then, as if suddenly remembering something, he turns to Mohgrym and smacks him on the back of his head.

"Oi, Mohgrym!  Whatcha thinkin about?  Did ya do your mind-feely thing on the fungus yet?  Or poke yer psionic head through that door and look around?  Yer slower than a cavern slug swimming in a barrel of molasses!  Oi, that's a sickening thought, makes me belly queasy it does.  By Moradin's beard, what the cavern slug be doin in a barrel of molasses!  Who forgot to close the lid?  Oi!"


----------



## matthewbajda (Oct 4, 2004)

" The slug may be better off than we are if there are a lot of psionics around... and especially if there is mind flyer activity."

Terrick makes sure to pay much more attention to his surroundings from hence forth.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2004)

"Aye," Turlough responds "that slug might be better of, but who wants ta eat the molasses now?  I suppose it'll be fine after its cooked, but still...  I don't tink I fergot ta close the lid.  Terrick, it wasn't you that fergot, was it?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 7, 2004)

"*How sure are you that someone forgot to closse thhe lid? Maybe you are worrying about nothing?*"

 Somewhere buried in his mind, Skezzketh feels a protesting thought, as if it did not deem the topic worthy to be discussed, but he knew it was important to clear up.


----------



## matthewbajda (Oct 8, 2004)

"not I, but i do know we should try to make some sense of the psionics and dark elves before they know our numbers and that we are looking for them."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 8, 2004)

"Never know that cavern slug might taste better now with the molasses coating. We should get him out of there and fry him up" Mohgrym says trying very hard to continue concentrating on his detect psionics, so that he can finish that up and follow it with a clairvoyance.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 10, 2004)

OoC:Er...lest we have a continuing discussion on the edibility of Cavern Slugs...

IG: Mohgrym spends a few moments concentrating on the Fungus and gleans an indication that they somehow amplify a Psion's abilities, though whether by cutting the power needed to fuel Powers or by adding additional abilities is unsure. Collected, this could prove interesting, once some safe testing was  done. *

Meahwhile, Terrick and turlough, growing weary of waiting, _open the door_...


Beyond lies a hallway sloping severly down, with lightly glowing fungus covering the walls. This seems a more benign variety, however, and merely serves to illuminatethe area. After a length of 80 feet or so, the opening to a chamber can be seen, though the extent of the chamber remains to be seen.
Turlough's old (though still good, evidently...) ears pick up the sussurus of whispered talk below, which quickly stops, leaving the air with an ominous thickness.



OoC:* They either cut the Cost needed  to cast, or add meta-magic-like effects to your Psions. Mohgrym isn't sure yet, and there may be side effects. there is enough fungus to distill about 6 uses, should he want to try them.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2004)

Turlough stops the others with a hand, and half-whispers/half-mutters "Voices up ahead. They 'eard us coming they did.  Ye young'uns walk like a heard of elephants, ye know?"

Turlough will signal the others to wait while he creeps forward.  (He'll ask for an invisibility, if someone has it.)  

OOC: Hide 34, Move Silently 34 (with Skill Mastery).  Hide will be higher if he gets an invisibility.  Search is +16.  (Moving 5' a round)

Edit: And good to see you back!


----------



## matthewbajda (Oct 11, 2004)

terrick will hold position outside the door and make sure his equipment is ready in case of confrontation. he has his bow out and an arrow ready in case things look confrontational. (hide in shadows +6, small i know). he looks down the hall after the trapmaster making sure that things will be ready in case a signal comes back.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 12, 2004)

While he waits, Mohgrym will try to quietly collect as many samples of the psionic fungus for further study later.


----------



## matthewbajda (Nov 23, 2004)

terrick seems to be waiting a long time. he debates on wether or not he should come out of the shadows. he is not sure if the rest of the party is around him or not. things are dark and its quite possible that the dark elves have taken them...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2005)

OoC:Thank you all sincerely for your infinate patience while i set some things right in my life...and now, without further ado...

IG

The Trapmaster and Terrick move forward, even as Mohgrym collects fungal samples, stuffing a myriad of lichens and mushrooms into his many pockets.

Turlough raises a hand, signalling something dangerous,perhaps.

Then, with a speed  belying his age, he rolls backwards, as the door _disintegrates_ and movement can be seen beyond, figures advancing, slim and shadowy forms clad in dark colaks.

Above, something large moves, near the top of the 20 foot high passage, something large and round...


_niatives_

Elspeth 24
Turlough 22
Skezzketh 21
Mohgrym 20
Terrick 19
Denzenai 15

(You are unsure of when these enemies might act... Intentions?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2005)

"*Are thosse drow again?*" Skezzketh whispers. He'll attack the nearest enemy on his turn.

 (I'm still trying to figure out if that's the case, but we might be in the middle of the server upgrade, and posts might be lost. You or someone elsemight want to save the posts made...)


----------



## Xael (Jan 24, 2005)

_OOC: Woot! Game resurrected. But I don't like Beholders... _

IC: Denzenai moves to attack the closest enemies with Skezzeth.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2005)

The trapmaster reacts. Even as he is tumbling away from the disintegrating door, he throws 2 javelins at large moving mass above him.

2 javelins +14/+9. Damage 1d6+2+5d6 sneak attack
Can those with darkvision make out what the shape is?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2005)

Mohgrym reacts quickly to the threat, launching his psionics against the large floating ball.  Concentrating he launches an electricity _energy ball_ up at the round thing.

_[occ: Yay we are back! Glad I was perusing my older games as I dont surf the Playing the Game forums.  We might want to post in the OOC thread in case the others would turn there first.

Energy Ball: 7d6 electricity dmg, Ref DC 23, PR +13.]_


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 24, 2005)

The enemy are advancing down a narrow corridor correct?
  In which case Elspeth moves into postion and, summoning all of her draconic heritage, unleashes her breath upon them. Hopefully they are close enough to get the round floating thing as well, but she won't make that her priority - it might be an illusion and in any event it gives the mooks something to think about...

OOC:
  30 ft   Cone of Fire  6d10, Save DC 20


----------

